# The trials and tribulations of Bri and Spike1.



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

This is going to be a journal for me and spike to post our workouts and progress pics. :thumb:

Me and Spike1 are best buddies, and train together often. So thought this would be a good idea. :thumb:

Things will get moving as of our next workouts, which should be tomorrow.

*Current goals.*

I'm currently cutting, weight of 78kg, or 12st 6lbs. have lost about 12 pounds and strength has gone up considerably. Am going to continue doing this until i am down to a bf% i am happy with, then will low carb bulk from there.

*Current lifts.* *(1rm)*

Bench: 95kg

Dead: 165kg

Squat: 100kg

Seated military press: 55kg.

*Current Split.*

Tuesday-legs

Thursday-push

Saturday-pull

*Current diet and cardio schedule.*

*8:30*

BCAA's and Glutamine.

45 minutes fasted cardio on my treadmill. (Mon Wed Fri)

*9:15*

4 eggs. tbsp of peanut butter, 50gs oats. banana

*12:15*

1 and half scoops of whey 5g of creatine and tbsp of EVOO.. multivit

*2:30*

50g of oats

*3:00*

TRAIN (Tuesday Thursday Saturday.)

*4:00*

Chicken breast, tbsp of peanut butter, banana, 50g oats.

*6:00*

As 12:15

*8:30*

Chicken breast with mixed veg.. and Advacado. Cashews

(30 mins cardio, Mon, Wed, Fri.)

*11:00*

2 scoops of instant milk protein (casien) tbsp EVOO

Occasionally do cardio on my lifting days as well. (tues, thurs, sat) Depends how I feel and my schedule. For instance today I did cardio in the evening although it was not scheduled and I lifted today, but I'm an ard bastard. 

Cheat meal on sundays too. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

More pics of yours truly....


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good to see youse are both very dedicated lads.

Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Subbed. Come on boys let's do it.

Oh and Bri I'm going to beat you in the race for a 200kg deadlift


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking good Bri.

Subbed.. good luck to both of you :thumbup1:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck mate....subscribed


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good luck guys, will be following


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one lads cheers for your support.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

sweet a joint journal, good luck guys


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

This is me at Spikes the other night. Was a pb am very chuffed.

You can hear Spike at the end... "FAAAACKIIN HELLL MATE!" lmao.

Miketheballer was filming also, "C'mon just get it up!"


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice lift mate :thumbup1:

Though the soundtrack was a bit dodge....."just get it up mate" :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> lmao :lol: :lol:
> 
> im sure theres going to be more funny vids to come, that was a great session


Haha yeah you can say that again!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

good luck lads, nothing better than training with a good mate. post up your meals also if you have time??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I received your message about needing to be abused thus i am here LOL.

Diet looks very good to me its nice to see a good balance of good fats.

At 2:30 throw in at least a scoop of whey with the oats.

I couldn't look too closely at your pictures because it was making me feel a bit like a pedo......


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I received your message about needing to be abused thus i am here LOL.
> 
> Diet looks very good to me its nice to see a good balance of good fats.
> 
> ...


Pmsl same.

And they're about the same age as me anyway


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Geo said:


> good luck lads, nothing better than training with a good mate. post up your meals also if you have time??


Thanks for checkin in mate, I've got my diet in my original post, I stick to it rigidly. 

Follow this journal if you like, would be nice to get someone with a lot of experience to contribute to our training etc. :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I received your message about needing to be abused thus i am here LOL.
> 
> Diet looks very good to me its nice to see a good balance of good fats.
> 
> ...


lmao peado! I'm legal pmsl. Thanks for checkin in though mate. Will take note of the whey with the oats. :thumb:



MillionG said:


> Pmsl same.
> 
> And they're about the same age as me anyway


lmao, :confused1:

You're a right couple of nutters.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Bri said:


> Thanks for checkin in mate, I've got my diet in my original post, I stick to it rigidly.
> 
> Follow this journal if you like, would be nice to get someone with a lot of experience to contribute to our training etc. :beer:


Ma bad dude, was too busy multi tasking. cooking chicken and veg for tomorrow while surfing UKM in the kitchen via laptop. 



spike1 said:


> thanks mate, yeah its great being able to share this with bri seeing as were pals back from school.
> 
> also i will post my diet on a typical day when i get a chance but like i said its basicly as much as i can get down my neck, i just make sure to get enough protien and i also take in a lot of carbs.


Nice one mate, try keep it clena, you dont want fat big, you want lean big.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> how are you a pedo then you nutter lmao :lol: :lol:


Haha those pictures just look like they've been taken by Jacko.

How old are you two? 17 right?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Haha those pictures just look like they've been taken by Jacko.
> 
> How old are you two? 17 right?


lmao, erm im 17 yeah, 18 in july.

Spike is 19, 20 in november.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> lmao, erm im 17 yeah, 18 in july.
> 
> Spike is 19, 20 in november.


How long have you two been together?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> How long have you two been together?


 :lol:

ahahahahahahaha

:lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh:  :tongue::laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> lmao, weve been shaggin for years but only been serious a few months :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :confused1:

Have you been gettin me in my sleep again?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good luck natty 27th of July scum and spike1


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought as much.

Anyway C'mon guys no more gay jokes? I'm very sensitive. :wub:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> Good luck natty 27th of July scum and spike1


lol, cheers buddy.

Thanks alot for your input appreciate it.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

40 mins low intensity cv just done, well got in about half hour ago.

Got it to look forward to once again at 7 tomorrow morning. :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> lol, cheers buddy.
> 
> Thanks alot for your input appreciate it.


I saw that before you edited it:lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> I saw that before you edited it:lol:


lmfao, well i presumed that. However you didn't comment back so i thought maybe you didn't take to it too kindly. haha.... :ban:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking good mate, strong for your weight. You'll be benching 100kg in no time


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Looking good mate, strong for your weight. You'll be benching 100kg in no time


Thanks mate, hope so.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> were filling the thread with bollux already and there hasnt even been any proper training sessions yet :lol:
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


lmao i know, oh well it will make the thread more fun! :lol:

Lots more complete and utter rubbish to look forward to mate. :ban:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Evening fellas! Glad to see you've got this up and running, will be keeping my eye on it!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Alright mate, been very busy recently. Had an exam on monday, followed by 4,000 word essay due tuesday, which I ended up doing an all nighter to finish, so i'm very tired at the moment! Back into training and normal diet tomorrow.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

subbed!! sorry took me a while. stayed round anges last night and just looked through it now. good journal mate. bigger than mine already cos noone goes on mine haha. when u both next training??

i got a new pb on pull down, 170lb for 5, previous was 160 for 5.

my biceps are soo sore and my lats are too   mixed emotions i know:blowme:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> subbed!! sorry took me a while. stayed round anges last night and just looked through it now. good journal mate. bigger than mine already cos noone goes on mine haha. when u both next training??
> 
> i got a new pb on pull down, 170lb for 5, previous was 160 for 5.
> 
> my biceps are soo sore and my lats are too   mixed emotions i know:blowme:


Thanks for poppin in mate.

Good job on your workout. I'm training friday, having today and tomo off cos i'm pretty busy. But push day on friday can't wait!!!!!!

Have some rep.

xx


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks for poppin in mate.
> 
> Good job on your workout. I'm training friday, having today and tomo off cos i'm pretty busy. But push day on friday can't wait!!!!!!
> 
> ...


when you say have some rep can u actually do it?? :bounce:

:lol:

just an idea :innocent:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Where is your workout schedule?

J


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> when you say have some rep can u actually do it?? :bounce:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> just an idea :innocent:


lmao I'm all out!

And J, I can't believe i didn't put that in my original post. lmao.

I'll do that now.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> lmao I'm all out!
> 
> And J, I can't believe i didn't put that in my original post. lmao.
> 
> I'll do that now.


you got me all excited bri. i want triple rep next time


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck to both of you, Bri how come your cutting? Whats your goals?

Edited.. just seen goals, but why cut to bulk again?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

leafman said:


> Good luck to both of you, Bri how come your cutting? Whats your goals?
> 
> Edited.. just seen goals, but why cut to bulk again?


Because he's 17, doesn't want to be a big fat pudding.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Because he's 17, doesn't want to be a big fat pudding.


He dont look fat to me :confused1: And whats 17 got to do with it lol.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Leafman, i bulked for a long while and my bf got alot higher than i would've like, it was a very dirty bulk.

I wanted to bring it down for my upcoming holiday, and when i reach my target bf% i will low carb bulk from there. Trying to keep the fat at bay. As i gain it very easily. 

So going for the lean bulk up once the bf is doooownn.

I don't intend on gaining fat at if i can help it, there's no need to.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

leafman said:


> He dont look fat to me :confused1: And whats 17 got to do with it lol.


he wants to lean up for holiday in a few weeks. and also to just look better


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Right here i am

Pics

dose uppage

Pics of your bird

Videos of lifts

Pb attempts

^^^ all required for a succesfull journal


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Right here i am
> 
> Pics
> 
> ...


Lol thanks for checkin in mate, all of the above will be seen too.  There's one vid on the 1st page...which was a pb attempt,( a successful one.) so that 2 down lol. Pics of the mrs..? I'll see about that lmao.

Dose uppage? :confused1: ??


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Bri said:


> Leafman, i bulked for a long while and my bf got alot higher than i would've like, it was a very dirty bulk.
> 
> I wanted to bring it down for my upcoming holiday, and when i reach my target bf% i will low carb bulk from there. Trying to keep the fat at bay. As i gain it very easily.
> 
> ...


Fair enougth mate was just thinking u dont exactly look fat to me lol. Good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leafman said:


> Fair enougth mate was just thinking u dont exactly look fat to me lol. Good luck with it :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy appreciate it.  Shoulda seen me about 6-7 weeks ago! There was a reason i had no avvi lmao. Not long now may as well get it right down. :beer:

Thanks for poppin in too.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

You have added in your split.

What exercises, rep range, set range do you do for each exercise?

Is there any sequence you do them in?

What tempo do you use for your exercises? How much time do you rest between sets?

Cheers,

J


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You have added in your split.
> 
> What exercises, rep range, set range do you do for each exercise?
> 
> ...


I do one compound move and one isolation move for each bodypart. 3 sets of each exercise, 2 warm ups followed by one set of failure between 6-10 reps.

1 minute rest between sets.

This was prescribed by Con and has been working a treat. 

So for example, push day:

Bench press

12

12

8

Flyes

12

12

8

Military press

12

12

8

Lateral raises

12

12

8...

Then triceps in a similar fashion, obviously i don't always fail on 8 reps though lol, between 6-10 as i said.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck with journal lads,ill second what jw says,vids,pb's and pics:thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Good luck with journal lads,ill second what jw says,vids,pb's and pics:thumb:


Haha will do  Thanks for looking in mate! Cheers.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Linking me to the pictures Bri - such a whore. 

Will you two also be training in 'The Pit' as I heard miketheballer was?

Good on both of you for starting this journal. :thumbup1:

(except Bri who needs someone to hold his hand to restart a journal)

Another journal to follow...


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Linking me to the pictures Bri - such a whore.
> 
> Will you two also be training in 'The Pit' as I heard miketheballer was?
> 
> ...


haha i think spike may be training there too but bri isnt as he trains with his dad.

i have a journal too 

:thumb:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck lads..


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for poppin in 

Did my cardio this morning, did 30 mins as got up slightly late! Am going again in the morning before college.

Diet has been a struggle today due to time constraints, but i managed it ok. 

I would normally be training tomorrow evening, but am going to a boyz II men concert in brighton! Will be taking my rucksack with chicken breasts and protein shakes, so the diet will be the same! (while my gf and my family munch on kebabs and burgers ) So therefore my training has been pushed back to friday this week.

And Salkev, he actually needed his hand held, not the other way round! that deserves a neg. OOppsss! Accidently repped you positively pmsl.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> haha i think spike may be training there too but bri isnt as he trains with his dad.
> 
> i have a journal too
> 
> :thumb:


Ok cool, good luck :lol:

Will pop in tommorow maybe.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks everyone for poppin in
> 
> Did my cardio this morning, did 30 mins as got up slightly late! Am going again in the morning before college.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> And Salkev, he actually needed his hand held, not the other way round! that deserves a neg. OOppsss! Accidently repped you positively pmsl.


Ahh, I hate it when that happens :lol:



rdfp22 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That is quite funny actually...thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Ahh, I hate it when that happens :lol:
> 
> That is quite funny actually...thanks for pointing it out


why is that funny! RP? Salkev? Boyz II men are awesome!!

Oh and in reply to training with jw kev, as mike said, i train with my dad. But that's not going to stop me going down there fairly reguarly for some good sessions. Should be fun training with Joe. Spit and sawdust baby!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> back and biceps today
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


nice one on the pb man!! good stuff


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Back's looking good pal.. Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> back and biceps today
> 
> deadlift
> 
> ...


Congrats on the PB fella, great feeling aint it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> cheers bulkamania, yep it is a great feeling, im still very happy about it, i am going to concentrate on getting my reps up on 120kg for a few weeks now, when i can get 10 comfterble (spel) reps i will max out again
> 
> the most ive got is 6


Cool, nice one. It's amazing how much you can actually lift on the deadlift, by that I mean with most exercises like the bench press, if you can lift 90kg for 5 for example, most people's 1RM would be 100-105kg but with deads it's different. I pulled 180kg when I could only just manage 150kg for 5 lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just had a flick through, good journal lads :thumb: gona follow it defo :thumbup1: good that yous done it togther, least yous have mates that are dedicated lol all my mates would never wana do stuff like this, they either wanto drink drink drink, or get high high high! lol not me tho  :lol: congrats on the PB spike  as said, defo gona follow this one :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i know exactley what you mean mate, especially if you compare it to shoulders or something like that, like i can do 25kg dumbels for 6 reps but can only lift 27.5kg dumbel for one hard rep haha


oh btw im doing shoulders tomorrow aswell as chest and tri's  im gonna rep 27.5's  and get reps for 80 on bench


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thanks for the support mate,
> 
> its good that your training and not wasting away with your pals :thumbup1:
> 
> **** them


no problem, i know lol, i love training, i get a real feel of satisfaction and pride after a session :thumbup1: , great back shot btw :thumb: want my back to eventually get that nice v shape im aiming for:beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just had a flick through, good journal lads :thumb: gona follow it defo :thumbup1: good that yous done it togther, least yous have mates that are dedicated lol all my mates would never wana do stuff like this, they either wanto drink drink drink, or get high high high! lol not me tho  :lol: congrats on the PB spike  as said, defo gona follow this one :thumb:


x2 mate.

Wish I had someone to train with that's as dedicated as us lot!! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thats great mate, it must be horrible having noone to even talk to about training, but thats why your here i suppose.
> 
> cheers for the compliment, yeah im happy with the v that is starting to show, from heavy dead i think because when i used to train i was heavier but didnt do dead and my back is more impressive now sitting at a stone lighter.


yeah that is why i came on here lol, although a few of the guys in my college class ask me how im doing with it and that now and then  there all great guys that way  , but wouldnt mind a training partner as i hate using the max rack and smith machines for when i wanto go quite heavy, gona just start out doing proper benching and stuff tho and just start out light weights 

thats good mate shows your gaining and progressing well :thumbup1: best of luck on your journey :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

What does your diets look like lads, let me guess?

Meal 1: sucking c*ck

Meal 2-6: same as meal 1

Am i close......?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> my 2 best mates and my bro all train :thumb:
> 
> its all we talk about lol


Lucky bugger, that'd be awesome 

I don't mind training alone but it's always nice to have a partner pushing you and vice versa.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

spike1 said:


> random abuse lmao
> 
> but yeah - spot on con :thumb: :thumb :


Well it is my job to bully....


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

More arm mass


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well a 18 inch and 17.5 inch arm looks better than say a 14 and 13.5 inch arm no? 

fwiw my right arm measures at 15.75 cold and my left at 15.25 and they've had that difference always


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a free day tomorrow literally off to bed now. Love being a uni student lol. Looking forward to deadlifting again tomorrow

No reps? Aw shame I was just about to lol...... :ban:

EDIT: Not allowed to rep at the moment. shame about that i have no clue how this thing works.....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on your deadlifting Spike. 150 is a good milestone. :thumb: Looking good in the pic too. Back is definitely looking better. How many reps you aimin for on 120 next week? 7?

You got a good v taper anyway, and your back will continue to grow, combined with your tiny waist, gonna look awesome. Just imagine Dave, with a tiny waist. And lean as hell. Would be quite a back! Look forward to it!

Thanks alot for all the input everyone, It's great having so much interest in the journal already  

I was meant to do my cardio this morning, but cut along story short, set the alarm for 6:30 put it on snooze... so hopin to get up at 6:40 for my run... When does it go off? 7:30! So god knows what happened there. First cardio session I've missed in 8 weeks! And the last too :cursing:  Very Fvcked off about this. I'm gonna feel fat all day now pmsl. I'm like a girl!

Can't wait for push day tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Great job on your deadlifting Spike. 150 is a good milestone. :thumb: Looking good in the pic too. Back is definitely looking better. How many reps you aimin for on 120 next week? 7?
> 
> You got a good v taper anyway, and your back will continue to grow, combined with your tiny waist, gonna look awesome. Just imagine Dave, with a tiny waist. And lean as hell. Would be quite a back! Look forward to it!
> 
> ...


good work bitches. im doing chest and triceps in an hour or two


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> good work bitches. im doing chest and triceps in an hour or two


Good luck mate, how many reps of 80 you want on flat bench? I've got push tomorrow and i want 8 of 80.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Good luck mate, how many reps of 80 you want on flat bench? I've got push tomorrow and i want 8 of 80.


ideally i wanna push 5 of them, see how it goes man. gonnna bench first so ill see how it goes. . . my bi's are still fatigued lol, and my lats. Cant wait to be training at the pit man!  :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> ideally i wanna push 5 of them, see how it goes man. gonnna bench first so ill see how it goes. . . my bi's are still fatigued lol, and my lats. Cant wait to be training at the pit man!  :bounce:


Nice one mate, best of luck! I'm sure you'll push em out!

Yeah I'm looking forward to training there too, should be good. :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> why is that funny! RP? Salkev? Boyz II men are awesome!!
> 
> Yes they are pretty damn good but you missed the point...
> 
> Oh and in reply to training with jw kev, as mike said, i train with my dad. But that's not going to stop me going down there fairly reguarly for some good sessions. Should be fun training with Joe. Spit and sawdust baby!


Spit and sawdust..domination in the golden shower...teared arms...abused insides...oh I think you're going to love it. :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Spit and sawdust..domination in the golden shower...teared arms...abused insides...oh I think you're going to love it. :lol:


Yep I will! :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thanks mate, yeah im still really happy about it now lol, next week i am aiming for 8 of 120kg, be chuffed if i get that.
> 
> bad luck about your cardio haha, fatso:whistling:
> 
> shame about mikes workout isnt it, hopefully he gets on better next time:rockon:


yes it is lol. but i will rep the fcuk outta 80 next time. and when i deadlift im hoping to get 140-10


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> 140kg for 10 will be great progression mate, good luck:rockon:
> 
> when will this deadlift session be, i want to rep 140kg next time, even if it only for 2 lol, good considerin 2 weeks ago i couldnt budge it off the floor lmao:lol:


its optimistic but i really wanna lift that!! what did i get of 140 with u and bri there? yeah man your making brilliant progression, ill be back in ebo by next wednesday so we will train at the pit from then on?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> you got 6 matey, and half of 7 lol.
> 
> i wont be training there anytime soon mate, im so skint its unbelievable, and will be for a few more weeks yet:cursing:...


aww man, well how about if i lent you the 1st months membership?? i reckon ill get 10 of 140 then!

hopefully


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

mad


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i appreciate the offer mate, but i dont want to owe you money, i just got some things to sort out and ill be back on track in a few weeks, just gonna be tight till then lol
> 
> just get 10 of 140kg at mine lol ?


oh ok then thats cool man, yeah i will do or ill get it at workhouse and film it.

im so disapointed about todays workout man. hopefully ill get a really good one next time to make up for it


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

andreww60 said:


> mad


no comprende :confused1:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> :confused1: :confused1: what ?
> 
> dont let it get to you mate, grub up and get it next time ...
> 
> what is that mad **** about ? :S


dunno mate what a nutter,

cheers mate i will do. just cant wait to rep the fcuk outta it.

:bounce: :beer: :cool2: :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> what is the most you have got out of it ?
> 
> and what are you hoping for ?


im hoping for 5  well i havent repped 80 yet apart from when i maxed out with u n bri. but i have this 1RM calculator thing and according to that i should be able to do between 3-4. but i want 5


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> what did you get with me and bri ?
> 
> and what did you put in the calculator to get that ?
> 
> them things have always been well accurate for me so should be for you too ...


i think i just did 80-2. one i downloaded off net, is official one on excell document.

upload 60k shoulder press?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i ment what lift did you put in ? lol


bench


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lmao Mike, you're one crazy nutter. And you never got 2 of 80, only 1 mate sorry. Push later on today, WOOP!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You can deadlift more than me mate!

Mind you, I've never tried 1rm and I've just got back into training after a long period doing nowt!!

Good lifting stats.

Is the 45 mins fasted cardio working?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> You can deadlift more than me mate!
> 
> Mind you, I've never tried 1rm and I've just got back into training after a long period doing nowt!!
> 
> ...


Haha nice one buddy cheers. :thumb:

Yeah it's going really well thanks. Dropped 12 pounds. Strength has gone up. Somethings working, :laugh:

Thanks alot for popping in.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well well well. Just had push, went ok, could've been better. Had 15 hours of photography exams this week (alot i know) So a bit knackered tbh. Anyway here it is.

Flat bench.

47kg-13

67kg-10

80kg-5 ( was hopin for 7/8 as i got 6 last week. Can't expect strength increases every workout though, bio rhythms and that.)

Incline flys.

10kg-13

15kg-12

22kg-10 *pb*

Seated military press.

27kg-10

27kg-10

40kg-5 ( On sunday i went to failure on this for a laugh, got 17. Today got 5? And last push day got 6. Think bench just knackers me tbh. )

Front raises

10kg-10

10kg-10

10kg-10

Skull crushers

15kg-13

20kg-12

28kg-8 *pb*

Cgbp

27kg-13

37kg-12

50kg-5+3 spotted slightly

All in all not really bad, but definitely not great. Been a long week lol. :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Well well well. Just had push, went ok, could've been better. Had 15 hours of photography exams this week (alot i know) So a bit knackered tbh. Anyway here it is.
> 
> Flat bench.
> 
> ...


Don't worry mate, we all have off days! :thumb:

Good workout anyway, you must be close to a 100kg bench press now


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Don't worry mate, we all have off days! :thumb:
> 
> Good workout anyway, you must be close to a 100kg bench press now


Thanks mate. :thumbup1:

aha baby steps buddy baby steps. :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> 15 hours of exams :lol:
> 
> i work 50 hours a week most of the time stressed out big time:confused1: :whistling:
> 
> ...


Haha yeah well I ain't used to all this hard work lmao.

Yeah man i agree with you on the shoulder thing, nuts aint it? Where's your workout?

I thin I'm gonna go back to a 4 day split soon, 2 days at mine, 2 days down workhouse is what I'm thinkin. :thumb:

Answer your phone I'm gonna ring ya.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Chest And Triceps
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> ...


Great job bud bud, Nice one on the benchin particuarly.

What ever happened to you going for some heavy flys? lol. Were the pushdowns underhand?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Chest And Triceps
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> ...


Nice going mate, strong bench press :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Mate try doing military press first on push day to really get the most out of them if you want to bring them up (depends on your priorities of course, if you're gunning for that 100kg bench then you probably won't want to do that!).


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> Chest And Triceps
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> ...


good lifts mate, you including bar weight with your lift totals ? or is it 90kg plus bar weight  ?

how did the pushdowns feel any good ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Mate try doing military press first on push day to really get the most out of them if you want to bring them up (depends on your priorities of course, if you're gunning for that 100kg bench then you probably won't want to do that!).


Yeah man, well I'm seriously considering changing to a four day split. But it's most likely not going to be until i start training at the pit with jw and mike.

But yeah chest is priority atm mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Bri said:


> Yeah man, well I'm seriously considering changing to a four day split. But it's most likely not going to be until i start training at the pit with jw and mike.
> 
> But yeah chest is priority atm mate. :thumbup1:


Good man, and yeah my chest is seriously lagging at the moment. I have a feeling my technique might be off or something on bench as cgbp felt so much more comfortable today and I was pressing the same weight, so it seems to be the bottom portion of the movement holding me back.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thanks mate, but yeah that is including the bar weight, i always do.
> 
> and they were normal pushdowns mate not underhand, but yeah they felt good:thumbup1:


nicee! i can bench about 60 just now but that aint a 1RM as i can bench for 6-8 reps lol mite try a 1RM one day soon :tongue:

aw kool mate, when you tryin the underhands :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Just an old vid i decided to upload a minute ago, me deadlifting 165. It was a couple of months ago. i did it quite easily. Am stronger now, hopin for 180 on sunday. 

What you guys reckon?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> yeah mate max out, see what you have in you
> 
> and probably next session mate, what about you ?


only thing is i would like to do it properly with a proper barbell but i train myself so will need to use the max rack lol

my next push session is monday night so will try max out then see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Just an old vid i decided to upload a minute ago, me deadlifting 165. It was a couple of months ago. i did it quite easily. Am stronger now, hopin for 180 on sunday.
> 
> What you guys reckon?


Nice going mate. 180kg would be great, same as mine. Need to hit 190kg, grrr :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice going mate. 180kg would be great, same as me. Need to hit 190kg, grrr :lol:


haha yeah man! We'll get there soon lol. Going by that vid of 165, how much you reckon I've got in me? I reckon I've got 180 for sure. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Just an old vid i decided to upload a minute ago, me deadlifting 165. It was a couple of months ago. i did it quite easily. Am stronger now, hopin for 180 on sunday.
> 
> What you guys reckon?


nice lift bri! hope to get to atleast the 100 mark for myself soon  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> haha yeah man! We'll get there soon lol. Going by that vid of 165, how much you reckon I've got in me? I reckon I've got 180 for sure. :thumb:


Yeah mate, if that vid was from a few months ago then you should hit 180, if not at least 175 

Btw my journal's been updated from todays workout :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice lift bri! hope to get to atleast the 100 mark for myself soon  lol


Yeah nice one buddy! Just go for it mate! I reckon you could get 100 easy, go for it! You'll suprise yourself!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Yeah nice one buddy! Just go for it mate! I reckon you could get 100 easy, go for it! You'll suprise yourself!


well i can dead about 60-65 pretty easily so might just go all out next wednesday :thumb: lol never know mate soon enough you'l be hitting 200 :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> well i can dead about 60-65 pretty easily so might just go all out next wednesday :thumb: lol never know mate soon enough you'l be hitting 200 :thumbup1: :beer:


Haha yeeaaahhhh boy! 

I hope so!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Just an old vid i decided to upload a minute ago, me deadlifting 165. It was a couple of months ago. i did it quite easily. Am stronger now, hopin for 180 on sunday.
> 
> What you guys reckon?


Strong you have a lot more in you with form adjustments.

Never bend your arms and then pull the bar like you did because that is just asking to tear your bicep.

Also try and lock out your legs at the same time as your back ie don't do the double bend you did with your knees.

Very strong though:thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Strong you have a lot more in you with form adjustments.
> 
> Never bend your arms and then pull the bar like you did because that is just asking to tear your bicep.
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much Con. I will definitely take that advice, no way i want a torn bicep!

I can't believe i got described as strong by Con! lmao.  :lol: Thanks again, will make the form adjustments and will post vid on sunday. :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Thankyou very much Con. I will definitely take that advice, no way i want a torn bicep!
> 
> I can't believe i got described as strong by Con! lmao.  :lol: Thanks again, will make the form adjustments and will post vid on sunday. :thumbup1: :beer:


Not very many people do deadlifts and any one who does them with any decent amount of weight is strong and has balls in my eyes because its far from a comfortable exercise:thumbup1: You will have 200kg very soon with a bit more practice on the form.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not very many people do deadlifts and any one who does them with any decent amount of weight is strong and has balls in my eyes because its far from a comfortable exercise:thumbup1: You will have 200kg very soon with a bit more practice on the form.


  Thanks bud, confidence boost. WOOP!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Bri said:


> Just an old vid i decided to upload a minute ago, me deadlifting 165. It was a couple of months ago. i did it quite easily. Am stronger now, hopin for 180 on sunday.
> 
> What you guys reckon?


Nice deadlift, reps :thumbup1:



Lois_Lane said:


> Strong you have a lot more in you with form adjustments.
> 
> Never bend your arms and then pull the bar like you did because that is just asking to tear your bicep.
> 
> ...


And good advice there :thumbup1: Tbf you look like a machine when u deadlift con :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Strong lift mate, will have 180kg in no time.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leafman said:


> Nice deadlift, reps :thumbup1:
> 
> And good advice there :thumbup1: Tbf you look like a machine when u deadlift con :lol:


Thanks mate! Some rep comin your way too buddy. :thumbup1:



WRT said:


> Strong lift mate, will have 180kg in no time.


Thanks mate! I hope so, goin for it tomorrow, I'll post the vid, be sure to check in.

:beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

subbed to the journal lads :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> subbed to the journal lads :beer:


Nice one mate, cheers! :thumb:

Just got back from 45 mins of cv. Worked up quite a sweat lol!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Nice one mate, cheers! :thumb:
> 
> Just got back from 45 mins of cv. Worked up quite a sweat lol!


Late night cardio mate?! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Nice one mate, cheers! :thumb:
> 
> Just got back from 45 mins of cv. Worked up quite a sweat lol!


fvck doing cv this late :lol: ! latest i would do is about 6 lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Late night cardio mate?! :laugh:





Ryan16 said:


> fvck doing cv this late :lol: ! latest i would do is about 6 lol


Haha i prefer late night cardio tbh! lol.

I'm at Spikes now, we're both training today, I've got back and bi's. He's got Legs.

We'll post up vids of pbs later on tonight lads. So look forward to it!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


 Well done mate, strong session


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Wheres the bum sex?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> just cant wait for legs to overtake my bench lmao :lol:
> 
> ...


No problem mate 

Yeah I know what you mean, compared to my other lifts my squats are also my weakest point. My squat and bench 1RM are currently very close to each other :lol:

Oh well, they're starting to go up well atm so 150kg by xmas I hope :thumb:

What are you aiming to squat by the end of the year mate?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

spike1 said:


> at your mums house


 :lol: I dont have a mum.

I have a mam.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> good luck on the 150kg mate, im sure your get it
> 
> hmm by the end of the year i want at the very least 110kg but hopefully 115kg or more...


Thanks mate, I'm sure you'll get that :thumbup1:

Btw I'll rep u back when I can


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good work lads, good deadlift there Bri! would rep but need to spread it around first


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Back and Bi's.

Deadlift.

90kg-10

110kg-3

140kg-1

180kg-0

170kg-0

170kg-0 Well, as you can see, not good. Lol. Well i am cutting so maybe it's about time my strength didn't keep goin up lol. Who knows? :confused1: This however put me in quite a ****e mood, which in turn detered from the rest of the workout! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Will upload vids later.



Rack pulls.
​
110kg-8

120kg-1

180kg-0

? :confused1:

Bent over rows.

40kg-12

50kg-10

60kg-8 Not great form though.

All this was followed by some half hearted bicep curls and lat pull down. Which I'm not even gonna bother listing. I was very irritated at the time, all will be as normal next week. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Back and Bi's.
> 
> Deadlift.
> 
> ...


Unlucky mate. Don't worry about it though, like you said you're cutting so you can't expect strength to keep rising :thumbup1:

I found 180kg quite a psychological barrier as well as that was my first big target like. Dont fret about it and I'm sure you'll get it soon :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Unlucky mate. Don't worry about it though, like you said you're cutting so you can't expect strength to keep rising :thumbup1:
> 
> I found 180kg quite a psychological barrier as well as that was my first big target like. Dont fret about it and I'm sure you'll get it soon :beer:


Thankyou very much mate. Repped you btw:whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Back and Bi's.
> 
> Deadlift.
> 
> ...


dont let it get to you mate  just stiffin that upper lip and get it next time  i know you'l be able to :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> dont let it get to you mate  just stiffin that upper lip and get it next time  i know you'l be able to :thumbup1: :beer:


Nice one bud cheers.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Nice one bud cheers.


no problem mate, always here to help


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Thankyou very much mate. Repped you btw:whistling:


Thanks mate, reps have been returned


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> o, i see whats going on here :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah it wouldn't let me rep you because I had to spread the reps to others first or whatever it says lol, but I've spread them about now and just repped you back :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

No worries Bri. Next time you warm up deadlift try something like this

60kgx5

100kgx5

120kgx3

140kgx1

160kgx1-2

170kgx1

180kgx1

Jumping from 3 to 4 plates is a huge psychological leap. Same with rack pulls from 120-180. Adding weights and doing low reps will get you ready to rep those huge weights.

Also if you're cutting don't worry about it. When you start eating more than an apple and a lettuce you'll hit those bad boy PRs in no time


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> No worries Bri. Next time you warm up deadlift try something like this
> 
> 60kgx5
> 
> ...


Bambi, you're awesome. Thanks alot mate. :thumbup1: Will rep you when I've got some in.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wtf, I've had my journal up for 5 months and you've had yours up for like 5 days and you've already got more posts than mine!! :ban:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's my last DL session

STRENGTH SET

Sumo Deadlifts

60kgx5x2

100kgx5

130kgx5

140kgx3

150kgx3 rep PR

160kgx2 rep PR

So before the two max out sets (150+160) I have done 23 reps. 10 were at 60kg and I'd done a warm up of speed deads. As a result I was extremely warmed up by doing a reasonable amount of reps, but spread out over many sets at different weight not jumping up to quickly.

I think you would have got it if you hadn't gone from 140-180. I can't go from 100-140 without some warmup or it feels bloody heavy. I know you're in the mood and can't wait to hit the big weight but take it a bit back

Also I notice my deadlift is better if I spend 20mins beforehand warming up hip flexors, erector spinae, rear delt work, foam rolling - BORING stuff that I hate doing but I'm limber afterwards. I have to resist the urge to just lift sh*t up because I know I'll lift heavier if I warm up. Hope that all helps


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> in all fairness though mate it is a joint journal
> 
> and alot of the pages are just alot of irrelivant bullsh*t :thumb:


Fair enough :lol:

Although I'm liking this journal, heart of the banter :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> wouldnt be the same without you mate:wub: :wub: :wub:


Awwwwww xxx

:lol: :lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Fair enough :lol:
> 
> Although I'm liking this journal, heart of the banter :laugh: :thumbup1:


yeah it's nice to hear from people more my age as well :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> yeah it's nice to hear from people more my age as well :thumb:


Yeah definitely. It's always good to be competitive with people your own age. Can also help each other etc


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Wtf, I've had my journal up for 5 months and you've had yours up for like 5 days and you've already got more posts than mine!! :ban:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Lmao, as Spike said ours is full of bs lmao.



Bambi said:


> Here's my last DL session
> 
> STRENGTH SET
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much for that bambi, that has really helped, i will definitely bear everything in mind that you've said and will put it into practice in my next deadlift session. :thumbup1:



leonface said:


> yeah it's nice to hear from people more my age as well :thumb:


I didn't realise how old you were? How old are you then, what sorta weights et.c you movin? Just post up some general stats mate if you would be kind enough to take the time to do so.



Bulkamania said:


> Yeah definitely. It's always good to be competitive with people your own age. Can also help each other etc


Yeah man i agree, i love it that we're all in competition, yet at the same we help eachother.

For example me and bambi are in a race for the 200kg deadlift, yet he has put alot of effort into helping me with mine. :thumb:

Quality.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

here's what I think after the deadlift video I'm sure Con has said it better than me. Use your arm length to your advantage - don't keep them bent! Don't have your back as flat cause you stifflegged the thing up. Look at a point in the ceiling - I stickytape something to the mirror and look at it so my head is at a 45 degree angle. Before you pull lean back and push through your heels. I like the bar to be over mid shoe as right against my shin distorts the natural arc of the lift but it depends on the lifter. Concentrate on squeezing the bar up. When the pull is halfway up think about 'pushing' your hips forward to lock it out. Don't hitch! Hitching is for girls (to all strongmen not really....)

PS check the video I put up on your fb!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> do both, they go hand in hand, many powerlifters r very muscular, jw, con, metal, mendy, etc
> 
> and many bodybuilders r strong, i have benched 200, squated to ass to grass260for reps and regularily dead 300kg, in gym kit no belts wraps etc.
> 
> take advantage of ur ages and natty hormones by pulling 5s which will thicken ur muscles and tendons,


I like your style dutch!

So you reckon to keep the reps at about five? yeah?

Thanks alot for poppin in, really appreciate having you here. :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so howd the shoulders go spike :thumbup1: ?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Been away for a few days..

Let's geta quick update on the big news.. save me trawling though pages..


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Did 35 mins cv yesterday evening. And 30 this am. Doin another 40 this evening. eugh.



MillionG said:


> Been away for a few days..
> 
> Let's geta quick update on the big news.. save me trawling though pages..


Haha well Spike got some pb's on squats....Only on last page take a look.

And I have been training as normal, not expectin big gains as am cutting, however did fail 180kg dead yesterday lol. A few inches off the floor and that was all. I really need to work on my technique and form.

Anyway i ain't postin everythin twice look through you lazy bastard!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Did 35 mins cv yesterday evening. And 30 this am. Doin another 40 this evening. eugh.
> 
> Haha well *Spike got some pb's on squats*....Only on last page take a look.
> 
> ...


Nice work Spike.. Personally hitting PB's every week :tongue: But that's just how my routine works 

That sucks, try again next deads session, you'll get it no doubt.

How are you feeling on a cutting diet? Low carbs getting to you yet?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Nice work Spike.. Personally hitting PB's every week :tongue: But that's just how my routine works
> 
> That sucks, try again next deads session, you'll get it no doubt.
> 
> How are you feeling on a cutting diet? Low carbs getting to you yet?


Yeah man I'll sort the deads out no worries. :thumbup1:

And low carbs messed with me for the 1st few weeks. Was a bit snappy n stuff. But tbh i prefer it now, I'm completely used to it and feel great. And although this week hasn't been a great example, I'm a stone down in weight, and all of my lifts have increased very dramatically since I've been cutting. At a much faster rate then when i was bulking. So somethings workin. :bounce:

Bench for example is up like nearly 10k! squats have come on leaps and bounds, and i deadlifted 140kg for 6 last week. So all is good baby.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Yeah man I'll sort the deads out no worries. :thumbup1:
> 
> And low carbs messed with me for the 1st few weeks. Was a bit snappy n stuff. But tbh i prefer it now, I'm completely used to it and feel great. And although this week hasn't been a great example, I'm a stone down in weight, and all of my lifts have increased very dramatically since I've been cutting. At a much faster rate then when i was bulking. So somethings workin. :bounce:
> 
> Bench for example is up like nearly 10k! squats have come on leaps and bounds, and i deadlifted 140kg for 6 last week. So all is good baby.


Sounds sick mate.. You're right.. something must be working.

Keep it up pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Sounds sick mate.. You're right.. something must be working.
> 
> Keep it up pal :thumbup1:


Thanks alot mate. You too, you're hitting pb's all over the shop! Jus keep eatin lol.

Will be postin squat vids tomorrow. :thumb:

I know i said i would post the deadlift vids as well lol. But i will actually post em this time. :lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I'm 19 mate, just on a gap year before going off to uni in september! Sort of on a weird fitness/strength mission at the moment for the new rugby season. I'm just over 6' and roughly 14st4lbs, but it's fluctuating all the time - bit weird. Recently been cutting for the summer (yeah I'm pretty vain), and still am, was 15st2 a couple of months ago so pretty darn pleased with how it's going.

pbs are bench 1rm - 120kg, deadlift - 160kg for 3, squat - 140kg for 2


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> I'm 19 mate, just on a gap year before going off to uni in september! Sort of on a weird fitness/strength mission at the moment for the new rugby season. I'm just over 6' and roughly 14st4lbs, but it's fluctuating all the time - bit weird. Recently been cutting for the summer (yeah I'm pretty vain), and still am, was 15st2 a couple of months ago so pretty darn pleased with how it's going.
> 
> pbs are bench 1rm - 120kg, deadlift - 160kg for 3, squat - 140kg for 2


Nice lifts mate, similar to mine :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Dumbell Shoulder Press
> 
> ...


Great job spikeyboy! Nice one especially on the pb obv. Well done.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> I'm 19 mate, just on a gap year before going off to uni in september! Sort of on a weird fitness/strength mission at the moment for the new rugby season. I'm just over 6' and roughly 14st4lbs, but it's fluctuating all the time - bit weird. Recently been cutting for the summer (yeah I'm pretty vain), and still am, was 15st2 a couple of months ago so pretty darn pleased with how it's going.
> 
> pbs are bench 1rm - 120kg, deadlift - 160kg for 3, squat - 140kg for 2


Nice mate that's VERY impressive. Would like to me movin those kinda weights when I'm your age. :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Dumbell Shoulder Press
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate, really good dumbell pressing! Do you do that sitting down? If so, do you tilt the bench back a bit? Only my one at home only goes, flat, incline or straight up like a chair and that's too straight tbh, can't balance properly.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> thanks mate, im really happy with how shoulders are coming on.
> 
> i incline the bench as far as it goes, it isnt completely up like a chair, just a few degrees back, perfect for shoulder press imo...
> 
> what do you dumbell press mate? out of curiousity.


Ahh right I see mate. Well I don't actually do it very often because of the awkward angle my bench creates. I used to do single dumbell shoulder press, where I'd lean one arm on the bench and just push up one dumbell, then swap over. Think I can do like 30kg for a good few reps, yet I can shoulder press 70kg for 4 with a barbell lol :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

spike1 said:


> really impressed by your lifts there mate
> 
> reps:rockon:





Bulkamania said:


> Nice lifts mate, similar to mine :thumbup1:





Bri said:


> Nice mate that's VERY impressive. Would like to me movin those kinda weights when I'm your age. :thumb:


haha cheers guys! i'm still not happy about them, got a mate on the road to being a pro rugby player who has always out benched me haha makes me feel really weak. the other two lifts i'm pretty happy with, might do another strength test in a month or so, see if i've increased since i've been trying out a new training style, definitely feel better and much leaner since i started it...worried that it might have affected my strength though - but i am so much fitter because of it


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Think I can do like 30kg for a good few reps, yet I can shoulder press 70kg for 4 with a barbell lol :thumbup1:


good strength! wish my shoulders were that good! :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> haha cheers guys! i'm still not happy about them, got a mate on the road to being a pro rugby player who has always out benched me haha makes me feel really weak. the other two lifts i'm pretty happy with, might do another strength test in a month or so, see if i've increased since i've been trying out a new training style, definitely feel better and much leaner since i started it...worried that it might have affected my strength though - but i am so much fitter because of it


 :thumbup1:

Mate, don't be worried about your strength. I've been cutting for 6 weeks now and have gained loads of strength. If your diet has been bang on and you've been training hard you can certainly gain strength while on a diet IME.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

you boys are extremely lucky to be able to train together and be as dedicated to it as you seem to be.

the fact that you are both posting on a joint journal says it all.

well done.

out of all the people i know and have mixed with i cant find 1 person who is interested in bb


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> your one strong mother, most i can lift on bar atm is 60kg, but that is for reps so i think i could push 65kg out on a good day.
> 
> deadlift is my next session on wed, always look forward to that :rockon:


Nice one mate, you've got very strong delts 

Yeah I've got deads next too, love a bit of back work :laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> all pressing power comes from triceps,
> 
> blast tri sessions hard, partial dips weighted, bench dips, heavy cg bench, and ur shoulder press will fly up
> 
> ...


I'm lovin all the info from you Dutch! Will work on the tri's for sure.

What would be your reccomendation for deads then?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Got form said:


> you boys are extremely lucky to be able to train together and be as dedicated to it as you seem to be.
> 
> the fact that you are both posting on a joint journal says it all.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the kind words mate. Luckily we both love it. Ask your friends if they wanna work out with you one day for laugh. Never know might get 'em hooked! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Thanks alot for the kind words mate. Luckily we both love it. Ask your friends if they wanna work out with you one day for laugh. Never know might get 'em hooked! :thumbup1:


mate ive tried that approach long ago

time to start hanging around people like a weirdo in the gym trying to get a training partner:lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Mate, don't be worried about your strength. I've been cutting for 6 weeks now and have gained loads of strength. If your diet has been bang on and you've been training hard you can certainly gain strength while on a diet IME.


that's the problem, my diet isn't consistent, because of my work being all random times and frequently being called to work 30 minutes in advance so my meal times aren't structured, but i eat pretty much what i want, when i feel i need to, always make sure i get a good load of protein (at least 250g a day) and good fats. carbs i'm careful about, keep them low GI for the most part and low in amount as well! since i've been doing this, not being super strict, but keeping carbs low and protein high, I feel great, not bloated/watery at all, or constrained to following a boring samey diet.

I'm not saying it'll work for you, but it's working great for me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout there spike  , strong shoulders :thumbup1:

@got form.. im the same mate none of mine are in to it either lol its p1ss 

looks like everyone here has back and bi's on wed as i have aswell  we'll all aim for a PB i say :thumb: ?

how long have you been cutting btw bri ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> example as a coach as well as 300club member,
> 
> if u dead 140kg for 5 week 1,
> 
> ...


cool post, hadn't thought about lifts like that really!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout there spike  , strong shoulders :thumbup1:
> 
> @got form.. im the same mate none of mine are in to it either lol its p1ss
> 
> ...


yea it is dude, one of my mates come down for about 2 months even paying the £250 fee for 12 months use but since he went to rome he doesnt come down anymore


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Got form said:


> yea it is dude, one of my mates come down for about 2 months even paying the £250 fee for 12 months use but since he went to rome he doesnt come down anymore


gutter mate, do not talk to any of the guys at your gym ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> thats wat us experienced guys r here for,
> 
> help u young uns to get big and strong faster


 :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> example as a coach as well as 300club member,
> 
> if u dead 140kg for 5 week 1,
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for all this Dutch, will bear it all in mind and put it into practice. So glad we got you following the journal.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Thanks alot for all this Joe, will bear it all in mind and put it into practice. So glad we got you following the journal.


Joe? :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Joe? :lol:


LMFAO! who the hell is joe?? :lol: :confused1: :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> LMFAO! who the hell is joe?? :lol: :confused1: :ban:


mighty joe young  :whistling: ?

i kid :bounce:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Come on dude, get these squat vids up!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> Come on dude, get these squat vids up!


Lmao, sorry dude. Squats arn't until this evening! About 8:15 I'm gonna be training.

Expect vids about 9:30. :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

haha ok


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Lmao, sorry dude. Squats arn't until this evening! About 8:15 I'm gonna be training.
> 
> Expect vids about 9:30. :thumb:


What ya aimin for with yiur squats mate ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> What ya aimin for with yiur squats mate ?


Gonna rack up 90 and see how i go. Got 8 last week. I only go to para though.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

yeah I only go to parallel as well, I find it so uncomfortable on my knees to go deeper with any weight, bit annoying, but my legs are developing really well so not too fussed.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> bri where are you man, im waiting for these squat vids...


same here! lol, what you get upto tonight anyway spike :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Right had a pretty good squat session today. Vids included as promised.

*Squats*

57kg-12

77kg-10 




100kg-2 *PB* 




90kg-6 




47kg-10

Wanted more reps of 100kg. 5 ideally. Sorry dutch! This is why i went down to 90, cos i wanted some reps. As you can see in the vid my spotter stopped filming and ran over cos he didn't think i had the 2nd one lol. I'll get more reps next time! :thumb:

*Leg extensions*

20kg-12

40kg-12

60kg-10

*Hamstring curls*

10kg-12

20kg-10

32.5kg-6 *PB*

Good session overall legs feel fried. Cardio in the am. :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Nice one mate, do you work out at home? sorry if you've said this before...

deadlifts went well for me today! haven't lost any strength, if anything I've gained!! This whole cutting thing ain't that bad haha :whistling:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

didn't see the set of 90 at the end! Good strength Bri!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Right had a pretty good squat session today. Vids included as promised.
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


good workout mate  , good job gettin the 100 :beer: 10 more than you aimed for :bounce: !


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> just chilling with my girlfriend mate, no training today, what about you ?


same mate, did some cardio in the gym this morning tho, then up to the girls after she finished college  good times :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nice one mate, i went to work aswell obv. but that goes without saying.


 :lol:



spike1 said:


> brilliant mate, well done.
> 
> cant wait till im moving them sorts of weights on squats, hopefully wont be too long.
> 
> ive put on a few pounds btw mate :thumb:


what weight all you guys at just now out of curiosity  ? compared to when yous first started to try and gain :thumbup1: ?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Arms and back are looking thick in those squat video's Bri mate.

Nice work on the 100, that's a nice milestone to hit I'm sure 

Oh and how can you workout in such silence? Would drive me nuts.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. 

Ryan these are my old numbers, 19 months ago. Compared to now. These are all 1RM.

*Bench*

45kg-95kg

*Dead*

90kg-165kg

*Squat*

45kg-100kg

Well done on your weight gain spike! What you up to now then? The weight gain must be down to you gettin some sleep lately lmao.

How do you guys feel about my depth on squats and general form etc. ok?

Love to all. xxxx


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Arms and back are looking thick in those squat video's Bri mate.
> 
> Nice work on the 100, that's a nice milestone to hit I'm sure
> 
> Oh and how can you workout in such silence? Would drive me nuts.


Thanks alot mate! Appreciate that!  

Yeah was chuffed with squatting. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> im currently 12.11 stone mate which is up a stone 6 pounds since ive been training again.
> 
> but i have previously been 13 and a half stone :confused1:
> 
> but im on my way back up, what about you ?


nice one mate, how long you been back training ?

you'l get there soon mate no worries :thumb:

im currently 11 stone 12.6 lbs as of the scales this morning, was about 11.4 when i started so went up about 8-9 lbs since i started training seriously which was about 10-11 weeks ago


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone.
> 
> Ryan these are my old numbers, 19 months ago. Compared to now. These are all 1RM.
> 
> ...


i meant bodyweight weights mate  :innocent: lol but thats good strength gains :beer:

yeah your form looks good mate and depth looks ok to me, thats what i go to usually in mines anyway :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i meant bodyweight weights mate  :innocent: lol but thats good strength gains :beer:
> 
> yeah your form looks good mate and depth looks ok to me, thats what i go to usually in mines anyway :thumb:


Lol my bad! I'm about 2 stone up.

Oh and millionG, i need music for cardio. But weights i don't. i need to focus, get in the zone if you will lol.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Lol my bad! I'm about 2 stone up.
> 
> *Oh and millionG, i need music for cardio. But weights i don't. i need to focus, get in the zone if you will lol*.


Fair play pal.

I usually lift best when I'm listening to some music I can dance to.

I dance my way up to the bar, get under it.. Then grooove my way through the motion 

Admittedly I only do this when the gym is empty, or I'm the biggest guy in there (Which believe it or not, in my gym, is fairly often).


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done on the squats Bri. Reps are coming round when I'm recharged lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> good work on squats,
> 
> parallel is far enuff,
> 
> ...


thats a good point dutch ive never thought about squats like that, next time if im going heavy i'l give it a try


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Lol my bad! I'm about 2 stone up.
> 
> Oh and millionG, i need music for cardio. But weights i don't. i need to focus, get in the zone if you will lol.


dont worry mate its an easy mistake  lol, thats good gains  that in the 19 months or was it less ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Oh and how can you workout in such silence? Would drive me nuts.


X2 haha

if anyone's bothered, after being inspired by this I started a training log just for the hell of it, pop in if you want to check it out :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/98837-leons-training-log.html#post1654843


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> @ryan, been training again since beginning of april, muscle memory is working wonders i think


i think it is indeed for you mate  good job  , you got a target weight you wana be by a certain time?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cant beat a bit of drum and bass for working out :cool2: pendulam and the prodigy! my god i just creamed :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You CANNOT beat Slipknot - Wait and Bleed when doing heavy deads


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

haha I made a playlist of all stuff I listened to when I was like 8, it's basically limp bizkit, linkin park, crazy town and OPM - awesome!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> haha I made a playlist of all stuff I listened to when I was like 8, it's basically limp bizkit, *linkin park*, crazy town and OPM - awesome!


there ace! in the end and what ive done, such tunes :thumbup1:

@bulkamania, think slipknots a tad too heavy for me :laugh: bob marleys yer boy when workin out :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

For us lot training back tomorrow....


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> bri, do you know why mike hasnt posted a workout in 5 day ?
> 
> has he not been training ?
> 
> because hes been online :s


because i was resting over the weekend and been really busy with my last pieces of work for uni so actually havent been able to train. . . will be training on thursday with bri at workhouse.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> there ace! in the end and what ive done, such tunes :thumbup1:
> 
> @bulkamania, think slipknots a tad too heavy for me :laugh: bob marleys yer boy when workin out :beer:


Yeah I only really like that one song tbh lol. In the End is awesome, got that on my current CD :laugh:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> For us lot training back tomorrow....


christ!! massive kid!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah that's Lorenzo Becker, absolute animal. He was a stick at 14, he packed on over 70 lbs in one year. He's now 17 and about 220 lbs!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> For us lot training back tomorrow....





Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I only really like that one song tbh lol. In the End is awesome, got that on my current CD :laugh:


lol that boys huge! no way is he 16  little inspration to get those reps in ay mate :laugh:!

yeah i get it goin on my sessions all the time :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lol that boys huge! no way is he 16  little inspration to get those reps in ay mate :laugh:!
> 
> yeah i get it goin on my sessions all the time :thumbup1: :rockon:


 Yep, his back is INSANE! The width he's got in his lats are something else! Anyway, need some rest for tomorrow's attempted PB's :laugh:

Night all :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

same here  lol night lads :thumbup1: good luck :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> good work on squats,
> 
> parallel is far enuff,
> 
> ...


Thanks alot dutch. Expect some extra reps next week. Will bear this in mind.



leonface said:


> X2 haha
> 
> if anyone's bothered, after being inspired by this I started a training log just for the hell of it, pop in if you want to check it out :thumb:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/98837-leons-training-log.html#post1654843


I shall subscribe leonface. 



Bulkamania said:


> You CANNOT beat Slipknot - Wait and Bleed when doing heavy deads


I like your style bulkamania, slipknot are fvcking awesome! :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Was meant to do cardio this morning, legs however weer absolutly fried lmao.

Have basketball training today which will be a good 2 hours of solid cardio anyway so all is good.

I'm training chest and tri's at workhouse gym tomorrow. Where jw007 trains.  Looking forward to it.

Oh and spike did i leave my training diary at yours? Had to write down squats on scrap paper yesterday lol.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Sounds good guys, keep it up. Sure you'll learn a low from training with jw!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Sounds good guys, keep it up. Sure you'll learn a low from training with jw!


Haha hopefully! How's your training going? Haven't seen you posting in your journal in a little while. :cursing: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lorenzo was actually on this site, posted a thread on his stats etc. got accused of being on the juice when he said he's natty and left. Shame!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Bri said:


> Haha hopefully! How's your training going? Haven't seen you posting in your journal in a little while. :cursing: :lol:


Exams mate, have been training but not properly just a little here and there have been very busy. All over on Friday tho then back into it.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Lorenzo was actually on this site, posted a thread on his stats etc. got accused of being on the juice when he said he's natty and left. Shame!


Yep, he was under the username "WRATH". It's still on here I think.

He's still doing awesome, can bench 200kg for 10 reps!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yep, he was under the username "WRATH". It's still on here I think.
> 
> He's still doing awesome, can bench 200kg for 10 reps!


fvck me thats alot! what age is he now ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> fvck me thats alot! what age is he now ?


He's only 17 now mate. I honestly think he could go all the way, one of the most genetically blessed individuals I've ever seen.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> He's only 17 now mate. I honestly think he could go all the way, one of the most genetically blessed individuals I've ever seen.


fvck me, is he natty ?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Apparantly so.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> fvck me, is he natty ?


Well he used to claim to be, but no one really believed him. Although some did. Personally I doubt he is. Plus I've spoken to his training partner's mate who said Lorenzo's definetely juicing. Suppose there's still no real evidence though.

Btw Lorenzo's training partner, Loic Dupuy, is also very impressive, and apparently he really is natural. Very strong boy who I've spoken to on a number of occasions on Facebook. Here's a vid of him....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Apparantly so.


That means nothing though, apparently Ronnie Coleman is natty. I read it in flex. :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Would be very suprised if this nutter is natty. Towards the end he looks huge!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> That means nothing though, apparently Ronnie Coleman is natty. I read it in flex. :whistling:












He's supposedly natty there...again, there is no proof so we're going on assumptions and what they tell us. If said people are lying they're only really fooling themselves.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> Would be very suprised if this nutter is natty. Towards the end he looks huge!


Hmm...he's progressed alot since he posted here. When he posted, it looked like he could possibly be natty and extremely gifted genetically (which he is) but now - WOW!

AAS or not, the short time it's taken him to build that physique is incredible.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Bri said:


> Would be very suprised if this nutter is natty. Towards the end he looks huge!


thats rediculas amount of change in 3 years, respect to him


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

that guy is an inspiration, AAS or not, he is awesome.

anyway, has any training gone on here today?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> that guy is an inspiration, AAS or not, he is awesome.
> 
> anyway, has any training gone on here today?


Exactly. Him and Loic Dupuy (see earlier vid) are my inspiration atm :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Would be very suprised if this nutter is natty. Towards the end he looks huge!


some change! especially considering what he started at!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> that guy is an inspiration, AAS or not, he is awesome.
> 
> anyway, has any training gone on here today?


true words mate,

i have  , and spike was ment to be doing some aswell but he has not appeard online


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

There's not a chance in hell that Lorenzo is natty..

But fair play to the guy, he looks fvcking good after 4 years of training.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> right earlier i had back day
> 
> ...


congrats on the PB mate!! i cant wait to do chest and tri's tomorrow!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> right earlier i had back day
> 
> ...


good workout mate  well done with the PB's  what took you so long ? lol

why not just go a bit heavier on the bis next time to make up for missing them today  ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> cheers mate, im looking forward to chest next aswell, looking to get a pb on bench which i havnt got in about a year lol, will be a great feeling if i do :thumbup1:
> 
> what you hoping to get ?


im hoping to get 90k. will be good man when i get it :thumb:

uploaded my 60k military press yet??

when u doing chest then??

up for hanging out tomorrow??


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thanks alot mate, nah i wont go heavier i will just work them out normally next week, i never do much for them though, only 3 sets of ez bar curls, the back movements really hit them anyway.
> 
> what is the most you got before, 87.5kg ?
> 
> ...


yeh 87.5 was what i got round yours. just go on msn and send it to me on there?? oh ok man haha we will hang soon man no worries. . .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thanks alot mate, nah i wont go heavier i will just work them out normally next week, i never do much for them though, only 3 sets of ez bar curls, the back movements really hit them anyway.


true mate, what size your bis at just now ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> ok man, well good luck with 90kg, im sure you get it, i want it for 7 reps to be a pb.
> 
> i cant go on msn now mate i gotta go to bed and grow but well sort it out soon. and yep deffo hang soon, sunday ? with bri ?
> 
> man im so close to being a gold member, soon i get a sig :rockon:


yeah i hope so, would be about time im in the 90 club. then soon will be 100 club  yeah man ok that sounds cool. im working though so will have to be after that. . . yes?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> just under 14'' mate:confused1:
> 
> small i know, especially for my height, but im working on it:thumbup1:
> 
> what about you ?


really?? i thought they were bigger than that mate!! either way strong though haha!!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

over 200 posts now woop woop haha


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> *just under 14'' mate* :confused1:
> 
> small i know, especially for my height, but im working on it:thumbup1:
> 
> what about you ?


SNAP!!

How are you lifting so much more than me? :confused1: :cursing:

What do you weigh in at pal? And how tall?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> because im not doind madcows or whatever it called haha:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> currently im just under 13 stone and 6'4'' which i hate to admit:cursing:
> 
> but like i said before, im working on it, and weight and strength is on the up steadily, what about you ?


About 12 stone, and 6 foot dead.

So really we should be about the same. Nuts.

I reckon I must have that thing that bloke had on 'Shallow Hal'.. So I'm actually really fat and have no muscle weight whatsoever.. I just think I'm lean in my head aha.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> lmao, fair play.
> 
> i want to be atleast 13.7 stone by the end of the yeat mate or ill be ****ed right off.


Mate I'll be f*cked off if I don't look like a young arnie by the end of this year :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> just under 14'' mate:confused1:
> 
> small i know, especially for my height, but im working on it:thumbup1:
> 
> what about you ?


you'l get them up :thumbup1: im at about 13.5", want to get to about 16 by this time next year :thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> lmao.
> 
> according to your program shouldnt you be benching about 140k by end of year ? :whistling:
> 
> also, when am i going to turn gold :confused1:


By January 2011 I should be hitting aprox:

Bench - 145kg

Deads - 155kg

Squat - 135kg

Milipress - 120kg

Bb row - 155kg

:whistling:

Yeah, doubt it somehow :lol:

Edit:

Oh and you should turn gold when the forum next resets.. which I would have thought would be at 00:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yay spikes gold  ! woop woop loll


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

bed time for me boys, catch yous all tomoro :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Million this time last year I started deadlifting and I still have my first session noted down - 5 reps at 80kg. Now my 1RM is 160kg. You should EASILY get your dead up to 155 by next january


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Million this time last year I started deadlifting and I still have my first session noted down - 5 reps at 80kg. Now my 1RM is 160kg. You should EASILY get your dead up to 155 by next january


Great to hear pal.. Nice work on your part :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

ha it's not to blow my own trumpet but just to push you a little bit


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> right earlier i had back day
> 
> ...


Great job mate, well done!

Were you close to 155? Or was it like my attempt at 180?

Well done on 120 though mate that's awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout spike  , unlucky on the 155, you'l get there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i think i have it in me but went for it before i was properly warmed up, but ive learnt from this and wont do it again:thumbup1:
> 
> cheers though mate


probs mate, live and learn ay  lol get it next time :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Worked out down workhouse tonight, awesome gym! Really like the atmosphere!

*Bench.*

50kg-12

70kg-10

80kg-6 One rep up on last week so am chuffed. Not a pb though, 7 will be. So will get that next week. 

*Flyes*

10kg-12

12.5kg-10

15kg-10

*Dips*

bodyweight-9

5kg-6

10kg-2

Never done dips before so was excited about these, they're hard! And they completely fried my tri's. Awesome, will be doing these often.

*L.T.E.*

20kg-12

25kg-8

30kg-5

Then finished up with some cable crosses and tricep pushdown, just chasing the pump tbh. Was a brilliant session! Can't wait to train there again on saturday. Got back and bi's. 

Trained with mike, we did some post workout cardio also, which just consisted of some boxing at workhouse. Was pretty intense, enjoyed it thoroughly.

Since i am able to train whenever i like now as opposed to training with my dad. My split will be changing as follows.

Legs

shoulders,traps

chest, tri's

back,bis

Not going to try and fit these into a week, will just do one day on one day off. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome workout mate  what are L.T.E's :$? lol fvck doing dips with weight straight away :lol: ur crazy man! glad you enjoyed your session


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dips are a great exercise pal. love em.

Usually do just bw because I can't be *rsed with holding onto a db with my feet.

20, 15, 10, 7 was my last go


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Dips are a great exercise pal. love em.
> 
> Usually do just bw because I can't be *rsed with holding onto a db with my feet.
> 
> 20, 15, 10, 7 was my last go


lol that's good dippin!

lol well thre's weight belts at workhouse so holding db's betwen feet is no problem!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> well done mate good work:thumb:


Thanks mate! Lookin forward to hearin how yo got on! Oh and how come yesterday you had 1,009 posts and now you don't?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

What are your stats atm Bri? Height/weight..


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Chest & Triceps
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


Unlucky mate! You finally have experienced a bad day lol. It sucks. Don't worry mate. We all hav 'em. And tbf you are working out at a very late time! you'll do great next week mate I'm sure.

And millionG, I'm 5'10 and 12st 4lbs atm. Why is that?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good workouts lads! just found out i'm working all week next week, long days as well, i'm talking 9am-midnight. this means that i'm gonna have to be super organised with food and i might miss out on training for a week  .....but, i'll be loaded by the end of it!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Worked out down workhouse tonight, awesome gym! Really like the atmosphere!
> 
> *Bench.*
> 
> ...


Nice benching and dipping mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Chest & Triceps
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


Not to worry mate, we all have bad days. Btw 5 reps with 90kg is good :beer:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:
 

> Unlucky mate! You finally have experienced a bad day lol. It sucks. Don't worry mate. We all hav 'em. And tbf you are working out at a very late time! you'll do great next week mate I'm sure.
> 
> And millionG, I'm 5'10 and 12st 4lbs atm. Why is that?


Just wondered pal. Trying to relate size to lift strength atm.

Trying to figure out why I'm such a wimp..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> cheers for comments guys, i just edited the post, i completely missed out a set of bench haha
> 
> 2 x 95kg


almost at the 100 mark mate  buzzing :bounce: ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> Chest & Triceps
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


2 of 95k is still good man!! we've all had a **** day recently now. im chuffed about 90k


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Just wondered pal. Trying to relate size to lift strength atm.
> 
> Trying to figure out why I'm such a wimp..


I suppose everyone's got different strength levels, and everyone will gain at different times etc. You may shoot up in strength in a few months whilst other people have stalled, and vice versa.

Are you training more for powerlifting rather than bodybuilding? It's just you seem very concerned about how much other people are lifting. Or are you just trying to build up some strength and then change to more of a split routine later on?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I suppose everyone's got different strength levels, and everyone will gain at different times etc. You may shoot up in strength in a few months whilst other people have stalled, and vice versa.
> 
> Are you training more for powerlifting rather than bodybuilding? It's just you seem very concerned about how much other people are lifting. Or are you just trying to build up some strength and then change to more of a split routine later on?


True stuff.

The last option, trying to get a decent base to build on and gain some substance to my frame.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

RIGHT boys and girls, as my exams and education are now OVER, this journal has my complete and undivided attention haha, back into the training on Monday!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> RIGHT boys and girls, as my exams and education are now OVER, this journal has my complete and undivided attention haha, back into the training on Monday!


That's what i like to hear rudbeboy! How did uni go? Was it all ok? :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Todays workout, was shoulders and traps. Was very excited about training shoulders seperately as have been doing them with chest. So am looking forward to giving them the attention that they deserve.

*Seated military.*

30kg-12

35kg-12

40kg-12

50kg-3 *PB*

50kg-5 *PB*

Was very happy with this! Was nice to get a proper representation of how strong my shoulders are. And I'm chuffed. I got 40 for 5 last week after doing chest. So that well and truly proves that chest draining my energy was the reason i was weak on shoulders.

I got 50 for 3, then went for the 4th, couldn't get it. Then Mike got under and did 4! I wasn't having that for a second, so then i got under and did 5. Was brilliant, shows how much of a big part psychology plays in strength. Cos i genuinly gave it as much as i could on the first set! The 4th wasn't even close!  6 next week boys.

*Front raises. *

10kg-12

10kg-12

10kg-12

*Db shrugs.*

10kg-15

15kg-12

20kg-12

30kg-10

After this we did a bit of, "I go you go" Supersetting upright rows with cleans. Which gave us a nice pump and a good sweat. Was a fun way to finish up, keep the weights light though.

:thumb: Throughly enjoyable session.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Todays workout, was shoulders and traps. Was very excited about training shoulders seperately as have been doing them with chest. So am looking forward to giving them the attention that they deserve.
> 
> *Seated military.*
> 
> ...


Good work mate!! I love sessions like that, they're really good fun, you realise that it's not just about looking good/getting stronger it's also the enjoyment of it all as well


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work on the PBs Bri. That's some weight you're shifting on your OHP. Nice one


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Nice work on the PBs Bri. That's some weight you're shifting on your OHP. Nice one


Thanks alot bud appreciate it. Wana have 60 in me for a single soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

All went well mate, glad its over now! Bring on the celebrations! Beach tomorrow its so hot at the moment!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Todays workout, was shoulders and traps. Was very excited about training shoulders seperately as have been doing them with chest. So am looking forward to giving them the attention that they deserve.
> 
> *Seated military.*
> 
> ...


Great pressing mate!! :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice workout mate, people are probably sick of me saying this but try doing FST-7 side raises for a few months after your pressing. Mine responded greatly after years of having them lag behind:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> Nice workout mate, people are probably sick of me saying this but try doing FST-7 side raises for a few months after your pressing. Mine responded greatly after years of having them lag behind:thumbup1:


Agree with you mate. They're fvcking knackering :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone care to explain what these are? :blush:

As i have no idea what FST-7 or whatever it is even means.

A little help! And since you two like 'em so much, i will be sure to try them next shoulder workout! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Anyone care to explain what these are? :blush:
> 
> As i have no idea what FST-7 or whatever it is even means.
> 
> A little help! And since you two like 'em so much, i will be sure to try them next shoulder workout! :thumbup1:


Basically you do your normal shoulder workout then at the end you do 7 sets of a certain exercise. Let's just say you done it with lat side raises, you do 7 sets of 8-12 reps with just 30-45 seconds rest between each set.

The pump is unreal :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

It's called Fascia Stretch Training have heard it is very effective!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

next shoulder workout sorted! Cheers Bulk and WRT.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> im gonna do this
> 
> cant wait :beer:


 Cool. I've done it on biceps a few times, could barely bend my arms afterwards :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Spike are you with the mrs. tonight? Or could you squeeze in some hanging time. As AFter this sunday I'm not gonna see you for fvckin ages. As I go on holiday next friday.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

well i leave on the friday, and come back the following sunday, in the evening. So we won't see eachother for 3 weeks!!! Unless we can squeeze it in on a weekday which unfortunately is unlikely


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> The pump is unreal :lol:


This is true, I alternate each week between FST-7 and 4 heavy sets of side raises. Usually after FST-7 I'm dead on the floor and my shoulders are in agony:lol: Have also used this method for squats PMSL.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> This is true, I alternate each week between FST-7 and 4 heavy sets of side raises. Usually after FST-7 I'm dead on the floor and my shoulders are in agony:lol: Have also used this method for squats PMSL.


I can't wait to do FST-7! If only i had known this morning before I worked out shoulders! lmao. Gotta wait ages now


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

nope, from this sunday to when i leave.1 week. 1 week there. 2 weeks. I come back late that sunday then have to wait that following week until the next sunday. 3 weeks my friend.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> This is true, I alternate each week between FST-7 and 4 heavy sets of side raises. Usually after FST-7 I'm dead on the floor and my shoulders are in agony:lol: *Have also used this method for squats PMSL*.


Ouch! :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> man were going to have some good sex after all that time apart:thumb:


Tell me about it!

And WRT, you're a maniac doing FST-7 for squats. That's suicidal lol.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> And WRT, you're a maniac doing FST-7 for squats. That's suicidal lol.


It wouldn't have been that hard if I wasn't so unfit:lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> It wouldn't have been that hard if I wasn't so unfit:lol: :lol:


Join the club mate.

Built for beauty, not for function


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, guys. The heart is the most important muscle. Get on the treadmill! haha.

Regardless of fitness though WRT, you musta been fvckin sore the next day!

You don't have a journal do you WRT? Or do you? If not make one, i would be interested to see what weights you move and how you train etc. 

Oh and what does WRT stand for anyway?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Haha, guys. The heart is the most important muscle. Get on the treadmill! haha.
> 
> Regardless of fitness though WRT, you musta been fvckin sore the next day!
> 
> ...


Was joking about the fitness although I aren't no marathon runner lolol.

I had one but was being stalked by Babyyoyo so deleted it:lol: :lol: (Joking incase you read this, bitch) Think I'll be having another soon as Con has put my name forward for a log of a supp and think Bigjim wants me to do it too, and they're the two that decide. WRT is my initials backwards.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> Was joking about the fitness although I aren't no marathon runner lolol.
> 
> I had one but was being stalked by Babyyoyo so deleted it:lol: :lol: (Joking incase you read this, bitch) Think I'll be having another soon as Con has put my name forward for a log of a supp and think Bigjim wants me to do it too, and they're the two that decide. WRT is my initials backwards.


Yeah I saw that in the ssuperman chronicals lol.

Nice one mate, best of luck with the sponsor and will look forward to the potential journal.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

have no fear i am hear  , spent yesterday and today with the misses so had a fair bit of catching up to do with what was going on! ha good working guys  that FST-7 sounds intense! might try it myself one time, one time in the future that is :lol: but seriously tho guys keep up the good work  <3


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT what do you do with your squats when you do the FST-7 ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so whens the next training session for yous lads :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I got back and bi's tomo!! Heavy deads boys, look forward to it!

Potentially will be filming my lifts too. But it depends on whether miketheballer's phone is working lol. He's filmed several lifts and then his phone froze and we lost the vids. So don't bank on themlolololol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> my next session is tomorow mate, legs, i am very sunburnt across shoulders though so not looking forward to it :confused1:
> 
> what about you ?





Bri said:


> I got back and bi's tomo!! Heavy deads boys, look forward to it!
> 
> Potentially will be filming my lifts too. But it depends on whether miketheballer's phone is working lol. He's filmed several lifts and then his phone froze and we lost the vids. So don't bank on themlolololol.


ouch spike bad times  mite wana get some sun cream :innocent: lol

gutter bri, hope you get the vids going 

yeah im training, had my legs today as i didnt do it yesterday or friday lmao and got chest tris and shoulders tomoro  think im gona work tris first and attempt weighted dips :rockon:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got biceps tomorrow aswell Bri, but with chest


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I've got biceps tomorrow aswell Bri, but with chest


i always find it odd when people do bi's with chest :whistling: :confused1: lol but each to there own :beer: :bounce:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i always find it odd when people do bi's with chest :whistling: :confused1: lol but each to there own :beer: :bounce:


Lol well I used to train bi's with back, but I find it best to train them with chest now and tri's with back because you can put more effort into them. My bi's were already ****ed after a back session so I found I couldn't do much on them, but if I train them with chest they don't really get hit at all so I can hammer my chest AND my bi's


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol well I used to train bi's with back, but I find it best to train them with chest now and tri's with back because you can put more effort into them. My bi's were already ****ed after a back session so I found I couldn't do much on them, but if I train them with chest they don't really get hit at all so I can hammer my chest AND my bi's


ahh i get it now  lol good plan  might adapt this later on if i cant handle it after my back sesh :innocent: lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Some pics taken earlier on.

Honest critique lads.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Few more guys.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Side chest shot looks good mate, so do calves.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Both looking good in the new pictures guys.

Bri looking much leaner.

Still don't understand how you're both lifting SO much more than me though lol :confused1:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

12% maybe spike? Probably less. Looking good buddy, tried to rep you both but have to spread the love :laugh:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bf is low spike.

I've been told I'm about 10%, so I'd go with rdfp and say 12.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot RP, and you million.

I agree with Spike, and after watchin your vid of your b.o.r. mate. You could've easily got that triple with like 90-95 I reckon. Just gotta put more plates on tbh! haha.

Well your program seems to be working well, albeit not my thing. But if you keep it up the way you are, you'll be moving big weight soon!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Thanks alot RP, and you million.
> 
> I agree with Spike, and after watchin your vid of your b.o.r. mate. You could've easily got that triple with like 90-95 I reckon. Just gotta put more plates on tbh! haha.
> 
> Well your program seems to be working well, albeit not my thing. But if you keep it up the way you are, you'll be moving big weight soon!


Yeah your right, squat and deadlift are the same story I think.. But bench is a different beast entirely, going for 72.5 x 5 tomorrow (second attempt) and I think I'll (JUST) make it.

Chest is **** aha (or might be my long, lanky arms to blame).


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Yeah your right, squat and deadlift are the same story I think.. But bench is a different beast entirely, going for 72.5 x 5 tomorrow (second attempt) and I think I'll (JUST) make it.
> 
> Chest is **** aha (or might be my long, lanky arms to blame).


Keep pushin on through mate, and get angry with those weights! Show 'em who's boss buddy.

I'll be uploading deadlift videos tomorrow. I'll show you some high intensity fvcking grinding out reps while roaring sh1t! I'll show that bar who's boss mate no problem.  (If mike's phone doesn't just "delete" my vids lmao.)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good work Bri. MUch much leaner. Spike spread your lats more but good work mate like the tat 

FWIW I got my bodyfat measured via callipers the other day and they said 7.7% which I know is bullsh it. Nearer 10-12% easily.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Both looking good lads! I'm impressed 

Can't wait to drop some body fat now!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You both look awesome guys  both got real good back shape :thumbup1: keep at it guys your doing great :cool2:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the support God. 

Had back and biceps today. Was a great workout. Got several sets on film, but the main heavy set of deads which i pb'd on, we didn't get! Mike's phone is so sh1t. 

*Deadlift*

90kg-10

120kg-10 *PB*

140kg-7 *PB*

100kg-12 *PB*

*Pull ups*

7

7

6

4

1

*Bent over rows*

40kg-12

50kg-10

60kg-8 *PB*

70kg-10 *PB*

80kg-5 *PB*

Not sure about form on these, will upload the vids soon for critique.

*EZ bar curls*

20kg-12

30kg-10

35kg-8

Overall a good workout, particuarly happy with deads, so gutted about not gettin 140 on film though. It would've been very entertaining, the last rep was soooooo slow. And i roared like a champ lol.

Legs wednesday :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Thanks for the support God.
> 
> Had back and biceps today. Was a great workout. Got several sets on film, but the main heavy set of deads which i pb'd on, we didn't get! Mike's phone is so sh1t.
> 
> ...


Fantastic mate, you should be really proud of that! 

Great deadlifting and rowing, you're gonna overtake me before long :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks for the support God.
> 
> Had back and biceps today. Was a great workout. Got several sets on film, but the main heavy set of deads which i pb'd on, we didn't get! Mike's phone is so sh1t.
> 
> ...


good workout mate  fvck me your neerly deading double my body weight :lol: pr1ck! i'l be there soon :rockon:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! ahah doubt I'll be overtaking you bulk lmao. Would be nice though! Hey Ryan, you know i can deadlift over double my own bodyweigh for a single :whistling: :tounge:

And Spike, looking great in the leg shot! Your outer sweep has definitely improved. I said that to you yesterday didn't I! haha. Good job mate you should be chuffed. Front spread looks impressive too.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Not happy about your rows.

The only thing I had on you, and now today you've done exactly the same as me..

lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it's safew to say your form is better than mine though Million! I'll upload the vids over the coming days then you can gloat again lol. :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> just noticed you got 60kg for 8 then 70kg for 10 pmsl
> 
> and if your not sure about your form maybe it went abit and then why reps went higher then lighter weigh, what you think ?


That's what i thought mate.

Saying that, i did 60 for 8, then mike did it for 15 lol. With perfect form. Which angered me lmao.

And he also did 80 for 10 and 70 for....20!

He is one hell of a rower!

Expect vids soon guys, SUSPENSE! lmao.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good stuff on the deadlifts mate, on the pics though you've defo got a good base that will fill out soon enough in time with good training and diet, quite wide shoulders which is what you want, lats are a decent width and chest is forming pretty well, keep at it.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Spike, I'm sitting here infuriated at your leg pic. I just compared it to mine in word, and your outer sweep is MUCH better than mine now. God damn!

Can't wait to squat friday, they're gonna BLOW! *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot SK 

Appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

unlucky with the sunburn spke  lol next time mate next time  , damn bri whats that then ? lol good sesh spike keep it up  lookin good in the pics :cool2:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

165kg for a single buddy. I weigh like 75kg now, so 15kg over double my bodyweight


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> nice
> 
> i never thought my baby legs would ever even compete with yours ha, maybe it just a good picture.


MY legs are gonna blow up mate, i ain't havin you takin them away from me! :cursing:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i wasnt trying to take it away from you lmao, and in real life your legs dwarf mine and you know that, dont worry about it haha:whistling:


I know you wasn't trying to take it away from me lol. MAybe your legs just look amazing pumped? Mine never seem to look that much different when pumped tbh. Weird.

24 inchers, want em 25.5 by end of year I've decided just now.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good pics boys! reps. good lifting for the bb row!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> I know you wasn't trying to take it away from me lol. MAybe your legs just look amazing pumped? Mine never seem to look that much different when pumped tbh. Weird.
> 
> 24 inchers, want em 25.5 by end of year I've decided just now.


24!? Nice one mate, same as mine


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> 24!? Nice one mate, same as mine


Wow that's suprising! Weird. I have much better legs than i do arms tbf. And you have brilliant arms lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Wow that's suprising! Weird. I have much better legs than i do arms tbf. And you have brilliant arms lol.


Yeah my legs don't seem to grow very fast, which is rather annoying. I've never really had lean legs either, they're carrying a fair bit of fat now :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

god damn my legs better grow  got some cathing up to do ! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so whats you guys's goals for the end of the year  ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> That's what i thought mate.
> 
> Saying that, i did 60 for 8, then mike did it for 15 lol. With perfect form. Which angered me lmao.
> 
> ...


haha thanks bri. i still feeel like sh1t though man. hopefully ill be better tomorrow. bed time for me now i think


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan my targets for the end of the year, 190kg dead. 125kg squat. 105kg bench. 62.5 military press. Oh and some money in the bank lmao.

Here's a vid of me deadlifting 120kg yesterday for 10.






I am truly astounded after watching this video as to quite how much i round my back, and the fact i still do the double knee bend at unnecessary times! Also, I don't have my legs as bent as i think i should, Like my ar$e is too high. I think maybe if i were to adjust that the lift would be easier? As it is kinda in between SLDL and normal deads atm!

Next time I deadlift I will be concentrating ALOT on my form. As it clearly needs work! Please critique the video. I'll upload one of me curling in a minute.

Oh and few of you criticized my pictures. If a couple of you could outline some strengths/ weaknesses of my physique that would be appreciated. Bottom of page 28 and top of page 29 for pics.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

you're right about your form, make sure it's more one movement of your legs and back rather than legs then back, although I know that when I go heavy after a long session my form ain't prefect either... good work though buddy! and funnily enough I was listening to that song in the gym tonight as well!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> you're right about your form, make sure it's more one movement of your legs and back rather than legs then back, although I know that when I go heavy after a long session my form ain't prefect either... good work though buddy! and funnily enough I was listening to that song in the gym tonight as well!


Haha it's a tune.  Will bear in mind what you said about it being one movement. Makes sense! Definitely want to keep form good on these as the last thing i want is a back injury or something.



spike1 said:


> great vid mate, well done, was that a pb ?
> 
> o and on your targets im sure you can get more then 62.5k by end of year mate, dont underestimate yourself. you can nearly get 60k now man.


Yes Spike that was a pb. However I think I've had that in me for months, just not tried to get that many reps out of it before. Tbh mate i reckon i could get about 15.  Nevertheless, it was a pb.

And i hear you on the shoulder press. Well there;s only one way to find out


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Haha it's a tune.  Will bear in mind what you said about it being one movement. Makes sense! Definitely want to keep form good on these as the last thing i want is a back injury or something.


the way i try to think about it when going heavy is driving my feet through the floor and and taking the bar up at the same time, bit weird maybe but it works for me, it's the same with squats as well, focus on driving feet down and keep head up and back straight


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> im about to train shoulders bri so be sure to check in before bed lol
> 
> im going to max out i think, im feeling good, maybe 67.5kg good :whistling:


Mate thay would be fvckin good. Go and smash it, you are gentically gifted in the shoulder department as is evident by your own military pressing. But more so you brother who is a fvckin doulbe of you. Who seated military presses 100kg for 2. :whistling:

Smash it mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> the way i try to think about it when going heavy is driving my feet through the floor and and taking the bar up at the same time, bit weird maybe but it works for me, it's the same with squats as well, focus on driving feet down and keep head up and back straight


I'm the same with squats, have never transcended that way of thinking inot my deadlifts though. Sound bit of advice there i will be sure to do that. Cheers mate. 

And here's a vid of sweaty me curlin.






Man I'm so gutted about how small i feel and look atm! (see vid) Gonna make a thread ina bit about carbin up and looking fuller. As am going on holiday friday and don't wana look like a pussy on the beach lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that was good lifting on the deads mate  just about to watch the next one  , as leon said do it as one movement, i was doing this last week with my deads and one of the guys in there was kind enough to help me out with my form, when you bend down try and stand like your sitting on the sh1tter if you get me ? then lift through your legs as leon said and you will be sorted :thumb: once the guy in my gym pointed that out to me my 80Kg i was doing was so much easier!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good curling mate, arms are looking good  , how much was that ? nice spandex looking shorts :innocent: lol they the running kind of shorts ? or do they just look like that ? lol and next time take the vid the way so i dont need to bend my head :whistling: lol good curling tho :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> that was good lifting on the deads mate  just about to watch the next one  , as leon said do it as one movement, i was doing this last week with my deads and one of the guys in there was kind enough to help me out with my form, when you bend down try and stand like your sitting on the sh1tter if you get me ? then lift through your legs as leon said and you will be sorted :thumb: once the guy in my gym pointed that out to me my 80Kg i was doing was so much easier!


Man that's good to hear. By what you're saying, I also thought this myself. Con said it too actually lol. But if i sort my form i will be lifting more. Gotta sort it out asap!

Cheers mate.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> I'm the same with squats, have never transcended that way of thinking inot my deadlifts though. Sound bit of advice there i will be sure to do that. Cheers mate.
> 
> And here's a vid of sweaty me curlin.
> 
> ...


mate don't be too hard on yourself! you aren't as small as you think you are, i frequently think to myself that I look tiny and ****, when mates always go on about how big i am (obviously I'm not big, but in comparison to my skinny mates I am haha)

good curling, make sure you let your arms straighten out fully if you get me, so you get the full ROM, drop the weight if needs be, form>weight for curls i find...what weight was it you were using dude?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no problem mate  us young'ins need to stick together and one day overpower the oldies  :whistling: lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys!

And yes Ryan they're cycling shorts, very ****-erotic i know. But so nice to train in. Especially for squats and deads. Don't really matter on other stuff tbh.

I have to wear them when i run as well as my chunky legs rub together really badly at the top and i get sore lol.

I often wear them under trousers and shorts too, stop my chunky a$$ legs rubbing lmao. You know i can't have a pair of jeans longer than a couple months before they have a hole in the crouch due to my leg rub lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey i cant diss you mate i'l be getting the hole get up soon for the half marathon im doing  lol so tempted to run it dressed as a 118 guy :laugh: are yours like nike or anything ? or just ones from say asda or aldis etc ?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Curling looks good, a little bit of swinging.. I personally prefer to do it almost completely still, but your style was good enough for Arnie.. So who am I to slate it 

One other thing.. are you wearing lycra shorts? :lol: Careful you don't poke someone's eye out


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Cheers for the comments guys!
> 
> And yes Ryan they're cycling shorts, very ****-erotic i know. But so nice to train in. Especially for squats and deads. Don't really matter on other stuff tbh.
> 
> ...


haven't found this before, but i do wear decent 'supportive' underwear when I train/run. I have however had to buy several pairs of jeans in a waist size 36 instead of 34 to accommodate for the thighs lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> haven't found this before, but i do wear decent 'supportive' underwear when I train/run. I have however had to buy several pairs of jeans in a waist size 36 instead of 34 to accommodate for the thighs lol


lmao good job!

How big your quads measure up at?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fantastic mate!! Really impressed with your military press!

Btw is that easier than standing military press? It's just I can't really do seated at home.

Should be proud of yourself mate. Damn your military press aint far behind mine now!!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice workout Spike, congrats on the pb, hefty weight.

Shoulders looking sick with pump, keep it up


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri get your ass lower when you deadlift! I'll try and get some videos of me deadlifting on thursday 

Back is impressive. Work on 'flaring your lats, imagine them 'pushing' your arms upwards. Tbh if you add 10kg of lbm you will look better in every area. I know it's the same with me! .


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout spike! damn thats good mil pressing! i struggle to bench it n your puting it over your head :lol: strong fecker  lol pic looks good mate, shoulders look good and your chest does to :thumbup1: cheeky lat spread i see sneeking in behind  lol!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thanks alot ryan, im chuffed, i will stick to bar a few sessions now and then go back to dumbels, like i said on an earlier post, milli press deff my best lift.
> 
> thanks for comments on pic too, and yeah that is a cheeky cheeky little spread you see there lmao.


you should be mate thats good lifting  no probs on the pic comment  , your chest is defo filling out tho buddy good work :beer: KIU!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thank you for words also milli
> 
> i think shoulders are milli press is easily my best lift and one that bri wont be catching me on anytime soon:whistling:
> 
> healthy competition, i love it.


but mike will be :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohhh! a battle emerging  ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

God said:


> I have to wear 36" jeans to accommodate my waist
> 
> Oh and by the way nice progress Bri, good deadlifts.


Lmao, thanks mate am getting there.



spike1 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Seated Military Press
> 
> ...


Fvckin brilliant mate. Well done! You strong bastard. You're definitely right. It's a good lift for you.

Cool that you liked FST-7. Pump looks sick! Your V taper in that pic is awesome. Obviously your shoulders being pumped, creates the illusion of a widened V taper as you appear wider at the top. So that's good mate. Nice one!

Can't wait to train shoulders now! :laugh: I won't be pushin that obv. But I'm gonna pb all over it mate you wait.



spike1 said:


> thanks for kind words mate, erm imo it is harder then standing, for some reason i can always press more when standing, not done it standing in a long long time though.
> 
> also when weight gets abit hard standing it so hard not to naturaly involve legs in the movement, again just my opinion lol


It's 100% easier standing IMO also.



spike1 said:


> thank you for words also milli
> 
> i think shoulders are milli press is easily my best lift and one that bri wont be catching me on anytime soon:whistling:
> 
> healthy competition, i love it.


So do I! Deadlifts, are my best lift. Can't see you catching me up on them anytime soon. Squats for that matter also! :whistling:

But then again i ain't catchin you on shoulders or bench.

Guess we're even. :laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> thanks for the feedback on sesh and pic mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> :whistling:


Yeah Mike! lmao.

Well Spike i guess we could let him have lateral raises?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> on a serious note, i dont think either of us are going to out row him anytime soon.


Oh yeah wtf? I forgot about rows. Credit where credits due he's a damn good rower. :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> when did you say your next shoulder sesh was mate ? are you maxing out ? and are you gonna try fst-7 ?
> 
> i will rep out 60kg next time rather then max out, i think i got 8 in me  looking forward to it already haha


Erm well it is supposed to be on sunday, but am leavin for hols on friday. So most likely won't fit it in this week. Unless i train 3 days in a row? But i don't know if i wna do that tbh. So most likely not till i get back from holiday. But it will be my 1st session when i get back.  And yes of course I'm doing FST-7!

Yeah i think 8 is a good shout mate.  would be awesome too!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> nearly 35 pages already, crazy, will be a bigger journal then millions soon aswell :whistling:


You've more than one person in yours, so it doesn't count :tongue:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> yours has been going double the time if not longer
> 
> love you:bounce:


Could say the same about your post count :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> ur dead is fine
> 
> con does a stiff legged practicaly, jw lifts like u
> 
> ...


Nice one dutch thanks alot! I just presumed you weren't to round your back. But obviously not, appreciate the input mate!

What do you mean my body frame is not suited? Is that cos I'm carrying too little mass? Can you elaborate on that please.

Well I'm lifting at the sam gym as JW now. So my form fits in with the big boys lol.

Really appreciate that mate cheers, thanks for droppin in!

I'll drop the belt too.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> are u doing fs7 for body building
> 
> or is ur goal strength?


I was intending on trying this also, tbh my goals are to gain strength mostly. Mass should come with the strength right?

What are your views on FS-7 then Dutch?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Glad you liked FST-7 Spike, nice workout:thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

This all rings true Dutch, all makes sense.

So how would you structure a typical workout then? Since spike did it today. for strength. How would you train shoulders?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats some interesting stuff dutch, i always though wether training for strength or body building muscles would grow steadily either way! guess i was wrong lol tah for sharing your knowledge


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

You like your westside don't you Dutch


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

On a serious note, gotta agree with Dutch, even with my very limited experience..

I'm progressing more now than I ever have, as I'm now on a proper strength programme.

And x2 about the iso's.. Don't want to see you curling ever again Bri


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Dutch you are brilliant mate. Thankyou VERY much. I've got squats today. will do it as normal as have got to go gym in like half hour lol, so no time to read up on it.

But will do a ton of research in coming days and change my training accordingly. 

Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I don't really agree with westside for beginners, I think its best for suited powerlifters in my opinion, who have been in the game a while

Having said that - westside for skinny bastards is an absolute cracker of a program - its a modified westside, and suited for skinny bastards, as the title suggests - will put mass on you and having lifting big numbers in no time.

Also dutch is spot on, compounds and heavy weights are the way to go. I cringe when I see beginners isolate muscles, what on earth is the point. Get the mass and the strength, worry about bringing your tricep head out a few years down the line!!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

spike from your sig, your squat is very low in relation to your other lifts - id suggest hitting squats twice a week and adding weight every week, you shouldn't stall for a while, atleast till 120ish if all is well. shouldn't take you long for your legs to catch up if you're squat programming is right


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

spike1 said:


> cheers for your input mate, yeah with squats, what it is...
> 
> i trained last year and didnt know much really and didnt train legs, hence why everything else is stronger and out of proportion. they are catching up very quickly atm, i started on 40kg 2 months ago so they are catching up nicely at the moment.
> 
> just wish i didnt neglect them before:ban:


I think 90% of people are guilty of that mate

Squatting is the shiz niz when you're shifting some nice weights


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

It's good that you guys are taking on board all the info that some of the experienced guys are giving. Hope you both continue to grow and your lifts increase. Could not agree more on the compound lifts - see loads of young guys at my gym the don't squat, deadlift but do arms 2-3 times a week.

All the best guys


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Crouch magic, I will research into the westside for skinny bastards lol. Ands westside training in general as really wnna get on this now! Thanks alot for your input crouchmagic.

Dagman thanks alot for popping in! We're trying our best. 

Both of you feel free to sub to the journal. We need all the input we can get!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Todays workout.

*Squats*

40kg-12

50kg-10

75kg-8 ( felt super heavy! WTF?)

100kg-0 (got two good reps last week!)

90kg-0

90kg-0 (got 6 reps on this last week and my PB on this is 8!)

*Leg press.*

75kg-12

90kg-12

100kg-10

120kg-1

*Legs extensions.*

15kg-12

30kg-12

45kg-10

*Hammy curls*

15kg-12

30kg-6

More or less gave up at this point, was in such a ****e mood after the squats i couldn't be ****d tbh. Don't really know what went wrong today. :ban:

Oh and btw on leg oress, as many of you know, generally people push silly weights on leg press. Like well over 200kg. But our one is really hard! Mike can leg press 250kg for 5 at his uni gym. And got 120 for 1 at workhouse. Depends on the machine i guess. Just thought i would clear that up lol. :thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bri said:


> Todays workout.
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Bad days always come up mate, don't sweat it, just keep persevering :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I know all about bad days Phez. Lol. Thanks for kind words and for poppin in at all.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Todays workout.
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


still pushing good weights so stiffin that upper lip and go balls to the walls next time :thumb: what leg press is it ? 45 degree angle or flat one ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

What s your weigt and height at again


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Bri said:


> I know all about bad days Phez. Lol. Thanks for kind words and for poppin in at all.


know what you mean it seems that every bench day has been off for the past 3 weeks (fingers crossed for tommorrow)

Keep on lifting :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Unlucky mate, like you said, that makes 2 of us today lol.

What you got next mate? I've got back and tri's, gonna fvcking nail them!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I got chest and tri's tomorrow mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> I got chest and tri's tomorrow mate.


nice one  what days do you work out bri ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

How are you unracking the bar for squatting? This can make all the difference with me


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> I don't really agree with westside for beginners, I think its best for suited powerlifters in my opinion, who have been in the game a while
> 
> Having said that - westside for skinny bastards is an absolute cracker of a program - its a modified westside, and suited for skinny bastards, as the title suggests - will put mass on you and having lifting big numbers in no time.
> 
> Also dutch is spot on, compounds and heavy weights are the way to go. I cringe when I see beginners isolate muscles, what on earth is the point. Get the mass and the strength, worry about bringing your tricep head out a few years down the line!!


I have done some research on westside for skinny bastards and am consdiering giving it a go, have you tried any of the westside stuff yourself? How do you rate it?

Also, you said not to do isolation exercises, the article i found on west side for skinny bastards included bicep curls and tricep pushdowns? However maybe this was just a incorrect article? Or would you just personally scrap that part of the program?



Callofthewild said:


> What s your weigt and height at again


I'm 5' 10" 12 stone. :thumb:



Ryan16 said:


> nice one  what days do you work out bri ?


Every other day atm buddy. But that's all gonna change very shortly whn i start west side training.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> I have done some research on westside for skinny bastards and am consdiering giving it a go, have you tried any of the westside stuff yourself? How do you rate it?
> 
> Also, you said not to do isolation exercises, the article i found on west side for skinny bastards included bicep curls and tricep pushdowns? However maybe this was just a incorrect article? Or would you just personally scrap that part of the program?
> 
> ...


Im guessing westside is less volume.. more intesity..

I.e: Less days, tougher workouts.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I did Westside for Skinny B*stards from Sept-December last year. It's very good if you're doing a sport that means you can't hit it hard as much as you would normally. The only modification was that I added an extra leg day as my legs really needed work then


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> I did Westside for Skinny B*stards from Sept-December last year. It's very good if you're doing a sport that means you can't hit it hard as much as you would normally. The only modification was that I added an extra leg day as my legs really needed work then


Yeah i really got the impression from the article that it was designed for someone who hits another sport hard. i.e you with your swimming. Hence only one leg day.

However I am not one of these people at all. So would i be better off going for a normal westside barbell program?

Dutch if you're around input please. :laugh:

I had a brief look on the website and there's alot to read on there I didn't even know where to start! That's the thing with this sport, it's really not a one size fits all kind of thing at all.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

http://westside-barbell.com/westside-articles/articles2008/Teen_Lifting_feb_article_2008.pdf

Very interesting. Personally for me just hammering away at the compound lifts, making sure I do not miss any body part (what is it with the hate on curls, honestly?) and eating enough will make me progress. I need somewhat respectable numbers before I even start thinking about westside lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one bambi, that made for a good little read.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Westside for skinny bastards is great, but yeh it is more suited for athletes as it fits nicely around the other training

It does have a few isolations yeh, but it is based on max effort lifting and repetition lifting which will give you size  the isolations are there because they help with the compounds - westside has a lot of accessory work - hitting the weaker muscles in the compounds - in a proper westside routine, you will hardly ever do a proper bench / squat / deadlift - its all splitting the lifts up and working them bit by bit, and speed days

I really wouldn't recommend a normal westside at the moment - yes they are cracking programs, but I think something else would see you better gains - google search "madcow 5x5" - a link on a site called "wackyhq" will come up

seriously, have a good read through that, and read everything it links you there too - the training primer is a good read on there

that program is amazing, and id say you're perfectly suited to it - you'll make brilliant gains on the compounds, and still have say 1-2 sets of arms / abs fitted in.

I really think you'd excel on that program.

If you have a read of it and want to do it, ill show you how to slightly modify it to suit it slightly more towards hypertrophy than strength by increasing the poundages rather than ramping up the weight with such big increases each set.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> Westside for skinny bastards is great, but yeh it is more suited for athletes as it fits nicely around the other training
> 
> Yeah due to this i will give that particular program a miss.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm definintely going to have a read of it. Million is doing really well on it so i don't see why it wouldn't work for me! Thanks alot for your input mate. I will do some research and sutff, and get back to you later this evening. And i should be fine to strart madcows once I'm back from holiday. I leave tomorrow, and am gone for 9 days.

I really appreciate your help cos you've put alot of effort into your posts and we are genuninly very thankful.  Keep an eye on the journal and I'll talk to you later.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Yeah I'm definintely going to have a read of it.* Million is doing really well on it so i don't see why it wouldn't work for me!* Thanks alot for your input mate. I will do some research and sutff, and get back to you later this evening. And i should be fine to strart madcows once I'm back from holiday. I leave tomorrow, and am gone for 9 days.
> 
> I really appreciate your help cos you've put alot of effort into your posts and we are genuninly very thankful.  Keep an eye on the journal and I'll talk to you later.


Because I'm amazing :thumbup1: :lol:

It's a great programme, you just have to restrain yourself sometimes, and make sure you stick to the set poundages.

Like Andrew said, make sure you read it all, the training primers are very useful.. I spent about an hour reading everything on that page, and everything it linked me to for recommended reading.

I've put on about 6lb, completely lean, since I started a couple of months ago.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i had a brief read of half the page on my iphone today when i was in college and it seems good, didnt really understand it at first but now i kindov get it, only thing is tho if i did it id get bored pretty easy :lol: squating everyday and only getting another 2 exercises! i love doing my split as i get to do alot of exercises, including BENCH! lol sounds a good programme but would mibi considering trying it in the future  gona read the rest of the article later :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/weight-training-weight-lifting/westside-barbell-basic-template-469668.html

After little deliberation and a quick chat with dutch via PM, have decided i definitely wana go with westside. This is the article I'm going to be following.  Thanks alot for your help though crouchmagic it is appreciated.

Spike be sure to take a look as I'm sure you'll want to join me! I go on holioday tomorrow, and get back next sunday. I will start the program that monday. :thumb:

By the way, when i get back from holiday i want 6000+ rep. Get to work boys!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on PBs spike.

I just bought some chalk today, liquid. But I've had it ordered to Cyprus with some protein, because I didn't want to pay delivery twice 

I need it for my rows, grip was failing on Monday at 80kg for 5.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri you are a short a$$


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Todays workout.

*Chest and Tri's. *

Was my last workout before i go on holiday. So thought would make it fun and try some new stuff, also as soon as I'm back from hols will be startin westside so thought i'd have some fun today. Was last time seein mike as well.

*Bench.*

40kg-12

50kg-12

70kg-10

80kg-0

80kg-1

80kg-3

40kg-30

After the first few sets we ended up not taking it too seriously, i knew it was gonna be a bit of fun today anyway, hence the failing 80, then, gettin 1. Then thought i best get some good reps! lmao.

After this we did "i go you go" on tricep pushdowns and cable crosses. After each set we did, before we swapped we upped the weight. And aimed for 20 before swapping. The pump was amazing! After the heaviest weight. We went back down to the light set of pushdowns, mike did 101 reps. I did 102. 

The pump was mental! Got some pics will upload tomorrow.

I know this is a cvntish workout lol, but obviously has never happened before! And won't happen again. Don't judge me lol. Was a laugh though.

Can't wait to start westside when i get back, training will be as serious as usual from then on. Today was just a bit of fun with mike. Was nice to have a laugh with him as won't seen him for ages.

Speakin of which, spike can i ring your house please? Wana have a quick as can't speak to you tomo as am busy all day, then can't talk to you in france.

Hugs and kisses to everybody while I'm gone! xoxoxox lmao.

6000+ rep remember guys or I'm gonna be really hurt. Get reppin!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Until you get straps/chalk you can do hook grip that's what I did with shrugs until my straps came....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Bri you are a short a$$


I deadlift 165 at 17 years old. What you deadlift?

We ain't mates.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> thanks million mate,
> 
> o i thought you was back from cyprus now ?


Yeah lol I have been for ages, but I fly back out in 2 weeks, so I got some stuff sent out here so it's there when I arrive :thumbup1:

Also ordered a bar pad roll thing, because my gym in Cyprus doesn't have one, and I'm a pvssy with no traps to balance a bar on


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good work spike mate  good lifting! you getting that liquid **** im getting ? im ordering mines tomoro along with my protein  ! finally :lol: when you getting it ? enjoy your holiday bri  where is it your off to again ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Callofthewild
> 
> ...


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Z3BQUj4QWjg/S1DqTYkx0AI/AAAAAAAAAHI/Ig2_UCSWjN4/s320/Lol+Catz+oh+no+she+di-int.jpg


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> I deadlift 165 at 17 years old. What you deadlift?
> 
> We ain't mates.


Put the handbag away

I deadlift 160kg - wanna kno my c0ck size too

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Have fun on your hols Bri!!!

I'll be the one with more reps than you when you get back 

And a smug grin on my face if I can get 170 DL :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good work spike mate  good lifting! you getting that liquid **** im getting ? im ordering mines tomoro along with my protein  ! finally :lol: when you getting it ? enjoy your holiday bri  where is it your off to again ?


The chalk is excellent mate! Erm I'm going to dordoigne. It's in the south of france. Camping with the mrs. and her family! Am excited about it. However weather looks like it's gunna be sh1te which is gutting, should still be fun though. 



Bambi said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Z3BQUj4QWjg/S1DqTYkx0AI/AAAAAAAAAHI/Ig2_UCSWjN4/s320/Lol+Catz+oh+no+she+di-int.jpg


lmao. :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

spike1 said:


> where did this come from lmao


I try and hav a joke cause I asked his height the other day - and you all start flappin the hand bags must be that time of month eh..

:confused1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck it if it was a ****ish workout bri least you had fun on your last day  lol thats what i'l be doing the last workout before my holiday if im with a mate! lol enjoy your trip  pump many a french wh0res on your travels and drink lots of cheap @ss wine :thumb: pmsl where in france u goin ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah thats the one im getting spike  bri says its good so i'l take his word  lol gona order a bag of protein tomoro and some nesquick :thumbup1: ha! damn i need to post quicker lmao every question i ask you bri youve ansered it 3 posts before :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Back and Biceps
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Well done mate. good job on the deads! When you get some chalk those lifts gonna fly up! You gonna join me on westside?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

spike1 said:


> im using one underhand one overhand, is this what you mean mate ?


No hook grip is double overhand hands wrapped over the thumbs (so hands pressing thumb into the bar. Olympic lifters use it a lot unless I'm mistaken. It hurts the thumbs quite a bit though.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> fvck it if it was a ****ish workout bri least you had fun on your last day  lol thats what i'l be doing the last workout before my holiday if im with a mate! lol enjoy your trip  * pump many a french wh0res on your travels* and drink lots of cheap @ss wine :thumb: pmsl where in france u goin ?


Pmsl, he's going on holiday with his gf you muppet :lol:

And Dutch..

Yeah, I was pretty stumped at the figures you were giving me.

I shall just become a deadlift and bb row king, fvck bench, never gonna be good at that :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

spike1 said:


> your the one crying mate, i was only asking.
> 
> dont be so sensitive:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I aint cryin spike - now I know Brian is sensitive over his height


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol guys.

Callofthewild was just messing, give the guy a break  :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Pmsl, he's going on holiday with his gf you muppet :lol:
> 
> And Dutch..
> 
> ...


yeah i realise that now :lol: didnt see the post about going with his GF ha! just drink as much cheap wine as you can then :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

who is this...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> I aint cryin spike - now I know Brian is sensitive over his height


I'm not sensitive about my height you fvckin nutter. I was havin a laugh, spike right you are sensitive!

Do you honestly think, that i would seriously end a bitchy comment with

"We ain't mates."

Dry your eyes mate!

(8) Cry me a river! (8)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

F ucks sake the amount of rubbish in this thread..... 

In all seriousness Bri have a good holiday. If you pick Westside/Westside for Skinny People/Madcows/531/Big Beyond Belief/whatever JUST STICK WITH IT. And you'll be pulling big numbers in no time

still going to beet you in the 200kg deadlift race though :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> i have all my under 18s on westside for skinnys, making huge gains
> 
> i told million g on fb there lifts, he was gutted\
> 
> ...


Dutch, should i go with westside for skinnys, or the normal westside template? I was thinking of going with normal westside as I am not involved in other sports. What's your take dutch?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> I'm not sensitive about my height you fvckin nutter. I was havin a laugh, spike right you are sensitive!
> 
> Do you honestly think, that i would seriously end a *bitchy comment with *
> 
> ...


Sound b1tchy to me - but hey what do I know

Blow of some steam on your holiday

Anyway was good to chat to you

NOT


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> F ucks sake the amount of rubbish in this thread.....
> 
> In all seriousness Bri have a good holiday. If you pick Westside/Westside for Skinny People/Madcows/531/Big Beyond Belief/whatever JUST STICK WITH IT. And you'll be pulling big numbers in no time
> 
> still going to beet you in the 200kg deadlift race though :whistling:


Yeah yeah yeah. We'll see! Remember video evidence is required!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> *Dutch*, should i go with westside for skinnys, or the normal westside template? I was thinking of going with normal westside as I am not involved in other sports. What's your take *dutch*?


Yes sir, no sir, three bags full sir.

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Sound b1tchy to me - but hey what do I know
> 
> Blow of some steam on your holiday
> 
> ...


Mate i know it sounds bitchy, what I'm saying is, i wouldn't say something so bitchy and be serious! :lol:

You're fckin nuts.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Yes sir, no sir, three bags full sir.
> 
> :whistling: :lol:


In dutchs own words.

"im the highest qualified pt in the uk

i have a degree in micro biology

i have coached at olympic level

im 260lbs at 8% bfat with an 800kg total raw for the three lifts

i have coached ifbb pros, written posts here that attract american coachs, gurus"

I think everyone should listen to Dutch tbh! :rockon:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i think someone needs a nice bubblebath and a good nights sleep
> 
> :ban:


Yep thats 12hrs days in the hospital does to ya



Bri said:


> Mate i know it sounds bitchy, what I'm saying is, i wouldn't say something so bitchy and be serious! :lol:
> 
> You're fckin nuts.


I dont know you - so I took what you said seriously; but you left a good first impression on me m8 :beer:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> nothing wrong with taking advice from one of the most experianced guys on here mate:rockon:


Aha I know buddy, just playing.

Dutch has a wealth of knowledge, and the 22" guns to back it up 

Seems like a decent bloke too, even if he does try to convert you to Westside everytime you talk to him :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Check this out spikey.

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/weight-training-weight-lifting/westside-barbell-basic-template-469668.html


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Everyone wanna be an internet guru but no one wanna write some long ass advice!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> ill have u at 200 in 6 months,, mark me on it
> 
> 200-300 is the bitch of a jump..
> 
> and id do normal westside, its the weights that mark intensity not type or volume


Sounds like one hell of a plan! :beer:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

spike1 said:


> call of the wind, after leaving a visitor message on my profile, and then blocking me from leaving one back, just dont comment in this journal no more please.
> 
> you have not said one constructive thing anyway.


I aint blocked you dont even know how to do that - privacy settings only allow m8s to comment me

If some1 is rude to me thats wat they get back - dont dish out what you cant take

I left a constructive comment earlier in the journal.

Have a nice life


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i can take it mate, shouldnt you be busy commenting on a welcome thread
> 
> welcome to uk-m


Yea thanks for reminding me

Rep you back when I can

:thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

It's like an episode of jeremy Kyle in here


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

spike1 said:


> have you got a journal ?
> 
> id be interested to see it


No I dont

Shall I put you on the waiting list:confused1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Come on callofthewild. Please leave, you're clearly not contributing positively to the journal.

This is just getting a bit silly.

Goodbye.

Callofthewild you are now on ignore.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri + Spike

My life was richer for knowing you

Goodbye


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Did s hit just get real?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry about all that lads, back to banter as normal lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

now now lads settle down


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan you've been quiet tonight mate! Where's bulk as well?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> abit late lmao :whistling:


pmsl i see that! im rather slow with the replys tonight :lol:



Bri said:


> Ryan you've been quiet tonight mate! Where's bulk as well?


yeah i know mate lol been doing coursework for college and just checking this now and then! don't know where bulk is  dont think hes been on all night :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> pmsl i see that! im rather slow with the replys tonight :lol:
> 
> yeah i know mate lol been doing coursework for college and just checking this now and then! don't know where bulk is  dont think hes been on all night :confused1: :whistling:


God damn bulk the let down!

you see I'm startin westside mate? Very excited about it. 200kg deadlift here i come!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> God damn bulk the let down!
> 
> you see I'm startin westside mate? Very excited about it. 200kg deadlift here i come!


yeah mate i seen that  gona have a read over it tomoro after im back from the gym to see what its like  good luck with it all!

im off to bed now :innocent: night guys <3 bri enjoy your holiday mate :beer: :wub: spike and million will most likely be chatting to yous tomoro :thumb: lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot mate, I'm gonna get some nutrients in me, masturbate, then bed also. 

I'll miss UK-M and all you guys. Look after yourselves! I wana see loads of pb's from all of you when i get back.

Oh and 6000 rep points? Not far off. 500 points in 9 days? You lads can manage that yeah? Wicked.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Bri said:


> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/weight-training-weight-lifting/westside-barbell-basic-template-469668.html
> 
> After little deliberation and a quick chat with dutch via PM, have decided i definitely wana go with westside. This is the article I'm going to be following.  Thanks alot for your help though crouchmagic it is appreciated.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough mate, I just disagree with it lol

Westside is amazing yeh, but you make the most out of it when you have big numbers, linear progression has pretty much stopped (i.e when you can't add weight every week), and its more suited towards geared lifters (lifting suits)

I have read the book and done a lot of research on it myself, I tried it for a while and didn't get much out of it at all. The lack of doing the actual squat really didn't do me good.

I personally think you would make far better gains (at the moment with regards to your current lifts) squatting multiple times and adding weight to the bar each week - rather than cycling max effort movements.

But its your choice. Mike and Martin Brown are both westside lifters, have a speak with those.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoy your holiday Bri.. :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry, didn't come on last night lol.

If you haven't already gone, enjoy your holiday Bri mate :thumbup1:

You training today Spike? Ryan?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm still here buddy. Overnight ferry! I'm very excited! Thanks everybody for the well wishes.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Few pics for you mofos! So that it's like I'm here while I'm away! I'm leavin for hols in 10 mins.  

Was pumped in the pics at the gym yesterday. Man i loooove the pump. Enjoy boys.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking thick buddy, definitely improving :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> damn i missed bri and now hes gone lol
> 
> not training today bulk, chest and tris tomo though mate
> 
> what about you ?


Yeah mate, trained back and tri's. Take a look when you can


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Top right def shows the progress that he is making. Good stuff.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

So...we all know Bri's a little too close to his reps so what do you guys say to negging him to oblivion while he's away? :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> So...we all know Bri's a little too close to his reps so what do you guys say to negging him to oblivion while he's away? :whistling:


PMSL :lol: that does sound rather tempting! would be a right laugh :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

That would be funny. :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

got to admit tho spike it would be funny :lol:

ok mate, take it easy and hammer the gym tomoro :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> hello guys, havent been posting much last few days as have been very busy, hope everyone is ok though.
> 
> yesterdays session:
> 
> ...


Well done mate, 9 reps with 80kg is very respectable :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout mate  80kg for 9 is great lifting :thumbup1: not long till youl be pumping out easy reps on the 100  how did the cgbp feel for you?


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

spike1 said:


> hello guys, havent been posting much last few days as have been very busy, hope everyone is ok though.
> 
> yesterdays session:
> 
> ...


Good lifting :thumbup1:

Hate to poke holes in a great sesh like that but........isn't your warm up weight a little bit too far off from your working weight? Just curious as to why this is :confused1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> thanks mate :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers ryan, cant wait to be repping 100, the cgbp was awesome, cant wait till next time and ill go heavier :rockon: you like it ?


never tried i mate! think im gona put it into the 4 day split routine in making up atm :innocent: :rockon:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> deff do it mate, ive been meaning to do it for ages now, everyone here says its one of the best tricep movements, gave an awesome pump too


ok deff gona put it in if its got such good responses  !


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Legs
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Woop woop, SNAP!!! 

What's your max squat?

Edit: 90x1 I see, I need to learn to look before I leap. :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Legs
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Good workout mate 

Mine's been updated too :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> like you said mate 90kg for 1, but tbh if i had bri with me which i usually do when i squat, i would have gone to failure and i think i got atleast 8 of 70 in me.
> 
> *what is your max ?*


Haven't the foggiest mate.

did 70 x 5 monday.. but that wasn't near failure :confused1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Haven't the foggiest mate.
> 
> did 70 x 5 monday.. but that wasn't near failure :confused1:


I think 100kg will be on the cards soon then


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> man must be so hard for you to stick to your program, how deep do you go ?


parallel or slightly below. :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I think 100kg will be on the cards soon then


Aye not long pal :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

slags! there seems to be a lot of crapchat and not much in the way of training!

and i love it :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

leonface said:


> *slags**! there seems to be a lot of crapchat and not much in the way of training!*
> 
> and i love it :lol:


You just summed up UKM mate


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

MillionG said:


> You just summed up UKM mate


:laugh: true!!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> leonface i just posted a session lmao
> 
> but i love the crapchat also


My last post was pictures, but ended up in crapchat, with only one comment on the pics.

I felt unwanted 

:lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i said you looked good man, so i hope you was talking about me just then :tongue:


Ofcourse mate, you were the one.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Legs
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


good session mate! good work on the leg extensions as well, that's some nice lifting! :thumb: just posted a leg session i had tonight which was one of the most intense i've ever had - check it out

and millionG i did see your pics and you look good mate! definitely filling out well, just make sure you don't go back to your grotty student ways of not eating haha!

lots of love... honest


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Haha, cheers mate, I feel like such a whore now.

(I am).

Yeah you're right, so long as I get up early I eat alot, just get so hungry so quickly.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Seated Military Press
> 
> ...


bloody hell! great pressing mate!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

lol wtf was on the tv?? i had a sick (literally) leg session today, well enjoyed it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome sesh mate! You got some strong a55 shoulders man  i struggle with 30kg and your pushing 70 :laugh: great work, keep it cumming  !


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just watched the vids  good lifts! Nice grunting lol! Found it funny when you slammed the 60kg onto the rack! Lmao


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I can go a good few but i havto use my legs! Gona start doing them seated and in the smith machine to get my strength up me thinks  yeah i know what you meen about the slamming Lmao


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Is it wrong I know by the clips what episode of the big bang theory it is?

Sick Pressing

Love the 'd'oh!' when you fail on the third attempt for 70kg

Reps big man


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice lifts mate


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pressing spike.

Even if you do start with it above your head.. (cheater  )

Do you find seated better than standing?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one Spikey boy, great lifting


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I start with the bar at top of chest/collarbone height, one rep is up and down.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> well when you bench do you start with bar on your chest ? :thumb:


Nope, but how would you do a clean and press?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i dont :tongue:
> 
> but thats a diff exercise, on a serious note mate, i press the 70kg from down and up twice, so deff two reps lol, and did you see my comment about standing ?


Yeah I get'cha.

Each to his own and all.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> yes that is wrong lmao, cheers mate, lol i actually said ''noo'' as if to say no i cant lift it spot me lol but sounds weird on the vid
> 
> thanks pal :beer:
> 
> ...


Nooo not a chance mate 

Lol nah joking mate, yeah probably. I've never tried it seated but tbh it looks harder lol. When doing it standing though I've got to flick the weight up first, so I spose that takes a bit of energy but no excuses lol. I'm hoping for 72.5kg x 5 next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> any chance of a vid mate ? be great :thumb:


Yeah need to take a few tbh.

I'm also going to make a video and edit it with songs and titles etc when I get to 10% bodyfat, just some posing and training etc


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> what like a before and after kinda thing ? brill idea man :thumbup1: :rockon:


 Yep, things like that. Will include pics, training vids and some posing vids, all into one like. With music in too, deffo decided on Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit for the training shots  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yep, things like that. Will include pics, training vids and some posing vids, all into one like. With music in too, deffo decided on Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit for the training shots  :lol:


that sounds ace mate  cant wait to see it! hopefully your cut wont take to long :innocent: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> that sounds ace mate  cant wait to see it! hopefully your cut wont take to long :innocent: lol


Lol cheers mate, nah I've put an 11 week timescale on my cut. I'm off to France in 11 weeks. That's not the only reason I'm cutting though :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol cheers mate, nah I've put an 11 week timescale on my cut. I'm off to France in 11 weeks. That's not the only reason I'm cutting though :whistling: :lol:


nice one  when is 11 weeks from now? and sure its not mate  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one  when is 11 weeks from now? and sure its not mate  :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Well 10 weeks now actually, so I'm hoping to drop about 2 lbs a week. I shouldn't be far off 10% bodyfat at 13 stone. So 2 lbs a week x 10 weeks = 20 lbs. 14.8 - 20 lbs = 13 stone 

Sorry for the maths lesson btw :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well 10 weeks now actually, so I'm hoping to drop about 2 lbs a week. I shouldn't be far off 10% bodyfat at 13 stone. So 2 lbs a week x 10 weeks = 20 lbs. 14.8 - 20 lbs = 13 stone
> 
> Sorry for the maths lesson btw :lol:


nice one  yeah you shouldnt be far off it coz you got a good amount of muscle on you :thumbup1: you just gona judge your bodyfat by abbage showness ? lol and its kool :lol: i just passed engineering numeracy today so im kooshty for maths  :laugh:!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> really looking forward to this vid bulk, *and i love the way this journal is just the place you guys hang and chat even without me and bri lmao*
> 
> its awesome.


what you meen by that buddy :lol: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, this thread is my favourite chat room lmao.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i just realised what you ment! never mind me :innocent: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> just forget about where i unrack it and start counting from first time the bar is lowered lol, best way to look at it.
> 
> do you do standing or seated ?


Standing


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one  yeah you shouldnt be far off it coz you got a good amount of muscle on you :thumbup1: you just gona judge your bodyfat by abbage showness ? lol and its kool :lol: i just passed engineering numeracy today so im kooshty for maths  :laugh:!


Cheers fella :laugh:

Yeah probably mate, or I may even buy some callipers to be more accurate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would just go by the mirror tbh no point wastin money on calipers IMO!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, took m a couple days catching up on this on , jeeezus you guys like to talk haha.

bulk - totally agree ith ryan, forget calliprs. i have decent ones and was trained to do them too and im not even that acurate. one of the pts who teaches ow to usse them tested a lad and said he as 9% and he was no where near that. go by mirror as its just a number, if you lok exactly like you do now and they say 18% or 10% till just a number , you still look the same in the mirror. also due to water etc etc dont be surprised if you weigh more or les thn 13st you may end up at a compleatly diff number.

bri and spike - wow wat a journo lol, ill try keep on top of it for now but reps to ou both for it so far.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> I would just go by the mirror tbh no point wastin money on calipers IMO!





warren_1987 said:


> hey guys, took m a couple days catching up on this on , jeeezus you guys like to talk haha.
> 
> bulk - totally agree ith ryan, forget calliprs. i have decent ones and was trained to do them too and im not even that acurate. one of the pts who teaches ow to usse them tested a lad and said he as 9% and he was no where near that. go by mirror as its just a number, if you lok exactly like you do now and they say 18% or 10% till just a number , you still look the same in the mirror. also due to water etc etc dont be surprised if you weigh more or les thn 13st you may end up at a compleatly diff number.
> 
> bri and spike - wow wat a journo lol, ill try keep on top of it for now but reps to ou both for it so far.


Ok then, cheers lads. I'll just go by the mirror until I'm happy with what I see


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> Ok then, cheers lads. I'll just go by the mirror until I'm happy with what I see


take pics too mate, even if you dont post them up . you will be surprised, as last time i was bulking i was convinced i was putting on fat. so i took a second set of pics and when i compared them was hapily surprised.god luck mate


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

aww couldn't get 160?

Gonna try it on wednesday just to **** you off

haha. 

(love you  )

(Nice rowing btw :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

spike1 said:


> nah i couldnt get it for sh*t man, but i will get it soon, yeah try it man, and becuase im not horrible like you, best of luck and *hope you get it man* :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers about rowing


Haha, I WILL!!

Mind over matter, overly competitive, so I will do it 

Haha, rowing was mint man, I wasn't taking the p1ss.

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good going mate, what i would say is slow down wit the pull ups. nice and slow. just look at them like any other exercise try a 2-0-2 tempo. this way you will feel it alot more on your lats. make sure your getting right up too. wie grip pull ups are great for lats but if not done correctly then lat pull own may be a better choice untill they can be.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> good going mate, *what i would say is slow down wit the pull ups*. nice and slow. just look at them like any other exercise try a 2-0-2 tempo. this way you will feel it alot more on your lats. make sure your getting right up too. wie grip pull ups are great for lats but if not done correctly then lat pull own may be a better choice untill they can be.


x2 :thumbup1:

Good effort though :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate, you're better than me at pull ups 

And I know what it's like when going for a max lift on the deads, just 5kg more can seem daunting. Like Million G said, it's mind over matter more than anything else really. I bet if you put 160kg on the bar by mistake, thinking it was only 150kg, you'd probably get it.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Great workout mate, you're better than me at pull ups
> 
> And I know what it's like when going for a max lift on the deads, just 5kg more can seem daunting. Like Million G said, it's mind over matter more than anything else really. *I bet if you put 160kg on the bar by mistake, thinking it was only 150kg, you'd probably get it.*


Aha :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Great workout mate, you're better than me at pull ups
> 
> And I know what it's like when going for a max lift on the deads, just 5kg more can seem daunting. Like Million G said, it's mind over matter more than anything else really. I bet if you put 160kg on the bar by mistake, *thinking it was only 150kg, you'd probably get it.*


The reverse happened to me once, put 10kg less on by mistake and thought it was easy. Was p1ssed off when I thought I'd broken a PB:lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> The reverse happened to me once, put 10kg less on by mistake and thought it was easy. Was p1ssed off when I thought I'd broken a PB:lol:


Gutting :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!

I'm back guys! Had a wicked time in france, about a stone heavier i reckon lol, am yet to weigh in.

Crickey it feels like I've missed a hell of alot! Great job on all your workouts spike, not going to comment on each one indidvidually as can't be ****d. But well done all the same. Keep the vids comin they're awesome!

Back to the gym tomorrow, first day doing westside and am looking forward to to it alot! Dynamic bench day. :thumbup1: Will be stickin with it for a good while hopin to get my strength right up. Will be postin regular vids.

Thanks alot for all the rep guys you've made me a happy man. I'll catch up on all your journals in a bit. LOVE TO ALL! xoxoxox


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I'm back guys! Had a wicked time in france, about a stone heavier i reckon lol, am yet to weigh in.
> 
> ...


Great to have you back mate


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome back Bri, good to hear you had a good time.. How much of that stone do you think is muscle 

I always put on lean weight when I have a week off :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Welcome back Bri you homosexual:thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

Just weighed in at 12st 8lbs, so not as much as i thought! still 8lbs in a week lol!

WRT-can't believe you're natty! Nice one though mate. :thumbup1:

Am so excited about going on my ultimate quest for strength as of tomorrow, WESTSIDE! Am gonna make a thread about it in a bit regarding how i should alter my diet and cardio. Keep an eye out chaps. 

xx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> WRT-can't believe you're natty! Nice one though mate. :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, this was me 3 years ago at about 11 stone? Can't really tell much but fck it.

Was 13 before that but stopped training for ages.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That's brilliant mate you've clearly come a long way! How much you weigh now? And what sorta weights you movin?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> That's brilliant mate you've clearly come a long way! How much you weigh now? And what sorta weights you movin?


When that pic was taken in avi (a few days ago) I weighed 217, but haven't trained for a month and gained some blubber:lol:

Heaviest lifts are:

Bench -155kg

Dead -220 kg

Squat -190kg

Should have a log up in next week or 2 when that ASGT arrives:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> When that pic was taken in avi (a few days ago) I weighed 217, but haven't trained for a month and gained some blubber:lol:
> 
> Heaviest lifts are:
> 
> ...


Great lifts mate, I'd be very happy if I could lift that at your age :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> When that pic was taken in avi (a few days ago) I weighed 217, but haven't trained for a month and gained some blubber:lol:
> 
> Heaviest lifts are:
> 
> ...


#

Man that's some big weights! Especially for a 20 year old natty! Great job.

Will look forward to your journal mate, post a link to it in here.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> #
> 
> Man that's some big weights! Especially for a 20 year old natty! Great job.
> 
> Will look forward to your journal mate, post a link to it in here.


Cheers lads

It'll be the one with 100000 views.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> Chest & Tris
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


Great job mate! Them pb's were awesome, if you hadn't of done them sets of 80 and 90 i think you would've had 4/5 of 100. Great job though mate you did brilliantly. :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work spike, would rep but I'm all out! Fantastic improvement on bench.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah RP! Thoughts exams were done now? Get postin! :lol:

Have you put any fat back on since you haven't been training properly?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

No mate still at around the same, don't feel quite as hard as I was before though if you know what I mean. Smashing the cardio now and hopefully will see rapid improvement.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow great workout Spike mate!! Congrats


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> cheers bulk, been on all day hoping you and ryan would come on lmao, now im going and your on, you bastard, o btw bri thinks me you ryan him and mike should all meet .at bodypower expo lol.


Ah cool, where's that to mate??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workouts spike both back and bis and chest and tris  soz havent been on lads the gf stayed from friday to yesterday :innocent: lol missed legs tho  lol pretty pi55ed about that vut awk well lol on way home from college then off to do some chest tris and shoulders work soon :thumb: hopefully wont neerly drop the bar! Ha welcome back bri glad you enjoyed yourself mate  good luck with the west side tonight  the bodypower expos just been so will need to be next year but id be up for that :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just to chime in I'd be up for Expo too... that is if I'm invited lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah that sounds good, would be very nice to meet you all in person 

Any idea WHERE it is? :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Is anyone coming to the Leeds show in October?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well it was in manchester this year iirc ? either that or birmingham lol

nah WRT, would love to but aint got the cash  you heading down ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> well it was in manchester this year iirc ? either that or birmingham lol
> 
> nah WRT, would love to but aint got the cash  you heading down ?


Yeah I live in Leeds so the shows only a 20 minute drive away:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Yeah I live in Leeds so the shows only a 20 minute drive away:thumb:


ace mate  you gona be down supporting rams ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ace mate  you gona be down supporting rams ?


Will be mate, if I'm sat with the scots hopefully I'll be able to understand them:lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Will be mate, if I'm sat with the scots hopefully I'll be able to understand them:lol:


 :lol: well i dont know what rams and that are like talking but if there a scot like me you may have a hard time :innocent: lol!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

spike1 said:


> dont be silly mate
> 
> ofcourse you not invited :tongue:


Oooooh no reps for you then


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Course you're invited bambi! WRT I ain't goin leeds mate unfortunately. Didn't even know anything about it! Would though if had cash 

Started westside today. Was AWESOME! Was drippin with sweat, and felt sore literally 30 mins after. I'm just not used to this sort of training. Gonna be in agony tomorrow! Triceps and lats particuarly are shattered. Went a little summin like this...

*Dynamic bench press* (45 secs rest between sets.)

40kg-12

50kg-3

50kg-3

50kg-3

50kg-3

50kg-3

50kg-3

50kg-3

50kg-3

*Seated military press, heavy day.* (1 minute rest between sets)

30kg-10

50kg-4

50kg-4

50kg-3

50kg-2

Was only supposed to do 3 sets, did 4 by accident! lol will be sure not to do that next time though lol.

Was weak on this as STUPIDLY i did some fairly heavy completely random shoulder pressing at spike's last night.

*Skull crushers* (30 seconds rest)

20kg-13

20kg-13

22.5kg-12

22.5kg-15

*Bent over rows.* (30 seconds rest)

50kg-12

60kg-10

70kg-8

70kg-6

^^^^ Kept form real good, hence light weight.

Was a brilliant workout, really enjoyed it! Am looking forward to tomorrows as well as it is max deadlift day. I'm doin sumo's though. :thumb:

*Btw guys am now longer cutting,* am just itching to get strong and big and bf is ok atm. Will lean up when i get some decent size on. Am gonna reduce cardio drastically, fat should stay where it is. diet is gonna stay more or less the same aside from some minor adjustments.

Love to all.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

It's not til October mate, good session. If you can do 8 sets of 50x3 without going lower than 3 reps shouldn't your first few sets be heavier or is it part of the plan?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh in that case I'll see what i can do! You up for that spike? Mike? Bulk? Ry? Bambi? etc. etc?

For dynamic bench, you use 55% of 1RM for 8 sets of 3. Lifting it FAST. To train speed. Then later in the week there's a heavy chest day. SPEED X STRENGTH=POWER!

http://www.dieselcrew.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/weight-training-weight-lifting/westside-barbell-basic-template-469668.html

These are the websites I'm referring to for my training. Take a look. It was reccomended to me by Ducth Scott, he really rates it. And so do many other people. And it all makes sense and people have made great gains of it. And it seems like a gret program and is very tough.

Am looking forward to some good results. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would love to go to it! But i got a holiday the month before plus the gf's bday 2 months before! So i will be rooked of my cash  lmao


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

westside is amazing, but I think for more advanced athletes when you used up all the linear progression stores, i.e, when you're 180-200 ish atleast

hope you do well though mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> westside is amazing, but I think for more advanced athletes when you used up all the linear progression stores, i.e, when you're 180-200 ish atleast
> 
> hope you do well though mate


Thanks mate, well there's only one way to find out. :thumbup1:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

true, just hope your lifts don't go down like mine did lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

let's hope so.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

bloody good workout mate! looks like something new, different and fun!

Was in Bristol this weekend and I'm pretty certain I saw Scott out, but he was way off in a crowd of people so I didn't get to say hello lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

If he had fvck off big arms it's a good chance it's him... :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Sure thing lol, all 22 inches!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

spike1 said:


> how the hell did you manage to lose strenght on a strenght routine ? lmao :lol:
> 
> jokes man:bounce:


westside has a big lack of actually doing the compounds, since for squats and deads you use the same max effort exercise, and you cycle it, so the max efforts are always changing - you don't actually do a standard squat much at all, likewise with deadlift

this was a big disadvantage for me, I need to squat for my squat to grow - the fact that I wasn't squatting much at all meant that my squat didn't increase

hence why its better for lifters who have plateaued on linear progression, and need to hit their week points harder - max effort good mornings (one of the exercises they advocate most) wern't doing much to my squat - all I needed to do was add weight to the bar for my squat to go up, not do a max effort good morning


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

also westside lifters deadlifts are usually not as great as their bench and squats - westside lifters are equipped lifters (mostly) - you will always find with westside lifters that their deadlift is not that great - though there squat and bench are out of this world - westside seems to prefer squatting and benching, you get the most out of squat and bench suits.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> westside has a big lack of actually doing the compounds, since for squats and deads you use the same max effort exercise, and you cycle it, so the max efforts are always changing - you don't actually do a standard squat much at all, likewise with deadlift
> 
> this was a big disadvantage for me, I need to squat for my squat to grow - the fact that I wasn't squatting much at all meant that my squat didn't increase
> 
> hence why its better for lifters who have plateaued on linear progression, and need to hit their week points harder - max effort good mornings (one of the exercises they advocate most) wern't doing much to my squat - all I needed to do was add weight to the bar for my squat to go up, not do a max effort good morning


Interesting... is this the standard westside, or the westside for skinny b4stards?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

standard - westside for skinny bastards is a far better program for beginners for strength / size gains - its a hybrid version of the westside program specially adapted for beginners by Joe Defranco - youtube him


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> westside has a big lack of actually doing the compounds, since for squats and deads you use the same max effort exercise, and you cycle it, so the max efforts are always changing - you don't actually do a standard squat much at all, likewise with deadlift
> 
> this was a big disadvantage for me, I need to squat for my squat to grow - the fact that I wasn't squatting much at all meant that my squat didn't increase
> 
> hence why its better for lifters who have plateaued on linear progression, and need to hit their week points harder - max effort good mornings (one of the exercises they advocate most) wern't doing much to my squat - all I needed to do was add weight to the bar for my squat to go up, not do a max effort good morning


There's several max effort exercises you can do which are very similar to dead and squat. eg. sumo dead, box squat, for example? What would be wrong with doing these exercises and adding weight to these? Many people who don't do westside stick to sumos for deads anyway.

One minute you say westside is an amazing program next you say it made your lifts go down and is only good for advanced athletes.???? lol

The fact that you say it will only be benificial for someone who has stalled on linear progression, makes me think, imagine how well someone who hasn't stalled on linear progression would do? I don't understand why you think it's so bad for beginners?

Give it a few months buddy and you'll see how awesome my progress will be. :beer:

P.s I'm not being an ar$e i do appreciate your input cos i know you're tryin to help. :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok last nights workout.

*Sumo Deadlift. 1RM. *

60kg-12

100kg-5

120kg-1

140kg-1

160kg-0

160kg-0

150kg-0

150kg-1

Well i found these hard to say the least! Crickey i don't know about you guys but i found these much harder than normal dead. I though they were going to be easier cos smaller ROM. But in fact just felt as though i couldn't exert much power as my legs were further apart obv. 140 and 120 for example felt ten times heavier than they ever have done. Still happy with 150 though 

*Hamstring curls. *

15kg-12

20kg-7

25kg-6

25kg-6 These are lighter than usual, kept reps slowwww.

*Pull throughs*

I did these on the cables, i don't know how much each block of weight ways guys! So I'm just going to count how far down i put the pin. eg. 4 means 4th hole down. 

1-12

2-7

3-7

4-7

*Seated cable rows.* (As above regarding weight used.)

1-12

5-10

10-7

12-7

12-6

Then did some ab work, weighted cable crunches and a few other bits.

Was a really good workout and am craaaackered today! Lower back is FOOOKED! Triceps and lats are still sore from other day lmao.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

People who don't do westside, do sumo deads?

News to me 

Edit:

Nice workout pal, i've never tried sumos, but I would also have thoughttheyd be easier.

Keep it up


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MillionG said:


> People who don't do westside, do sumo deads?
> 
> News to me
> 
> ...


Yup Ryan does them for example, and I've seen a few others doin em.

That may be the case for some. But as my feet were so far apart i felt i couldn't PUSH as much. Enjoyed them all the same. Things like this are all relative to the individual. At this point it may just be down to the fact I've never done the exercise so am not used to it? We'll see. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Good stuff man, sounds like a good routine, I looked into it myself for when I come off cutting. Only problem with it for me is that I can't squat unless it's a hack squat (shortened Achilles' tendons and plantar fasciitis in my feet). So not sure if it would work if I replaced back squats with hacks or leg press or something.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Good stuff man, sounds like a good routine, I looked into it myself for when I come off cutting. Only problem with it for me is that I can't squat unless it's a hack squat (shortened Achilles' tendons and plantar fasciitis in my feet). So not sure if it would work if I replaced back squats with hacks or leg press or something.


Hacks are the dogs b*llocks :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks RP! I should think you'd probably be alright with hacks mate, there's other exercises anyway that I'm sure you'd be able to do to replace it anyway. Do some research or make a thread? I really wanna try hack squats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Hacks are the dogs b*llocks :thumb: :thumb :


I know I rate them highly!

:beer:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Ok last nights workout.
> 
> *Sumo Deadlift. 1RM. *
> 
> ...


Nice workout buddy, gotta love the lower back pump in a sick kinda way haha

what are pull throughs? are they like some sort of cable row?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks RP! I should think you'd probably be alright with hacks mate, there's other exercises anyway that I'm sure you'd be able to do to replace it anyway. Do some research or make a thread? I really wanna try hack squats.


Alright bud, well keep posting up your workouts and I'll probably do my best to follow in a couple of months time! Back posting in my journal as well finally, just off to do shoulders (I think) and taking the little brother with me (he's my project at the moment - skinny as fvck so want to put some mass on him!). Think taking him to a spit & sawdust gym was a good move, should've seen his face at the size of the guys in there :lol: Anyway will update when I'm back!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

leonface said:


> Nice workout buddy, gotta love the lower back pump in a sick kinda way haha
> 
> what are pull throughs? are they like some sort of cable row?


Could be like straight armed lat pulldowns in towards the body?

:confused1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> Nice workout buddy, gotta love the lower back pump in a sick kinda way haha
> 
> what are pull throughs? are they like some sort of cable row?


Yeah man i love being pumped in the back, if you know what i mean. :whistling:





 These are pull throughs, they're a damn good exercise too.



rdfp22 said:


> Alright bud, well keep posting up your workouts and I'll probably do my best to follow in a couple of months time! Back posting in my journal as well finally, just off to do shoulders (I think) and taking the little brother with me (he's my project at the moment - skinny as fvck so want to put some mass on him!). Think taking him to a spit & sawdust gym was a good move, should've seen his face at the size of the guys in there :lol: Anyway will update when I'm back!


Nice one, will be cool having someone else doing westside too. Haha you got yourself a protegé! lol. I know how he feels, got some massive guys in my gym. The first time you see 'em it's like, wooooaahhh. lmao. SPIT AND SAWDUST BABY!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

MillionG said:


>


lol smart ****

i'm at work and can't youtube right now, description please?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Beat me to it miillion. :cursing:

fckin [email protected]


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

How's that leonface you arkward git :tongue:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

thank you! :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Eastside is the best... no westside is the best, no eastside is the best, etc.

Little Ali G Indahouse reference there, thought it was appropriate haha. And yes he is my little protege. He used to train with his mates but they haven't got a fvcking clue what they're talking about and basically did a set chest press then went in the sauna. Time to show him what a real workout is all about.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

They're a good exercise i would reccomend them.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Eastside is the best... no westside is the best, no eastside is the best, etc.
> 
> Little Ali G Indahouse reference there, thought it was appropriate haha. And yes he is my little protege. He used to train with his mates but they haven't got a fvcking clue what they're talking about and basically did a set chest press then went in the sauna. Time to show him what a real workout is all about.


Lmao me and my girlfriend have been making stupid jokes like that ever since i mentoined doing the program! lol.

YESSSSSHHHH SIR! Show him what delayed onset muscle soreness means too. How old is he? Is he strong? Or just young weak and skinny?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Beat me to it miillion. :cursing:
> 
> fckin [email protected]


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, they're definitely good!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you able to lift proper weights yet kev? Or you still gotta wait till you start uni?

If you still only using machines, that must suck!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't miss what I havn't had!

Still have to wait till uni, havn't trained in about two weeks anyway..thanks exams! All over next tuesday though. :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Wicked man, hope exams and that are all going ok for you. 

You're gonna love ye olde freewights.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I will...of that I'm sure. Going to take a while to build strength though with all the balancing and what not :beer:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sumo deadlifts depend on the person. I find them a lot more easier, which is lucky, because my back problem means conventional deadlifts result in back spasms for days. I've not yet met a person who deadlifts sumo though. most don't like it. Do what works for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Bri said:


> Lmao me and my girlfriend have been making stupid jokes like that ever since i mentoined doing the program! lol.
> 
> YESSSSSHHHH SIR! Show him what delayed onset muscle soreness means too. How old is he? Is he strong? Or just young weak and skinny?


He's 19, but only 10 stone. He's never trained with weights really before, just used to go to the gym as a social thing really. His mates all play first team rugby though so think he feels a little left out physique wise so I'm training him to get big! Thing with him is he eats everything in sight but never puts on weight really, complete opposite to me. Got him on some weight gainers and a 4-day split and we'll see how that goes! I took him for chest and bis last week and he could barely move the next day haha.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Sumo deadlifts depend on the person. I find them a lot more easier, which is lucky, because my back problem means conventional deadlifts result in back spasms for days. I've not yet met a person who deadlifts sumo though. most don't like it. Do what works for you


I sumo deadlift  i like you find it alot easier and im kinda the same as when i did deads normal my back would ache for a good few days and it was really annoying! Lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> He's 19, but only 10 stone. He's never trained with weights really before, just used to go to the gym as a social thing really. His mates all play first team rugby though so think he feels a little left out physique wise so I'm training him to get big! Thing with him is he eats everything in sight but never puts on weight really, complete opposite to me. Got him on some weight gainers and a 4-day split and we'll see how that goes! I took him for chest and bis last week and he could barely move the next day haha.


i wish i had a brother to put through hell in the gym  ! ha bet for a while he'l hate you :lol: then he'l see changes and be all "i love you big brother :innocent:" LMAO!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha my brother says 'I don't want to get strong, just toned all those big muscles don't help you anyway' when he's 6foot 1 and 10 stone wet.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Ha my brother says 'I don't want to get strong, just toned all those big muscles don't help you anyway' when he's 6foot 1 and 10 stone wet.


LMAO! big muscles do help you  help you get laid if your a single lad :innocent: lol! what does the wet part meen btw :whistling: sorry for my [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> i wish i had a brother to put through hell in the gym  ! ha bet for a while he'l hate you :lol: then he'l see changes and be all "i love you big brother :innocent:" LMAO!


Ha mate he's loving it atm he's like fvck me I never used to work this hard when I went with my mates!! The parents keep saying like don't push him too hard, don't make him overdo it. What the fvck d they know?! They seem to assume that as soon as he starts to ache he's overdoing it ha.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Ha mate he's loving it atm he's like fvck me I never used to work this hard when I went with my mates!! The parents keep saying like don't push him too hard, don't make him overdo it. What the fvck d they know?! They seem to assume that as soon as he starts to ache he's overdoing it ha.


awesome! force him to love squats haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Ha mate he's loving it atm he's like fvck me I never used to work this hard when I went with my mates!! The parents keep saying like don't push him too hard, don't make him overdo it. What the fvck d they know?! They seem to assume that as soon as he starts to ache he's overdoing it ha.


awk thats just parents ae :lol: paranoid feckers! wait till he does deads and squats  lol then he'l know what a workout is :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Ha my brother says 'I don't want to get strong, just toned all those big muscles don't help you anyway' when he's 6foot 1 and 10 stone wet.


Same with my brother - I asked him what do you want to look like..gave him a suggestion: look like me without the fat. He said ok - but I am TINY


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Bri said:


> There's several max effort exercises you can do which are very similar to dead and squat. eg. sumo dead, box squat, for example? What would be wrong with doing these exercises and adding weight to these? Many people who don't do westside stick to sumos for deads anyway.
> 
> One minute you say westside is an amazing program next you say it made your lifts go down and is only good for advanced athletes.???? lol
> 
> ...


Lol what I'm trying to say is westside is an amazing program, but for beginners, there are better programs

you want me to send you the book of methods mate - much better for you to read the actual book on the program rather than referring to threads where information is usually misunderstood - ill send you a PM with a link to it because I'm on holidays tomorrow and you wont get it for like 2 weeks then lol - ill upload on megaupload

I hope you do progress well


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Ha my brother says 'I don't want to get strong, just toned all those big muscles don't help you anyway' when he's 6foot 1 and 10 stone wet.


LMAO, my brothers 5'9, 13 stone and has 16.5" guns, BOOM! He's only 16 too:thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

spike1 said:


> random little bench session with mike and bri haha. when we hang out at mine we always end up doing some crazy session lol.
> 
> Bench Press.
> 
> ...


Nice pressing mate 107.5kg is strong for your weight!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> LMAO, my brothers 5'9, 13 stone and has 16.5" guns, BOOM! He's only 16 too:thumb:


Your bro sounds beast! What does he lift? Got pics? LOLOL

And do you realise we're both celebrating very special b'days this year? 18th and 21st. On the same day! Now THAT is reason to celebrate!



spike1 said:


> random little bench session with mike and bri haha. when we hang out at mine we always end up doing some crazy session lol.
> 
> Bench Press.
> 
> ...


Great job mate! Awesome to watch, the 107.5 was awesome. Reckon you had 110 if you went for it 1st. Shame really. Well done though, get it next time.

The slap was hilarious. :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

107.5, sovreign radio! pmsl.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> Lol what I'm trying to say is westside is an amazing program, but for beginners, there are better programs
> 
> you want me to send you the book of methods mate - much better for you to read the actual book on the program rather than referring to threads where information is usually misunderstood - ill send you a PM with a link to it because I'm on holidays tomorrow and you wont get it for like 2 weeks then lol - ill upload on megaupload
> 
> I hope you do progress well


I really appreciate all your help mate. REPPED.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

107.5 is some weight spike! Did you vid it ?!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

brap brap. . . 107.5 is one hell of a lift


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow great lift mate!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Your bro sounds beast! What does he lift? Got pics? LOLOL
> 
> And do you realise we're both celebrating very special b'days this year? 18th and 21st. On the same day! Now THAT is reason to celebrate!


Nah he's still got quite a small frame, it's just his arms that are biggish. Last time he went to gym with me he was doing sets of 90kgx10 on bench I think, dead is 160x10, don't know about owt else he goes with mates. Funnily enough he's called Ryan too like Ryan who posts in here lol.

Haha I know mate, what you doing for it? It's my best mates birthday on the 28th too so I imagine we'll be just getting hammered:beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> Nah he's still got quite a small frame, it's just his arms that are biggish. Last time he went to gym with me he was doing sets of 90kgx10 on bench I think, dead is 160x10, don't know about owt else he goes with mates.
> 
> Haha I know mate, what you doing for it? It's my best mates birthday on the 28th too so I imagine we'll be just getting hammered:beer:


Sounds like you come from a family with good genetics!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice one on the 107.5 pal, that's a hell of a bench.

Can't wait to hit triple figures


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Right, not really sure what's happened to spike! But somehow he has been banned? Does anyone know why? It can't be because of the thread i made because i said in the thread it was a joke lol. God knows. Hopefully will only be a week ban though.

Anyway, yesterdays workout went like this....

*Max effort floor press. 1RM.*

50kg-10

60kg-5

80kg-2

85-1

90-0

Was expecting to get more than that tbh as it is such a small range of movement. Ah well gives me room to improve which is good. It's a very strange exercise.

*Seated overhead tricep extensions z-bar*

20kg-12

30kg-6

32.5kg-6

35kg-6 *PB*

*Tricep pushdowns*

3rd hole-7

4th hole-7

5th hole-3

*Dynamic seated military press.*

20kg-3x5

*Lat pulldown*

3rd hole-12

5th hole-10

7th hole-10

10th hole-6

Good workout really enjoyed it.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Todays workout was dynamic squat... was bloddy fun! Really enjoyed this workout.

*Dynamic squat.*

40kg-10x2

60kg-2x10

*Hamstring curls.*

10kg-12

10kg-12

10kg-15

*Pull throughs. (light day)*

2nd hole-15

4th hole-15

5th hole-15

*Shrugs on the smith.*

40kg-15

50kg-15

55kg-15 ( This set i held the weight behind me, felt very uncomfortable though so switched back to normal for last set.)

60kg-10

I know the shrugs seem freakishly light, but the smith is tough. I have trouble benchin 50on it lololololol. And i have no idea how much the bar weighs or anything so it's purely plate weight. But trust me they weren't light.

Great workout overall, can really feel it in all my muscles already.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Like I said in Million G's journal, Spike was banned because some idiot called Ian made a thread moaning because him and Spike kept negging each other. The thread was called "Spike1 is abusing me" :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You kids, causing so much trouble :lol:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

have you negged me boy??? i will find you....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workouts bri  the westside going good then For the first week so far?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good workout.

Don't fret the shrugs. IMHO too many people ramp the weight up without good form and end up understimulating their traps. Good mind muscle connection and squeezing the muscle pays dividends, as does altering the angle of the body to the ground, but that is a seperate issue.



> Was expecting to get more than that tbh as it is such a small range of movement. *Ah well gives me room to improve* which is good. It's a very strange exercise.


One's perspective is a major determinant of progress IMHO. With an attitude like this you will go far, and not just in BB. It reminds me of something winger said - when thrown a lemon in life, make lemonade.

All the best,

J


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Good workout.
> 
> Don't fret the shrugs. IMHO too many people ramp the weight up without good form and end up understimulating their traps. Good mind muscle connection and squeezing the muscle pays dividends, as does altering the angle of the body to the ground, but that is a seperate issue.
> 
> ...


Yeah i see people using very heavy weight on shrugs and just throwin the weight around, on an exercise like shrugs i love to have a good squeeze of the traps and really feel it.

Thankyou for your very kind comment Josh. I really appreciate that. Makes me feel very good about myself when people such as yoruself give me praise like you have. :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

any workouts coming up bri  ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Bri been banned as well?!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wtf??


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

bri shouldnt be banned anymore guys


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri????Bri????Are you there boy? One bark for yes two for no, three for I'm not a dog you bastard!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Bri????Bri????Are you there boy? One bark for yes two for no, three for I'm not a dog you bastard!


hahaha

wtf has happened? who did he p1ss off?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Spike got too caught up in the neg game and someone bitched about it and they both got banned which led onto Bri being banned because we all know something goes on behind the bikesheds between them two at lunch.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Spike got too caught up in the neg game and someone bitched about it and they both got banned which led onto Bri being banned because we all know something goes on behind the bikesheds between them two at lunch.


 :lol:

i knew that spike was in that neg-war cos i saw the funny thread about it that the guy posted, but i don't get why bri would be banned? he must've done something else


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been told it's something to do with IP addresses but don't know how much credit that statement has to it...


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I've been told it's something to do with IP addresses but don't know how much credit that statement has to it...


hmmmmmm i will fbook bri


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

leonface said:


> hmmmmmm i will fbook bri


Ha, I read that as "hmmmmmm, I will FOOK Bri" :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Ha, I read that as "hmmmmmm, I will FOOK Bri" :lol:


ME FIRST! ME FIRST!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> I've been told it's something to do with IP addresses but don't know how much credit that statement has to it...


yeah i think thats it mate, cause theyre both mates and when there at each others they log onto there accounts on both there comps and i think some folk may have though they were one person ? or sumin like that i aint to sure :tongue: lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Fear not boys, for I am back! muaha! Man I've missed this place. got ALOT of workouts i need i need to write in. Will do so tomorrow i should think. Great to be back though.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Who are you ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

About time too :lol:

When's Spike due back?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yayy brians back  ! missed you mate  welcome home :wub: :lol: !


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok lads, there's a plan at hand.... It's amazing.

As I'm focusing solely on strength atm I don't want to concern myself with how much i weigh or any sort of measurements, because it may throw me off. When I can bench-105, dead-180 and squat-115 I shall weigh myself and measure my bodyparts to measure progress.

Current stats:

Weight-12st 4lbs

Bench-95kg

Squat-100kg x2

Dead-165kg

Waist-32"

Arms-14"

Legs-23.5"

Chest-42.5"

So, after i have acheived my goals we'll see how things change!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Ok lads, there's a plan at hand.... It's amazing.
> 
> As I'm focusing solely on strength atm I don't want to concern myself with how much i weigh or any sort of measurements, because it may throw me off. When I can bench-105, dead-180 and squat-115 I shall weigh myself and measure my bodyparts to measure progress.
> 
> ...


good goals, i'm sure you'll have them in no time, what timespan are you putting on this actually?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Ok lads, there's a plan at hand.... It's amazing.
> 
> As I'm focusing solely on strength atm I don't want to concern myself with how much i weigh or any sort of measurements, because it may throw me off. When I can bench-105, dead-180 and squat-115 I shall weigh myself and measure my bodyparts to measure progress.
> 
> ...


good goals set mate  im gona make it my goal to beat you to your squat goal! lmao nah i kid, my goal is to put on a stone over summer and take me to 13st 1 

i thought you were gona be more heavier than me but its only 3lbs! lol what height are you again?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Will you be upping cals whilst trying to do this?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> good goals, i'm sure you'll have them in no time, what timespan are you putting on this actually?


Thank you very much mate! I haven't got any designated time goals atm, just asap really!



Ryan16 said:


> good goals set mate  im gona make it my goal to beat you to your squat goal! lmao nah i kid, my goal is to put on a stone over summer and take me to 13st 1
> 
> i thought you were gona be more heavier than me but its only 3lbs! lol what height are you again?


I'm up for a squat race! After watching your vid of 90 it looks like we're quite close!

Best of luck with your goal, I'm sure you'll get it, just make sure you eat!

I'm 5'10" mate, what about you?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Will you be upping cals whilst trying to do this?


I've changed my diet ever so slightly mate but no not really.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well best of luck mate. I reckon you'll have them all within 3 months


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Well best of luck mate. I reckon you'll have them all within 3 months


Thanks very much mate! I really appreciate it but I think 3 months is an unrealistic target. Maybe for you cause you're such a strong bastard  saying that what else can I expect with an attitude like this?! lolololololol!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Thanks very much mate! I really appreciate it but I think 3 months is an unrealistic target. Maybe for you cause you're such a strong bastard  saying that what else can I expect with an attitude like this?! lolololololol!


I don't think it's that unrealistic. 15kg over 3 months is 5kg a month. The programme you're doing is a strength based routine isn't it? I think once you've hit a plateau it's a different story, I kind of have on my deadlifts. They've gone up just 5kg in the last 4 months LOL. Although I haven't really been testing my 1RM much, but still....185kg was enough!

Anyway, doesn't matter how long it takes you tbh, as long as you're constantly progressing


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thank you very much mate! I haven't got any designated time goals atm, just asap really!
> 
> I'm up for a *squat race!* After watching your vid of 90 it looks like we're quite close!
> 
> ...


its on  i'l have it by the end of summer :thumb: lmao we going for 5 reps or 1 ?

thanks mate! funnily enough yesterday i was wondering how much protein i should be taking in for my weight atm to gain and just now im trying to take in 300g of protein when i actually only needto be taking in about 255 going by the 1.5g of protein per lb of body weight! lol so must be why i am gaining good  gona still keep aiming for the 300g tho :beer:

and im 6ft -6ft1 i think, need a proper measuring soon tho lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I don't think it's that unrealistic. 15kg over 3 months is 5kg a month. The programme you're doing is a strength based routine isn't it? I think once you've hit a plateau it's a different story, I kind of have on my deadlifts. They've gone up just 5kg in the last 4 months LOL. Although I haven't really been testing my 1RM much, but still....185kg was enough!
> 
> Anyway, doesn't matter how long it takes you tbh, as long as you're constantly progressing


Now you've worded it like that it sounds a lot more realistic lol! Gunna give it my best shot  appreciate your support and encouragment!

By the way my girlfriend added you on facebook cause she thinks you're buff stuff.



Ryan16 said:


> its on  i'l have it by the end of summer :thumb: lmao we going for 5 reps or 1 ?
> 
> thanks mate! funnily enough yesterday i was wondering how much protein i should be taking in for my weight atm to gain and just now im trying to take in 300g of protein when i actually only needto be taking in about 255 going by the 1.5g of protein per lb of body weight! lol so must be why i am gaining good  gona still keep aiming for the 300g tho :beer:
> 
> and im 6ft -6ft1 i think, need a proper measuring soon tho lol


Why would it be 5 lmao? That's really random! No 1 rep max buddy 

Yeah keep taking in that protien man, just eat eat eat!

That's a good height! Wish I was that tall! How old are you? 16 I'm guessing lol.

PS - Prepare to lose the race of your life :thumbup1: there must be vid evidence!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

got too remember boys that your body can only handle a certain amount of protein a day anything over it and you **** it out :lol: I go by 1g per lb BW


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Now you've worded it like that it sounds a lot more realistic lol! Gunna give it my best shot  appreciate your support and encouragment!
> 
> *By the way my girlfriend added you on facebook cause she thinks you're buff stuff.*
> 
> ...


i would pimp slap my gf if she did that :lol: BAMM! lmao

and duno just cause thats what im used to doing on squats now with the 5x5 lol, 1RM.. i'l do that next week my man :cool2: lol

im probs not that height tbh :lol: but i using the tape i use to measure myself i checked height and came out about 74" which is about 6'2 although i think i did it wrong so im nocking an inch off! lol and yeah mate 16  17 on the 30th of next month 

PS, i never lose!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> got too remember boys that your body can only handle a certain amount of protein a day anything over it and you **** it out :lol: I go by 1g per lb BW


There's varying views on this. Personally I'd rather be safe than sorry and take in slightly too much. Especially if you're like Ryan and don't really gain fat. :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol: :lol: me and ryan hav a challenge goin on for 5kg weight gain by end of aug. Im def goin to hit it now I won the supps


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i would pimp slap my gf if she did that :lol: BAMM! lmao
> 
> and duno just cause thats what im used to doing on squats now with the 5x5 lol, 1RM.. i'l do that next week my man :cool2: lol
> 
> ...


Nah I can't pimp slap her for that cause she lets me do it lol!

Oh ok fair enough but yeah 1 rep max mate 

You were born 3 days after me! WOOP WOOP!

Loser.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> got too remember boys that your body can only handle a certain amount of protein a day anything over it and you **** it out :lol: I go by 1g per lb BW


true stuff mate i forgot about that, i go by 1.5g per lb body weight so i should be eating 255g of protein .. 170 x 1.5 = 255


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Nah I can't pimp slap her for that cause she lets me do it lol!
> 
> Oh ok fair enough but yeah 1 rep max mate
> 
> ...


damn thats a shame! lol

ok buddy its on  ,

nice! what age you gona be this year again ?

me = winner muahahah! :rockon:

i got challenges going on everywhere :lol: !


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> :lol: :lol: me and ryan hav a challenge goin on for 5kg weight gain by end of aug. Im def goin to hit it now I won the supps


Oh cool. Ryan loves the competition lol. What supps you win mate? And what's your name? Callofthewild is way too long to type.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah good luck Bri, you can do it 

Yeah I just accepted. Bet you weren't too happy when she said that :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> Oh cool. Ryan loves the competition lol. What supps you win mate? And what's your name? Callofthewild is way too long to type.


Have none of you read the book; a classic

BigJim choose me to trial 2x Natadol and 1x Fromadrol Extreme - yeaaaaa :thumbup1:

Its Chris


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Oh cool. Ryan loves the competition lol. What supps you win mate? And what's your name? Callofthewild is way too long to type.


cant beat a wee challenge to keep you motivated  lol

ohh a wee fb link from chris there! lol added ya


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah good luck Bri, you can do it
> 
> Yeah I just accepted. Bet you weren't too happy when she said that :lol:


Lol, makes me laugh tbh mate. We analyse girls when we're out together so we're pretty good about letting eachother check other people out. Besides she dig your muscles which motivates me also. :thumb:



Callofthewild said:


> Have none of you read the book; a classic
> 
> BigJim choose me to trial 2x Natadol and 1x Fromadrol Extreme - yeaaaaa :thumbup1:
> 
> Its Chris


Oh lucky you mate! What are those supps?

Nah not read the book. Only book I've read in years is Arnolds encycopedia of bodybuilding. lmao. 

Awesome, Chris.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Boom! Added Chris.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

They are pro hormones

or rather Natadol is the pro horomone and the other is the PCT for it so I dont get tits

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/lg-sciences/101051-ok-i-need-three-more-loggers-another-lg-sup-9.html

Ta for the adds


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

pmsl chris your fb made me acc LOL to the max :lol:

the bit about you getting to 90.5Kg ..

Rosey Wilkinson

is that just ur cock bigboy?  -xxx-

06 June at 00:14 · Like

you should kno..

06 June at 00:15 · Like

*Rosey Wilkinson*

*
U know it man, with the force from all that muscle drivin it u send me crazy! Can't wait 2 sit on it again. U should b known as donky boy! -xxx-*

*
06 June at 00:18 · Like*

EPIC :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> They are pro hormones
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/lg-sciences/101051-ok-i-need-three-more-loggers-another-lg-sup-9.html


from what i read in the first post i thought they werent pro hormones? just a combination of things that give the benifits of pro hormones ? lol or did i mislead :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> pmsl chris your fb made me acc LOL to the max :lol:
> 
> the bit about you getting to 90.5Kg ..
> 
> ...


 :innocent:

Must be someone else :lol: Let me dig up some stuff on you now:tongue:

Yea I called the Natadol pro hormone as it optimises hormone levels and cause pct is needed with it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> :innocent:
> 
> Must be someone else :lol: Let me dig up some stuff on you now:tongue:
> 
> Yea I called the Natadol pro hormone as it optimises hormone levels and cause pct is needed with it


aint much to dig up on me :lol: i keep it clean cause my mams on it lmao!

ahh i see what you did mate


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

The natadrol is non-steroidal.

"The non-hormonal edge!"

Natadrol is a potent muscle-building androgen found naturally occurring in our environment.

"With today's climate of drug testing and anti-doping, people need an alternative. Even simple things like 5-DHEA are being banned and outlawed by sports and business alike. Performance athletes and people wanting to get ripped need a non-hormonal edge when training! That edge is Natadrol. The ingredients in Natadrol are 100% non-steroidal yet may give all of the positive benefits of optimized hormone levels!"

Imo it's a grey area as con would say.

It's natural as far as I can tell, so not banned substances.

Optimize hormone levels can be done by simple test boosters and what not as well, just to what extent are we talking optimization? pct is needed because it's potent, which means strong.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i thought that was the case, didnt think it was pro hormone from reading it, tah for the quoting SK!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

If it requires pct it must be strong stuff. I guess you could use this stuff in a natty fed couldn't you? Will be very interested to know how you guys get on.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think you most likely could cause as it states straight away in what SK said, its *NON*-Steroidal, so dont see no reason why not?

anyhoo, off to my bed, up early for some cardio  (yeah like thats gona happen :whistling: :laugh sort room out, get ready, go get out my bin united, home with the gf, wild sex, bed, sounds a great day to me  sticking to diet all day tho untill the party! big buffet :thumb: !


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i think you most likely could cause as it states straight away in what SK said, its *NON*-Steroidal, so dont see no reason why not?
> 
> anyhoo, off to my bed, up early for some cardio  (yeah like thats gona happen :whistling: :laugh sort room out, get ready, go get out my bin united, home with the gf, wild sex, bed, sounds a great day to me  sticking to diet all day tho untill the party! big buffet :thumb: !


That sounds awesome! Have a good day mate.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

uk-muscle on the wii! Awesome!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok guys, got some workouts for ya! lol. Sorry there's so many being posted at once, but as you all know I got banned lol. So these are the workouts i did in that time.

*JUNE 14th 2010*

*Dynamic Bench.*

50kg-12

52.5kg-3

52.5kg-3

52.5kg-3

52.5kg-3

52.5kg-3

52.5kg-3

52.5kg-3

52.5kg-3

These felt really light in comparison to last time, they were flyin up i was very happy. 

*DB shoulder press. *

15kg-10

17.5kg-7

20kg-5 *PB*

20kg-4

20kg-4

*Tricep pushdowns.*

2nd hole-15

4th hole-12

4th hole-12

5th hole-7- straight to 4th hole for 5

*15th JUNE 2010*

*ME box squats*

50kg-12

70kg-6

80kg-1

95kg-1

100kg-1

105kg-0

105kg-0

70kg-10

*Hamstring curls.*

15kg-10

22.5kg-7

27.5kg-4

30kg-4

*SLDL*

50kg-12

100kg-4

110kg-5

130kg-4 *PB*

Followed by some ab work.

*17th JUNE 2010*

*ME db press.*

15kg-12

20kg-8

30kg-5 *PB*

35kg-0

30kg-3

*Skull crushers*

20kg-10

30kg-7

40kg-3 *PB*

37.5kg-7*PB*

Felt awesome on that last set as was so happy with the pb before it. Shows how much your mind comes into it.

*Dips.*

BW-7

12.5kg-5 *PB*

15kg-5 *PB*

20kg-3 *PB*

Was over the moon with these, a few weeks ago i did dips before i was doing westside and got 10kg for 2. So as you can see there's a big improvement.

*DE military press.*

30kg-3x3

32.5kg-3x2

*B.O.R.*

50kg-12

60kg-10

72.5kg-10 *PB*

75kg-10 *PB*

80kg-10 *PB*

Ab work.

Was so happy with the sheer volume of strength improvements in this workout. Obviously somethings workin! The rows were loooads stronger than when i did them before. 

*20th JUNE 2010*

*DE squat.*

40kg-12

50kg-10

62.5kg-2x10

*Ham curls*

15kg-10

20kg-10

25kg-10

*SLDL*

80kg-12

100kg-10

115kg-10

130kg-6 *PB*

*Db shrugs.*

25kg-15

30kg-12

30kg-12

40kg-12

*BOOOOOOOM!*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workouts mate! strength is flying up i see  how many weeks you been on it 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Ryan! It's been two weeks this is my 3rd week.  And I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff mate  whens the next workout? And i see spike is unbanned also  woo happy days!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah he's unbanned but ain't postin lol, think he's enjoyin time away from the computer screen!

*DE bench.*

50kg-12

50kg-8

55kg-3x8

*Seated military*

30kg-12

40kg-8

55kg-5

60kg-0

55kg-4

50kg-3

*Dips.*

5kg-12 *PB*

5kg-6 pulled weight straight off did 5 more.

bw-8

*Lat pull*

6th-12

10th-10 *PB*

8th-12

23.6.10

*ME deads off 2 inch platform.*

60kg-8

100kg-6

120kg-1

140kg-1

160kg-1

170kg-0

*Ham curls.*

20kg-7

27.5kg-7

30kg-4

*Good mornings.*

20kg-10

40kg-7

50kg-7

60kg-7


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Yeah he's unbanned but ain't postin lol, think he's enjoyin time away from the computer screen!
> 
> *DE bench.*
> 
> ...


yeah buddy!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think your doing the same lol your not in here as much! Lol good workouts nate, its nuts how hard dips can be even with only 5kg added :lol: good deading aswell, roll on 200kg!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> I think your doing the same lol your not in here as much! Lol good workouts nate, its nuts how hard dips can be even with only 5kg added :lol: good deading aswell, roll on 200kg!


Lol, yeah i know man i been busy! I'm back now! Need you guys encouraging me . 

Yeah tey're very hard, high rep dips are killer.

Hmm about the 200kg, was excited about racing bambi to 200. But he's ridiculously far in front. It ain't happenin unless he gets injured lololol. I will get it though, one day!

However i will beat you at squatting ryan :tounge:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff and we will be here to  lol

gutter! Awk well least once youget there you can still be proud 

and no you wont! Leg day for me tomoro and im going for it :tounge:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeasss something I'm better than Bri on.. Dips, score!! 

Usually hit 20-25 for 2 sets then down to 10-15 for the last two.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Slam at least another 30kg on dips you girl:lol:

Just joshing mate, good session


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate. The amount of weight I can lift for one rep has become more of a secondary goal now, not so bothered. More interested in creating hypertrophy atm if I'm honest.

Legs for me in 30 mins, gonna fvcking hammer them!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Slam at least another 30kg on dips you girl:lol:
> 
> Just joshing mate, good session


So whats your dipping like tom  ? 35kg for reps by anychance :innocent: ? Lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout mate. The amount of weight I can lift for one rep has become more of a secondary goal now, not so bothered. More interested *in creating hypertrophy* atm if I'm honest.
> 
> Legs for me in 30 mins, gonna fvcking hammer them!


whats that :whistling: woo legs! Squats  ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> So whats your dipping like tom  ? 35kg by anychance :innocent: ? :lol:


98kg bodyweight + 60kg:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> whats that :whistling: woo legs! Squats  ?


Hypertrophy = muscle growth 

Yep squatting today mate, hoping for 3 sets of 10 with 100kg.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> 98kg bodyweight + 60kg:thumbup1:


Seriously ? Get some vids of that up matey  !!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Seriously ? Get some vids of that up matey  !!


My cousin could do 70kg at same weight as me, natty too. He's a dirty roiding cvnt now though:lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well Tom tbf i can dip 15kg for 5 and 20 for 2! haha. I'm workin on it. ( I hate my naturally puny, weak genetics.)

Best of luck with squats Bulk I'm sure you'll do 100 for 3 sets of 10. Tbh thought you could do that anyway lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Hypertrophy = muscle growth
> 
> Yep squatting today mate, hoping for 3 sets of 10 with 100kg.


Ahh i see  thats my aim! I more muscle growth  lol

good stuff mate hope you get it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> My cousin could do 70kg at same weight as me, natty too. He's a dirty roiding cvnt now though:lol:


Ah the padowan has turned to the dark side! :lol:

get a vid of your dipping mate would love to see it! Many reps can you do them for with the 60kg? You got a journal btw?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Well Tom tbf i can dip 15kg for 5 and 20 for 2! haha. I'm workin on it. ( I hate my naturally puny, weak genetics.)
> 
> Best of luck with squats Bulk I'm sure you'll do 100 for 3 sets of 10. Tbh thought you could do that anyway lol.


I hate you bri  i can only do like 7.5kg for 8 :lol: ! Il beat you soon!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Well Tom tbf i can dip 15kg for 5 and 20 for 2! haha. I'm workin on it. ( I hate my naturally puny, weak genetics.)
> 
> Best of luck with squats Bulk I'm sure you'll do 100 for 3 sets of 10. Tbh thought you could do that anyway lol.


I've done 100kg for 10 reps many times, but never done 3 sets with that weight. My muscular endurance is pretty shocking tbh :lol:

Anyway I made a mistake, it was chest and bi's today not legs :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I did dips a lot last year and in december i did +40kgx2 reps, depth questionable and +35kgx6. I don't like the strain they put on my shoulder though so not sure whether to put them in again


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Give 'em a shot bambi see how you find 'em. btw Million you're a loser!

And you know exactly why, and ironically it was you that pushed me over the edge muahahaha! What shall be his forfit?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Give 'em a shot bambi see how you find 'em. btw Million you're a loser!
> 
> And you know exactly why, and ironically it was you that pushed me over the edge muahahaha! What shall be his forfit?


Haha, doesn't count then.

I (just) made up the sub-rule that if one of us times it so well that we push them over the edge, then were saved from the forfit.

:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

What time you guys train???

Not seen you in gym??

Reckon it's all lies your journal


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What time you guys train???
> 
> Not seen you in gym??
> 
> Reckon it's all lies your journal


Completely random times mate cos we both work not good hours lol. Tonight we'll be there about 8-9ish. Sometimes we go there in the morning. All depends on when we can fit it in mate. But i got work 5:30 till 7:30 every night which i expect is the sorta time you go. So that's why you never see us.

Went at bout 5 last week one day cos had night off. Met andy, fvckin good shape man. We were chattin bout trainin n sh1t. And when we left he said, remember 3 things boys, you gotta train really hard, eat all the right food, and do loads of gear! Haha, i was like yeah man, I gotta work on the last one pmsl.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

any workouts today bri ?, check my journal! im on the road to winning  lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

ME (max effort) bench day today mate. Goin for a heavy triple on decline :thumb:

O0o0o I'll check in wait there buddy.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one  whats the weight aim :thumb: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan, the weight aim was 85 for a triple. And guess what? *BOOOOOOM!* got it! Was very happy. Try and catch me on bench mate hah. Got a vid of me doin L.T.E. and got s hout out for you Ryan. Enjoy it! I'll upload it soon. On Mike's phone though. Anyway here it is.

*ME decline bench*

50kg-12

70kg-5

85kg-3 *PB*

92.5kg-0

92.5kg-1 *PB*

We only did these on a very slight decline. Maybe 3 inches? Should;ve declined it more than that really.

*L.T.E. *

20kg-12

40kg-5 *PB*

45kg-3 *PB*

40kg-6 *PB*

Was very happy with these, huge improvement!

*French press.*

20kg-12

30kg-7

40kg-1 ( was meant to be more reps, but couldn't do 'em so dropped the weight straight away and disregarded this set.)

35kg-6

35kg-4

Would've got a 7th out on this and it would've been a pb. Wanted to save energy for heavier sets. But as i forgot my workout book i was unaware of the fact i got 6 last time! So missed out on a pb there lol.

*Seated cable rows.*

7th-12

12th-12 *PB*

8th-10


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout matey! whats the L.T.E's ?

lookin forward to the vid :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lying tricep extensions mate. Oh and btw, we ain't level. I got 100 for 2!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see, and im talking about weight  lol not reps :innocent: lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> Lying tricep extensions mate. Oh and btw, we ain't level. I got 100 for 2!


Nice; and you've even got under armour :tongue:

Hate foam pads or towels (ryan) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: poor christopher  you hate towels lots yeah ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate. You and Ryan have given me some inspiration for tomorrow's leg session! And yes, I HAVE actually got legs tomorrow this time :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Great workout mate. You and Ryan have given me some inspiration for tomorrow's leg session! And yes, I HAVE actually got legs tomorrow this time :lol:


110% positive mate ? :lol: hope the sessions good! get a PB :thumb: !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> 110% positive mate ? :lol: hope the sessions good! get a PB :thumb: !


Yep positive lmao. Yeah will do mate, not gonna go for a 1RM but will go for a PB for reps. I often do but I don't usually put it down, normally only put PB if it's for one :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yep positive lmao. Yeah will do mate, not gonna go for a 1RM but will go for a PB for reps. I often do but I don't usually put it down, normally only put PB if it's for one :thumb:


what exercises you doin?

Not leg press I hope...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah cause thats gay :whistling:

nice one mate whats the rep aim ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah cause thats gay :whistling:
> 
> nice one mate whats the rep aim ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

yea boys - we thinking the same now :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao! funnily enought the leg press machine in my gym is broken :lol: ironic ay!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

What you nutters talkin about. Leg press is awesome! And Chris i don't use the pad anymore, i much prefer it too. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Its a vid that chris put on fb :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> what exercises you doin?
> 
> Not leg press I hope...


Squats (manly exercise)

Leg extensions (women's exercise)

Lunges (just gay)

Leg curls

Standing calf raises (boring as)

:lol:



Ryan16 said:


> yeah cause thats gay :whistling:
> 
> nice one mate whats the rep aim ?


Will pyramid like this....12, 10, 8 :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Lying tricep extensions mate. Oh and btw, we ain't level. I got 100 for 2!


Well done fella, I trained legs yesterday with this new lass I'm seeing and she actually can't walk today and her ar$e is aching like fck:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Well done fella, I trained legs yesterday with this new lass I'm seeing and she actually can't walk today and her ar$e is aching like fck:lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO tom! just sounds like you gave her a good seeing to not a night in the gym :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Well done fella, I trained legs yesterday with this new lass I'm seeing and she actually can't walk today and her ar$e is aching like fck:lol: :lol: :lol:


Does the second part of that sentence have anything to do with the first?

Or are you just showing off 

:lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

PMSL. Thanks Tom, that vid was from ages ago but i dug it up to show Ryan.

Sounds like you gave that girl a right good seeing to. lmao. Wish my lady was up for weight liftin. Don't know if she'd really fit in at my gym. I think she'd be a bit intimidated by the massive guys in there and the general spit and sawdust atmosphere.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

LMAO! id just pap my girl up the cv bit, come back and get her then go hammer her in teh sauna :thumb: lmao, oi bri, wheres this L.T.E Vid ?!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lmao, I'll upload it when i se Mike mate as it's on his phone. And I'm seeing him late tomorrow evening. Sorry dude!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah you better mofo! lol whens the next workout ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Tomorrow mate, I've got DE squats. 65kg for ten sets of 2. Will deffo be filming this for ya Ryan!  Excited about it actually.

What about you mate? And everyone else?

Oh btw, other day gf's mates exact words. " Wow Brian what happened? You been hittin the gym or what! " lol, And now she calls me popeye. Haha, just thought i would share! Don't you guys just love stuff like that?

Any you lot got some funny/very flattering comments?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Tomorrow mate, I've got DE squats. 65kg for ten sets of 2. Will deffo be filming this for ya Ryan!  Excited about it actually.
> 
> What about you mate? And everyone else?
> 
> ...


i could do that in my sleep :whistling: lol!

monday mate  back to chest and tris!

lmao thats ledge! and tbh i cannot think :lol: probs have but not sure lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha i'm sure you could do it tbh mate. We're pretty similar on legs tbf. But it's fvcking tough with such short rest and doing the lifts as quick as possible. Well not the eccentric that's slow but the cocentric is EXLOSIVE!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Tomorrow mate, I've got DE squats. 65kg for ten sets of 2. Will deffo be filming this for ya Ryan!  Excited about it actually.
> 
> What about you mate? And everyone else?
> 
> ...


Yeah quite a few actually, get comments quite alot :whistling: :lol:

Usually from people who don't really know much about what they're saying though :lol:

The classic was when I was out a few months ago, I actually posted it in another thread..

Girl: Are you on steroids?

Me: No.

Girl: Bollocks!

Me: I'm not, you can get big naturally you know!?

Girl: No you can't.

:ban:

Fvcking retard :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how longs the rest ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i remember you saying that jake :lol: girl in the bar wasnt it lmao ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i remember you saying that jake :lol: girl in the bar wasnt it lmao ?


Yeah mate, funny as fvck :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I have 30 secs rest Ry.

And Bulk that is brilliant lol. There's so many hilarious threads on here which document proples ignorance regarding steroids. So funny.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> I have 30 secs rest Ry.
> 
> And Bulk that is brilliant lol. There's so many hilarious threads on here which document proples ignorance regarding steroids. So funny.


My protein shake exploded in my bag one time; gay bottle!

Some freak asked me if it was steriods

Duh!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

pmsl. I remember SK-XO telling a gyn instructor at his gym who accused him of steroids that his pwo shake was 1,000 crushed dbols pmsl. Worst thing is this gym instructor is supposed to know what he's talkin about and he believed SK! What a knoooob.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do 30 secs on most of my 5x5! lol

its funny how if a non trainer sees someone huge the first words they think are, "HES ON ROIDS!" :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> pmsl. I remember SK-XO telling a gyn instructor at his gym who accused him of steroids that his pwo shake was 1,000 crushed dbols pmsl. Worst thing is this gym instructor is supposed to know what he's talkin about and he believed SK! What a knoooob.





Callofthewild said:


> My protein shake exploded in my bag one time; gay bottle!
> 
> Some freak asked me if it was steriods
> 
> Duh!


 :lol: :lol: gullable folk these days make a good laugh :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i do 30 secs on most of my 5x5! lol
> 
> its funny how if a non trainer sees someone huge the first words they think are, "HES ON ROIDS!" :lol:


I know mate, it's just jealousy. They say it to make themselves feel better, they tell themselves that the only reason he's big is becuase he's taking gear.

And 30 seconds!? Fair play man!!

I need at least 3 minutes after a set of squats :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I know mate, it's just jealousy. They say it to make themselves feel better, they tell themselves that the only reason he's big is becuase he's taking gear.
> 
> And 30 seconds!? Fair play man!!
> 
> *I need at least 3 minutes after a set of squats * :lol: *:lol:*


Totally dependent on the how heavy you go I tend to break for several mins between my sets of squats and deads


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Totally dependent on the how heavy you go I tend to break for several mins between my sets of squats and deads


True man, but I mean why the fvck would you squat light!?  :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> True man, but I mean why the fvck would you squat light!?  :lol:


The lightest I go is 60kg for 1x5 to warm up my groin so I do strain it :tongue:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> The lightest I go is 60kg for 1x5 to warm up my groin so I do strain it :tongue:


Well yeah, with warm up sets I only have enough time to have a sip of water, but I meant working sets :laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah quite a few actually, get comments quite alot :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Usually from people who don't really know much about what they're saying though :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah I had one similar to that, girl grabs arm and asks if I'm on gear, say no and walk off then her boyfriend slapped me on back on head. Que him getting a right hook, fcking midget with little man syndrome:lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

correction

dont strain it :lol:

Yea anythin over 120kg and I need at least 2 mins rest time


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> Yeah I had one similar to that, girl grabs arm and asks if I'm on gear, say no and walk off then her boyfriend slapped me on back on head. Que him getting a right hook, fcking midget with little man syndrome:lol: :lol:


Fair play man :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I know mate, it's just jealousy. They say it to make themselves feel better, they tell themselves that the only reason he's big is becuase he's taking gear.
> 
> And 30 seconds!? Fair play man!!
> 
> I need at least 3 minutes after a set of squats :lol: :lol:


yeah but the 30 seconds is only if i can squat it comfortably, so say the 75kg or so, but tbh my sets take about 90 seconds+ when i squat if i go heavy :lol:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

WRT said:


> Yeah I had one similar to that, girl grabs arm and asks if I'm on gear, say no and walk off then her boyfriend slapped me on back on head. Que him getting a right hook, fcking midget with little man syndrome:lol: :lol:


haha nice one!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't get asked if I am on gear. People just grab kryptonite and wave it at me to make me go away


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's the vid for you Ryan

Enjoy lads!






Got 5 reps, didn't count last one cause form was too crazy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good vid!

sound like a radio dj, "this ones for you ryan" ! :lol: loved it :thumb: i like your accent  lmao

they hit your triceps any good ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

they hit them very well yes, always so sore next day in comparison to normal skulls,

Thanks for the compliment on my southern accent, i like yours also!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Get a room you two :lol:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

lol thats like a hybrid of a pull over and skull crusher in one! Think you've invented a new exercise dude


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bri said:


> Here's the vid for you Ryan
> 
> Enjoy lads!
> 
> ...


Gotta be honest mate, that just looks like skullcrushers with shocking form 

Swinging bicep boy stylleeeee.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri said:


> Here's the vid for you Ryan
> 
> Enjoy lads!
> 
> ...


Looks like a PJR pullover that mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hmmmm. Woops. I do actually do skulls sometimes but i just thought these were two diff exercises. I'll film skulls when i next do them. This is embaressing. I'm going to call it the brian extension, excellent. pmsl.

Oh dear.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

nah mate it's called a pjr pullover

look


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh excellent! So all that happened is i got the name wrong.

They hit your triceps real good guys, mine are still fcuked today!



Cheers bambi proper ledge


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Micheals a god damn bodybuilding/powerlifting/exercise encyclopedia (sp) :lol: smart guy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

What's up fellas, just got back from hols!

Put on an unreasonable amount of weight though argh so got 4 weeks now to smash the diet, cardio and training!

Will be back posting in my journal as of tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate you enjoy the hols :thumb: ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah mate hols were great, beach every day, good food and drink 

Weighed in again this morning and the scales weren't so horrible to me so panic averted.

What's been going on here since I've been gone then?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just workouts and the usual talking a load of shyt! Lol but me and bri are in a squat race to get 1 rep out with 155kg  i will beat him :thumb: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Just workouts and the usual talking a load of shyt! Lol but me and bri are in a squat race to get 1 rep out with 155kg  i will beat him :thumb: lol


Why 155kg mate? Just seems a bit of a random number lol. When do you reckon you'll nail it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good race! I trained today for the first time in a week and felt really fresh, feel fantastic afterwards! Even done 2 sessions of cardio today I'm in that good a mood!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

It's 115kg Ryan you nutter!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Always good to have races and challenges and sh1t, makes you push yourself more and get there quicker:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

aw yeah 115Kg :lol: think i mustve been on the iphone and half asleep :lol: yeah exactly tom  keeps you going!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Worked out sunday. Only just postin now though as am super lazy lol.

*DE Squat*

65kg-2x10

*Good mornings*

40kg-12

50kg-12

55kg-12

60kg-12 *PB*

*Hamstring curls.*

Went superlight on these and kept form reaaaallllly slow. And it is so much more of an effective exercvise this way imo. I mean SUPER slow. There was nothing wrong with my form previously but now it's uber slow!

15kg-10

20kg-10

25kg-10

*DB Shrugs*

25kg-10

30kg-10

35kg-10

35kg-10

Mikes on holiday as you all know. And I'm not really supposed to go gym by myself cos the owner of my gym can get in trouble. As I'm not 18 yet, but i can't miss my training for two whole weeks! I'm gonna text him later to see what the score is hopefully will at least be able to get couple sessions in. 

Hopefully will train tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Worked out sunday. Only just postin now though as am super lazy lol.
> 
> *DE Squat*
> 
> ...


nice one mate! what's the DE squat? sorry if you've mentioned already but I've been away for a week at glasto so sort of catching up

about the gym sessions couldn't you get the gym owner to oversee your workout so he knows you can be trusted and you aren't gonna overdo it?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate! Was the ham curls lying? And they give a good burn going super slow?

Thats weird about the gym lol my gym is doing a deal for 14-18 year olds for summer and anyone is allowed to just go get on with it on there own lol

Leon i think DE meens dynamic effort? And how was glasto mate?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

You could always take this time as a recuperation break mate.

Give your body a chance to fully refuel and recharge so you can go back harder than ever in 2 weeks.

Though you recently went away didn't you..? So probably not :/


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah DE is dynamic effort Ryan spot on!

Yeah i would million but as you said just got back from france other week so no point. But yeah will train at home a couple times, with spike a couple times. And maybe at gym a bit if poss. 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/103436-she-wants-work-out.html#post1735330

Check this out guys all help appreciated, guarenteed cyber sex from my gf if you're any use! xxxxx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Yeah DE is dynamic effort Ryan spot on!
> 
> Yeah i would million but as you said just got back from france other week so no point. But yeah will train at home a couple times, with spike a couple times. And maybe at gym a bit if poss.
> 
> ...


Been there done that :whistling:

Jokes  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeyy im smart! .. lmao youd let your gf do that :lol: ? would i fvck haha! my gf's muff is only for my eyes :thumb: lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Been there done that :whistling:
> 
> Jokes  :lol: :lol:


lmao youd probs have a chance since bri said she added you on fb cause she thought you were fit :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Man she can do whateeeever she likes! Only fun


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Are you actually serious about the cyber sex? PMSL!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Man she can do whateeeever she likes! Only fun


you aint right boy! lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha I'm just laid back Ryan!

Tom I'll tell her to add you on fb and you two can come to your own arrangements lol. But yeah i don't mind if you do mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao, what made her decided to start doing some training ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Wants to lose weight and get some muscle mate. And she loves the idea of liftin heavy and smashin up pb's cos she's seen how happy it makes me lol. I don't think she knows what she's got herself into lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just remember mate dont go soft on her cause shes the gf! lol keep her pushing for one more :thumb: i wish my gf would wana train proper  she would go to the gym but i think she just wanto get her sexy wee abs back lol and probs do cardio lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Careful how you spot her on squats.....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao micheal! I was waiting for something lile that from someone lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Haha I'm just laid back Ryan!
> 
> Tom I'll tell her to add you on fb and you two can come to your own arrangements lol. But yeah i don't mind if you do mate.


Go on then, she can virtually suck me off. I'm bored sh1tless.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just remember mate dont go soft on her cause shes the gf! lol keep her pushing for one more :thumb: i wish my gf would wana train proper  she would go to the gym but i think she just wanto get her sexy wee abs back lol and probs do cardio lol


Don't worry mate I won't go easy on her, I'll make her work up a sweat if you know what I mean 



Bambi said:


> Careful how you spot her on squats.....


Ohhhh yeah! I can't wait for squats! 



WRT said:


> Go on then, she can virtually suck me off. I'm bored sh1tless.


Ok mate I'll get her to add you promptly but you must rep me twice a day at minimum, lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yess i know what you meen :devil2: lol when she starting training?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Are you and your bird swingers Bri?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> Are you and your bird swingers *Bri*?


Just realised how freakily coincidential this is :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Just realised how freakily coincidential this is :lol:


Haha love it.

Your girlfriend called Ser Bri?!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Just realised how freakily coincidential this is :lol:


This sh1ts getting freaky :lol: i never even noticed that lmao!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha! WEIRD!

Nah not just yet guys, we're only 17/18 remember. We'll see what happens though. :tounge:

Anyway todays workout. 

*DE Bench press.*

50kg-12

55kg-3x8

*Db shoulder press.*

10kg-12

20kg-5

20kg-12

17.5kg-5

17.5kg-5

*cgbp*

40kg-12 *PB*

50kg-12*PB*

55kg-10*PB*

45kg-11*PB*

Yeah, been ages since I've done these, even my warm up was a pb pmsl. Couldn't believe how hard they were.

*B.O.R.*

45kg-12

75kg-2 *PB*

80kg-10

70kg-12

70kg-12

Overall brilliant workout, i <3 WESTSIDE


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao brian you wee horn dog!

nice workout man  whats the weight PB on the B.O.R's :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh and brian i seem to have overtook you on rep by about 2000+ :innocent:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ohh and brian i seem to have overtook you on rep by about 2000+ :innocent:


haha yeah well i just made gold!

good workout bri! and if you're full of test and need to relieve yourself you can check out my new prof pic on facebook haha


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao brian you wee horn dog!
> 
> nice workout man  whats the weight PB on the B.O.R's :thumbup1: ?


Heaviest I've gone is 80 for 10. Which I got again for today, will up the weight for sure next time!



Ryan16 said:


> ohh and brian i seem to have overtook you on rep by about 2000+ :innocent:


Yeah about that, what the hell pmsl!???

You get silly amounts of rep it's unreal. I honestly can't keep up!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That's because he's everywhere, talking to everyone!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Haha! WEIRD!
> 
> Nah not just yet guys, we're only 17/18 remember. We'll see what happens though. :tounge:


Well seeing as you're 18 and I'm 21 on the same day, she should ride us both as a birthday present.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

And well done on the PB's mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

SALKev said:


> That's because he's everywhere, talking to everyone!


pretty much! lol been getting myself around :innocent:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Well seeing as you're 18 and I'm 21 on the same day, she should ride us both as a birthday present.


lmao you cheeky laddy  :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WRT said:


> Well seeing as you're 18 and I'm 21 on the same day, she should ride us both as a birthday present.


 :thumb:

I'm game, depends where you live lol.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Well in that case, it's my birthday a few days later...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha cheeky Kevin!

Was going to be training today but haven't really had a chance...Will be doing so tomorrow instead.

Ordered Mp's hurrricane yesterday. It's a blend of whey, whey isolate, oats, creapure, HMB and glutamine! Great supp. £26.49 for 2.5kg so good value too. And tastes great!

As the followers of mikes journal among you will know, he had an awesome session the night before he went away where he went for a 1RM on all three lifts and military press. He only had one lift on me which was military press. Now however he deadlifted 180, which puts him 15kg in front. He squatted 120 which puts him 20kg in front. Added on another 5kg to his military press which brings it to 10kg in front. And levelled my bench press.

Obviously this can not be good! And i will not allow this to continue, it gave me a right kick up the back side and i need to get my game on. He is on holiday for two weeks which may/may not hinder him. Even if it does it won't make much difference. But the one advantage i do have is the fact that I'm not cutting. So i gotta EAT!

New diet has been planned, consisting of 3150kcals. I have it written down but is at girlfriends house. Will write it up and start it tomorrow. MIKE WILL GET PUNISHED.

STAY TUNED FOR SOME BIG ASS LIFTING.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol love it mate 

Good luck!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice plan mate! eat you skinny runt  lol!

whens the girl joining ya for a gym session?

also you forgot one thing.. im gona get 115kg before you :cool2: lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol love it mate
> 
> Good luck!!


Cheers bud should be fun!



Ryan16 said:


> nice plan mate! eat you skinny runt  lol!
> 
> whens the girl joining ya for a gym session?
> 
> also you forgot one thing.. im gona get 115kg before you :cool2: lol


Don't you worry my friend I'm gonna be eating. And less of the skinny! Despite however true it may be. :lol:

Erm well hopefully we're gonna have some equipment for her to use by sunday so hopefully start promptly monday!

And erm, about that. GOOD LUCK SKINNY LEGS. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  , what you meen getting equipment for her ? lol

and i aint got skinny legs b1tch! leg sizes mofo ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 23.5 mate mine are tiny lol. what are yours?

I'm hopefully borrowing some equipment off of a friend.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tooken on june 16th ..right leg 22.5", left leg 22.3"  basically an inch behind you :innocent:

aw kool mate  just fling her down the gym with you! lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My right quad is now so much bigger than my left, It's gotten ri-god-darn-diculous


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> tooken on june 16th ..right leg 22.5", left leg 22.3"  basically an inch behind you :innocent:
> 
> aw kool mate  just fling her down the gym with you! lol


Lol nice one! You got some catching up to do my friend! :tongue:

I would but my gym isn't really her scene I don't think lol. It's cool, we're looking forward to training at home :thumb:



Bambi said:


> My right quad is now so much bigger than my left, It's gotten ri-god-darn-diculous


Lol how much bigger?! :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

At the largest point I think, 2-3 inches, no exaggeration


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i will have cought you by august  lol!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> My right quad is now so much bigger than my left, It's gotten ri-god-darn-diculous


are you left handed; cause I read a article a while back stating R handers normally have left side of their body bigger whereas opposite true for leftys


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

seriously mate?! lol or you BS'ing us :lol: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> At the largest point I think, 2-3 inches, no exaggeration


Haha wow! That's quite a difference mate!



Ryan16 said:


> i will have cought you by august  lol!


Yeah, keep dreaming buddy


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

COTW - I'm ambidextrous. I'm naturally left handed and taught myself to write with my right. When I find a good picture I'll show y'all


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> are you left handed; cause I read a article a while back stating R handers normally have left side of their body bigger whereas opposite true for leftys


i think that musta been BS mate lol cause everything on the right side of my bodys bigger and im right handed! only by like .1-.3 of an inch but even so! lol even my right bollok hangs lower


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> COTW - I'm ambidextrous. I'm naturally left handed and taught myself to write with my right. When I find a good picture I'll show y'all


Im a lefty


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i think that musta been BS mate lol cause everything on the right side of my bodys bigger and im right handed! only by like .1-.3 of an inch but even so! lol even my right bollok hangs lower


Yea Ill try and find the thing I read; also says if your left hang the R ball should hand lower - *checks* and it does. Opposite for R Handers. :cool2:

"Handedness. Some studies have found that the left testicle hangs lower in right-handed men and the right testicle hangs lower in left-handed men. Handedness is linked to cerebral asymmetry, and there is some suggestion that testicle size and position are, too. Intriguingly, scientists are investigating whether cognitive performance can be predicted by the testes"


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a lefty too...and i'm pretty even on both sides.

No idea which of my balls hangs lower though:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

lets start a club!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> lets start a club!


yay! do your balls hang low do the wiggle to and thro :bounce:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> Yea Ill try and find the thing I read; also says if your left hang the R ball should hand lower - *checks* and it does. Opposite for R Handers. :cool2:
> 
> "Handedness. Some studies have found that the left testicle hangs lower in right-handed men and the right testicle hangs lower in left-handed men. Handedness is linked to cerebral asymmetry, and there is some suggestion that testicle size and position are, too. Intriguingly, scientists are investigating whether cognitive performance can be predicted by the testes"


Bri's balls take turns at being the lowest hanging...and he is a righty.....


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri's balls take turns at being the lowest hanging...and he is a righty.....


I'm a righty but the left hangs lower.

Maybe there is a link.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri's balls take turns at being the lowest hanging...and he is a righty.....


I told you not to tell everyone about that ser!

:laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

My left bollock hangs lower and I'm a righty too.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

My left natty ball hangs lower than my right and I'm left handed when I write but a lot of other things I use my right hand. Also...my right side is bigger than my left.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Trained day before yesterday and day before that. And will be training again today.

Have been training at Spike's and have left my book there. So tonight I will bring it back and write up all my workouts.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Trained day before yesterday and day before that. And will be training again today.

Have been training at Spike's and have left my book there. So tonight I will bring it back and write up all my workouts.

Tonight me and Spike are going to be taking all the weight and bench etc. etc. to my gf's house.  Hopefully she'll be making an account and we'll get her journal up and running! Her 1st session is due tuesday! Very excited about training with the little minx.

Will be good havin weights there cos if i ever need to train and i can't get to gym or w.e i can train at hers will be awesome.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tell her good luck from me


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Tell her good luck from me


Pmsl, why don't you just tell her on fb later haha. Have another one of your flirty little convos lmao.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Pmsl, why don't you just tell her on fb later haha. Have another one of your flirty little convos lmao.


Lol nah I don't flirt with her mate. But yeah I'll wish her good luck if I see her on :laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Are you gonna be uploading videos of her squatting in the same attire as Mrs Wee?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol nah* I don't flirt with her* mate. But yeah I'll wish her good luck if I see her on :laugh:


I understand that, it's her flirting with you i should imagine. (mostly) lol.



WRT said:


> Are you gonna be uploading videos of her squatting in the same attire as Mrs Wee?


pmsl, we'll see about that. :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey man! Get those workouts written up  lol im taking my girl down the gym soon  duno if shel be all cardio and abs tho! Lol il get her working properly but :thumb: lol whens spikey boy ever getting his ass back on this lol?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Spikeyboy has been training, but is working alot doing overtime etc. Just don't think he's too fussed about UK-M tbh. I'm sure he'll be back at some point though.

Right I got some workoutssssss for you badboys...

*1.7.10* Trained at spikes.

*Rack pulls.*

80kg-12

110kg-5

130kg-1

150kg-1

180kg-0

180kg-0 On this attempt i locked out on one side but other side tore a huge bit of skin off of my hand and it ruiend the lift lol.

170kg-1

140kg-3

140kg-3

*Ham curls*

10kg-12

20kg-7

25kg-5

30kg-3

Pull throughs

20kg-10

30kg-10

40kg-10

50kg-3 messed up this set bigtime.

50kg-10  sorted it though.

*Lat pull*

50kg-10

60kg-7

70kg-5

70kg-7

Finished with some bicep curls.

*2.7.10* At spikes.

*ME incline bench press.*

50kg-10

60kg-5

75kg-2 *PB*was hopin for triple, will get this next time for sure.

80kg-0

80kg-0

70kg-3*PB*

60kg-10*PB*

*Skull crushers*.

20kg-12

40kg--0 Feeling shagged so had to drop the weight pmsl.

30kg-7

32.5kg-1

30kg-1

22.5kg-7

25kg-3

The skulls were a right mess tbh, kept using weight that was too heavy was only meant to be 3 working sets! Last time did skulls was killin these weights shows how much the incline fvcked my **** UP lol.

*Pushdowns*

20kg-10

25kg-5

25kg-7

27.5kg-5

*Seated cable rows.*

40kg-15

60kg-12

70kg-9

70kg-6*

60kg-5*

50kg-5* ***drop sets.

*4.7.10* At spikes.

*DE squat. *

20kg-15

50kg-5

65kg-2x10

*Ham curls.*

20kg-10

25kg-10

30kg-10

*Pull throughs.*

20kg-20x4

*Shrugs.*

50kg-15

60kg-15

60kg-15

JOB DONE!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh btw lads, speed squats are REALLLY doing something! I'm a basketball player, and when i was a gay 9 stoner when was about 15 i could jump pretty high. Back then was only bout 5ft 8 and grabbing the hoop with a nice run up was no problem, never quite dunked though.

Anyway since I've been lifting weights and not taking ball as seriously, I became much slower and my jump was laughable! Couldn't even touch the hoop, and am 5ft 10 now!

So me and my mrs. walked past the courts other day and i wondered if since speed squats trained explosiveness maybe they would've increased my jump? Low and behold I have added a significant couple of inches to my vertical which is cool.  Jumped without a run up in casual clothes off of two feet and hung on the hoop! And i certainly haven't lost weight! About a month ago would never have been able to do that! Few more months and i may be dunking which would be awesome! I'll get some vids up for you goons so you can see my alphaness.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workouts as always bri, and nice one with the jumps! funnily enough about explosive power in legs.. i was at glasgow science center today and there was a thing where you reach up as high as you can with your heels touching the floor then jump up and touch to evaluate the explosive power in your legs! lol i think my first touch was 232cm, then my jump touch was about 278  lol still not average but for our age :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to have to back man!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk me you do too many sets! do 3-4 warm ups one hard as fuk till fail then if you want a pump set then next 2 moves just do 2 warm ups 1 working set so only 3-4 working sets per work out 8 warm ups no more then 12 sets total per day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good your back spike old boy! Nice workout man, and jim thats part of the westsode program mate lol on DE day (dynamic effort) you do like 8 sets of 3


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well your back on posting now so better stay that way! Lol nice back shot mate v tapers coming in nicely


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm liking the new avvi too 

I've got a few new pics on one of the last pages on my journal, take a look if you want


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah id say your back looks like its gained some mass, that fecking vein on your left arm looks like its a worm in there :lol: !


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work on the vertical Bri. Try some box jumps maybe?. I've added these in before I squat (just pile the step up things real high) and it's already making a difference

Spike nice to see you back


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Definetely progress there man! Alot more mass on you now


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Been reading this journal, exelent progress lads, good read.

Subbed.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

spike1 said:


> thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> *its part of the program i am follwing which was recomended bty dutch scott*
> 
> cheers mate, its good to be back, i have still been on a few times just havnt been posting.


did he rate it or recomend it to personaly? if so are you on any gear? i think thats way too much and if scott recomended that to you at your level of development (not meant in a negative way) then im deffo starting to have 2nd thoughts on scotts advice as up untill now i thought it was sound......


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just a quick one i know ryan is still a baby so ill ask you too how old are you spike?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking good mate big change in the pics! You've deffo added mass as i said nice one!

Notice how as soon as you come back people are ACTUALLY posting again lmao.

And Jim I'm suprised you haven't heard of westside? Powerlifting programme.

http://www.dieselcrew.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/weight-training-weight-lifting/westside-barbell-basic-template-469668.html

Have a read of these. 

Thanks for stopping by though jim! Got DE squat today guys should be fun.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i have heard of westside pl buddy im not a spak i just didnt think its best suted to you guys iv all ways thought of it as a more advanced program tbh

i havnt read this thread from start but i take it you are after strength then?

id still say the volume is too high imo


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> im not a spak


 :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

jim i think the west side that they are doing is suited for beginners ? im not sure cant quite remember :innocent: lol but there is a westside program called westside for skinny bastards or somthing lmao think thats the one there on? may be wrong tho


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Gwannin lads, last two workouts have been pretty god damn awesome.

Did high box squats on wednesday worked up to a triple on 140kg  And did some heavy romanians worked up to 130kg for a triple on that too. Then did some rows and focused on form.

Last night had my ME bench press day in which i did board press. Used pillows though, and made it so it was at the exact height so that my upper arms were paralell with the floor at the lowest point of each rep. And got a triple of 92.5! I'll write up the whole workout in a bit but to say the least trainings been good this week.

Sorry ain't been posting much this week lads been spending alot of time in the kitchen lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

140kg!!! How high was this box!!! Well done mate that's really good

*curses at how much catching up he has to do*


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> Gwannin lads, last two workouts have been pretty god damn awesome.
> 
> Did high box squats on wednesday worked up to a triple on *140kg*  And did some heavy romanians worked up to 130kg for a triple on that too. Then did some rows and focused on form.
> 
> ...


Impressive - yea how high was this box...; I hit 140kg too this week. Happy days.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one on the squats mate! Yeah indulge us in the height of the box  ? Lol was gona say sumit else there but i forgot! Lmao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I take it the box allowed you to squat down about 2 inches? 

Lmao only joking mate, great workout


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys appreciate it!






Guys this is the closest i could find, reckon ours were slightly deeper though. Maybe 2-3 inches more.

They're called HIGH for a reson lol. We were originally gonna do 'em just off the bench, but they were basically para so there was no point. So we put a old blu ray player box on top of it. 

Will be sure to film it for ya next time lads don't worry.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So compared to that one yours were basically to the bench in that vid? Or just above? They seem pretty pointless to me at that height in the vid! Lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Even at the height in that vid mate he is still strengthening the upper part of his squat. Albeit the VERY upper part lol. Not pointless though depends on your goals imo.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Suppose, i havent really read into box squats but i might later on to see what there all about properly  workout today mate?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I have had a wee read into them, why are you doing them? Is it purely for technique?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm interesting, why not just do partials?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

It was my max effort day for squat, which requires doing a squat movement with heavy weight. Training your weaker part of the movement will in time get you a better squat.

For example if i was going to try and squat 110kg, and i very nearly got it but failed. This may be because I was weaker in the upper portion of the movement. So doing high box squats with heavy weights will make you more efficient at locking out the squat. 

That's the plan anyway! Same with the board presses.

Got DE squats in a bit. Ciao for now!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see! it all makes sense now  have a good workout son!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

wheres all the banter..


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I've ended up having a couple of days off cause I've been busy with various things, but will definitely be working out tomorrow. Diets still been spot on though so that's good 

Chris, I'd like to know where all the banter has gone too! This journal has come to a stand still!

You're all a bunch of cock sucking nob jockies.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol: :lol: its just the 2 of us now; but Im off to bed


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Banter?

Your face?

Um...

Um....

After your high box squatting will you be joining the legions in the gym who bench to an imaginary 6 inch board? :thumb: 

I do a proper squat lol JK I'm Bri :thumb:

Is that banter? am I doing it right yet?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

LMFAO! Bambi i think you've mastered banter tbh mate.

I can bench press impressive weights  They're completely in proportion with my deadlifts. LOL JK I'm MICHAEL TANSINI! AKA BAMBI!

How's that?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

OOoooooooooooooooooooo

It's ON now boy!

(yes I lol'd a bit)

I didn't cry when I was banned from the boards LOL JK I'M BRIAN HEYBURN AKA BRI

(see what I did there!)

Love ya


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I was in the gym this evening and saw a fattie in skinny jeans doin a workout, complete with eat spill out of top of jeans . . I came immediately


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Also know as BRAIN!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> OOoooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> It's ON now boy!
> 
> ...


I've got a cool user name, it's not gay at all! LOL JK, I'm Bambi! :whistling:

PMSL, this is excellent!



Callofthewild said:


> I was in the gym this evening and saw a fattie in skinny jeans doin a workout, complete with eat spill out of top of jeans . . I came immediately


Chris, to be quite frank I'm just very confused. I have no idea what you're talking about mate :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

ouch the username! I thought there were some things too sacred between us

I THOUGHT WE TRUSTED EACH OTHER! NO LONGER!

I don't care about reps at all. They're just a silly little green box LOL JK I'M BRI

Are we doing banter now?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> ouch the username! I thought there were some things too sacred between us
> 
> I THOUGHT WE TRUSTED EACH OTHER! NO LONGER!
> 
> ...


Ouch! You really hit me where it hurts! REPS. :lol:

I listen to really good contemporary music, not Five! LOL JK I'M BAMBI!

I'm straight. LOL JK I'M BAMBI! :laugh:

:bounce:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ohhhhh slurs about my sexuality now? What are we 6? Well yes emotionally we are but still!

I think you may have got me. But you cannot deny five are AWESOME!

Actually






I WIN


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Fancy a bum :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

End of banter. I want to listen to Five all day.

Seriously though, they're absolutely brilliant! I love 'em! So it wasn't a very good rip tbh lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

In a sec COTW I've just got to burn all my pictures of Bri 

Bri I found another video of you squatting






Love you!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah yeah very funny Bambi!

Founc a vid of you benchin buddy. 






BTW guys check out this vid of shawn ray, his physique is flawless. Try and pick faults. I just can't tbh!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ray's looks amazing but tbh Much prefer Kevin Levrone or if we're going back further, Serge Nubret


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi i hope i haven't upset you. You completely dismissed the benchin video. I hope we're still mates.

But yeah kev and serg are aweosme, still personally prefer Ray tbh.

What do you think gives the other gusy the edge?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh right we're still doing banter. Didn't actually see the video lol!

At least she did a full rep! Lol! 2!

<3

Levrone's shoulder/arm/chest most muscular is ridiculous. And Serge had imo the most aesthetic physique ever


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn i missed some banter  thats what i get for going

To bed early to try get up early and still sleep in :lol: that guys physiques seriously amazing, his triceps are fooking huge!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Damn i missed some banter  thats what i get for going
> 
> To bed early to try get up early and still sleep in :lol: that guys physiques seriously amazing, his triceps are fooking huge!!


Did someone post a picture of me? :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> Did someone post a picture of me? :whistling:


you wish


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> you wish


 :ban:

:lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mikeyboy came home today. And he decided he wanted to go for some more 1RM's pmsl. To see if he had lost/gained strength or whatever. I ended just going for *100kg bench *out of the blue. AND GOT IT! Was well chuffed.  So that means all my lifts are now in triple digits. And i have a 365kg total. Working towards the 500kg total for when I compete. Couple of years and i should be there. 

*Today's workout. *

*DE Squat.*

65kg-2x10

*Romanian Deadlifts.*

60kg-12

100kg-12 *PB*

110kg-12 *PB*

120kg-8 *PB*

60kg-15

*Hamstring curls.*

20kg-10

25kg-10

25kg-10

Was meant to do shrugs but forgot! What a douche. Will do them tomorrow instead in my DE bench workout. 

Btw the lady has been training and she's getting on really well. She isn't making a UK-M account though as she cba lol. Her current lifts are.

Squat-40kg

Dead-57kg

Bench-27kg

Seated military-22kgx2

She's doing really really well imo and is loving it! Will keep you all updated as she progresses. LOVE YOU ALL xxxxxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good sesh bri  nice one on the 100kg bench! did you get it on vid?!

send my congrats to your gf those are some impressive lifts already


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol cheers Ryan. Nah didin't get the vid as me and mike were the only ones there and i needed a spotter!

She says thankyou very much. 

xx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see  well hopefully spike or your gf is there next time so one can vid it :thumb: ..

no probs  im guessing shes staying the night ? lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah man hopefully get 105 on tape for ya. 

Had a pretty good workout today considering the circumstances, my chest was absolutly fooked from yesterday and i had DE bench press lol. Still increased my weight though and it felt even lighter than usual. Everything is going the right way 

*DE Bench press*

50kg-12

57.5kg-8 sets of 3

*Seated military press*

30kg-12

50kg-6

60kg-1 :S:S:S

50kg-5

55kg-5

60kg-2 *PB*

Went easy on this as shoulders and chest are sore lol. Yesterday I got 50kg- for 12 when me and mike were messin about. And today i reckon 8-9 tops. So lookin forward to next time when i hit 60kg for 4! Either way still repped 60 for the first time so am chuffed.

*French press.*

20kg-15

30kg-15 *PB*

32.5kg-10 *PB*

30kg-11

Was well chuffed with these! AM very excited about heavy triceps later this week as I'm going yo be doing tricep dips can't weight! Got a feeling I'm going to shift some goooood weights!

*Row machine.*

50kg-15

75kg-12

85kg-10 Short R.O.M.

80kg-10

*DB Shrugs*. Was meant to be done yesterday!

25kg-15

30kg-13

35kg-10

30kg-15

Looking forward to next session already.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh btw people me and abbie just trained and she deadlifted 70.5kg! Among other weight/rep increases. Was an overall good session she's doing well!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

70.5kg!? Wow well done tell her! That's amazing


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

That's damn good! More than some guys I know! Congrats to her


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Know a Lot of weak and unmotivated guys. Took someone to the gym the other day they could barely squat the 40kg, fully grown 23 year old male.

Tbh I started off very weak myself but that's past now


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good lifts Bri, how much do you weigh again?

PS your mrs is jailbait


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> you must know some pretty gay guys then :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> hope everyones ok, sorry i havnt been updating the journal, ill be back propaly soon when work calms down.
> 
> but i am still training hard, nothing changed there benched 110kg today which is a pb.


110!! nice one man. i benched 97.5 yesterday. wont be long till 100. :thumb: :thumb : when can you hang soon?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words! Abbie is very proud of herself! Love the way the only two people on here that know her personally are the only two who don't comment lol. And Steve who are you to call those guys gay? when you first started deadlifting you were only pulling 80 lol.

WRT I'm 12st 6 mate. 

Bring on next workout...... YEAH BUDDY!

And WRT she ain't jailbait mate, she's 17!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

well done on your deadlift abbie. im so proud of you  :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats ace for your girl tell her well done :thumb: good workout yesterday! Im due down the gym soon for shoulders :tongue: spike great work on the 110kg bench! And good work to mike on the 97.5  i need to get strong

Damn it!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan, the more rep i have the stronger you will get  Good luck for shoulders mate. what you hopin to get?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao i will be catching up with reps! Just half the time im

On my fone so forget to rep you and then when i do rep i rep to much and cant rep again for ages cause i gave to much in 24hrs lmao its a viscous cycle haha..

Ehm might try 50kg for 1 first then go for 42.5 for 5x5 or else do 45 for 5x5 not sure yet tho lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well you certainly hit those targets didn't you Ry!

Abbie squatted 50k today! WOOP WOOP! and she is very chuffed. She went for a second and her upper body started to go towards the floor, luckily I got there before anything happened lol.

But yeah awesome!

Got Max effort deads tomorrow can NOT WAIT!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i did indeed! Not be long till im overtaking you  lol

Sweet! Shes getting stronger every time, not long till shes tanning your little ass 

I got legs today and might try a max out straight away!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha yeah she's doing great!

Yeah go for a max today before your workout, then I'll know how much to squat when i beat you next week. 

Make sure you warm up though mate yea? lmao.

What you hopin for? 102.5? lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

And then youl fail  lol

Yeah i know haha will do 40 for 10 then 60 for 10 for warm ups as these feel so easy now, then duno what im gona try yet! Might do 105 or 110 not sure tho lol will have it on video tho!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Just you two wait, in a month's time I'll be back in business adding size and weight after this cut has finished, then you can be worried


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao we wil see mate we will see!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

It's onnnnnnnnnnnnn!

(Disclaimer: due to being retarded as a child, squatting is not possible, but I shall be willing to compete in any other event)


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

RP I bench 100! Try and catch that? lol 

Ryan make sure you deffo get the vid yeah?   Whatever you get I'll get 2.5 more next week. I promise. 

Rp wwhy can't you squat I'm confused, sounds weird lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just squatted 107.5kg for 2 fvcker  so chuffed! Got it videod  also got a vid of what i thought was that weight but it was actually 106.25 for 2 lmao forgot a plate on one side haha! Now going on to 4th set of 85 for 5!

And bri RP has a shortened achiles tendon which meens he cant squat cause he cant even get to parallel, it is explained in his journal lol, but he leg presses 240kg!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeh Bri, read my journal you pr**k :lol:

But yeh Ryan is spot on haha

Also my leg press is more than that, that's just for reps


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good leg pressin RP, gutted bout your gammy leg haha.

Lookin forward to squats next week...115kg yeeeaaahhhhh buddy!

You're gonna be soo gutted ryan.. 

Anyway had ME deads today. Was good. But could've been better. Held back at 1st as was hopin for a heavy single, but failed the single, so wish i had pushed a bit more on the lighter weights! Ah well.

*ME Deadlift*.

95kg-12

120kg-3

150kg-3 *PB* Vid to come. Coud've got 2 more i reckon but was savin energy for next set!

182.5kg-0 Didn't even come off the floor!

170kg-0

100kg(touch and go)- 18 *PB*

*Ham curls*

15kg-12

20kg-7

25kg-3

Had to get out gym early... So finished off session about 2 hours later at gf's...

*SLDL.*

87kg-12

110.5kg-8

130.5kg-10 *PB*

130.5kg-2

110.5kg.

These heavy sets were supposed to be touch and go as it's better for SLDL IMO. But my grip was slipping as have no chalk at my gf's. So had to keep putting it dead weight which was annoying, so they were a combo of touch and go and dead weight.

*Gay Lat pull.*

30kg-12

50kg-7

60kg-7

70kg-4

Guys, what are Romanian deads? Are they the same as SLDL? Cause when I have been doing what i thought were romanian deads, I've been just doing a SLDL but not going all they way to the floor with the weight. I've been going to just below knee's. Sometimes deeper. But i googled romanians and all the vids were just people doing SLDL's!

Anyone wanna clear this up lol????


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I haven't heard that myself mate. On the template i have been referring to it said to go for a heavy triple or single. I did the triple on 150kg. And 165 was months ago so i anticipated i would be stronger. I have attempted 180 before and got it to knee high. Today just wasn't feeling it. It'll be there soon.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Type in "Dorian Yates stiff legged deadlift on Youtube". That's a SLDL

Type in "how to do a romanian Deadlift". That's a RDL

For an RDL I go to about mid/upper shin but I have ridiculously lanky arms

When you do a deadlift are you 'gripping the slack out the bar'. It's hard to define but when you grab the bar you're squeezing it off the floor, pushing yourself away from the floor, not pulling it up. Or that's how I see it


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Well martin brown on here told me a while ago that it's not good for neural strength and confidence if you keep failing lifts so go for what you know you can get. Like go for 170, next time 175. No point in overreaching.
> 
> I think it's actually pretty rare for pl'ers to fail lifts in training, they usually go for lifts they know they can nail, so when the guys at westside do a heavy single it's not usually an all out 1rm but more like 95% of their 1rm.


Oh ok i see. Cheers for your help mate. I will definitely go for 170 next time. And the confidence thing makes sense too. Excuse my ignorance but what is neural strength? And how is it rellevant to failing lifts?  Thanks mate.



ruaidhri said:


> Bri I think romanian is a halfway house between a normal dl and sldl. There is a slight knee bend in romanian but not as much as normal dl.
> 
> For sldl's you want to be going as low as you can really, I go so the plates almost touch the floor (I avoid actually tuoching the floor to keep the tension on the hams)


Ok cool cheers!



Bambi said:


> Type in "Dorian Yates stiff legged deadlift on Youtube". That's a SLDL
> 
> Type in "how to do a romanian Deadlift". That's a RDL
> 
> ...


Well looks like I've been doing 'em fine then! I've been doing my RDL's the same as you.






These are how i do my SLDL.  ^^^


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys, I needed protein, didn't want a shake, didn't want to cook....

So i put 4 eggs in a pint glass and heated it for 40 seconds in the microwave....

It was RANK. Will i die?

eeeuuurrrghhh


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yes, say goodbye to life.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I knew it!

Well at least i died doing the thing i love.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> Guys, I needed protein, didn't want a shake, didn't want to cook....
> 
> So i put 4 eggs in a pint glass and heated it for 40 seconds in the microwave....
> 
> ...


Did you neck it?

Why not make some scrambled egg or something


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah i knecked it

CBA to make food lol. Wasn't hungry either... just need some tein!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Bri, Hows your training going mate ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey mate haven't seen you postin in ages!

Yeah good mate cheers, I'm doing westside and it's working out really good so far! Bench is up to 100kg for single. Got 150 for a triple today on deads, could've got more too. Testing my squat next week.

Hoping to compete in a PL comp in the coming years.  IMO my physique is looking better too. Up a few pounds. :thumb:

How's your training mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good sessionnnn!

Unlucky with the heavy deads mate, as said just go slighlty lighter next time 

I think nueral strength may be something to do with your mind, although your thinking/saying to yourself "i can lift this" your subconcious may play a part in it and know you cant lift it which leads to failing? Aint got a clue if im right but just what i thought of off the top of my head :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm with you mate. Thanks for explaining it! It makes sense, cheers.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like i was completely off! Lol whats on the agenda today bri?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Had ME bench day yesterday, went really well.  Was drastically stronger on Bench, and cgbp. Was awesome, however the benching was actually done the day before, bnut workout was cut short. then finished it day after. Will just write it as one thing though....

*ME Bench press.*

50kg-12

60kg-6

*90kg-5* Well chuffed with this, single was the aim, then triple, then just ended up doing 5. lol. I do 1 and spike was like REP IT REP IT! cos it looked so easy. 




*CGBP*

40kg-12

45kg-10

62.5-7 *PB*

72.5kg-5 *PB*

80kg-5 *PB*

Last time i did close grip i got a very hard triple on 72kg! that was like 2-3 weeks ago. 80 for 5 today? Strength is flyin up.  Vids to come.

*Skulls.*

20kg-10

30kg-7

35kg-6

37.5kg-5

40kg-2

Vids to come.

*BB Rows.*

60kg-12

80kg-12

85kg-12

90kg-8

Form was off on this, swung a bit etc. Felt good though.

Overjoyed with this session, look forward to seeing the vids guys! I can't believe my strength atm!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great gains mate, 90kg for 5 is awesome


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome benching mate well done  nice commentry from spike! :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Loving the benching mate, one thing I'm wayyyy behind on you lol

Check this out






What do you guys think? Made me question my bench setup


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheers Bambi!

Watched about 2 mins of the video, he certainly knows what he's talking about. I'll watch the whole thing when i get a chance.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive seen that before it was posted somwhere else when someone asked about benching lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

You're a strong little fcker aren't you, should be good for 100x1?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheers mate! Yeah I can get 100 for a single.  Got it on video as well will upload it tomorrow at some point it's on mate's phone. :cheers:


----------



## BrutalRaw (May 20, 2010)

Subbed .

those are some very impressive weights for a little guy . looks like your making some very good strength gains there too .

Will be keeping an eye on this .

Keep it up very well done .

BR


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks very much BR! Appreciate it, means alot having people following my journal.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so wheres the shoulder workout updates ?!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan i did shoulders yesterday! Was awesome. but didn't write it in my workout from other day so will wirte that up first.

21.07.10

*DE squat.*

50kg-12

60kg-3

67.5kg for 8x 2 reps.

*Ham curls.*

25kg-10

30kg-10

30kg-10

*Rowing machine.*

65kg-12

55kg-15

50kg-15

40kg-20

*Smith machine shrugs.*

30kg-15

50kg-13

80kg-10

Finished with some biceps. Been told they look small in comparison to the rest of my arms so will be doing some extra work on them at the end of each work out.

Legs felt sore practically straight away and have been in agony for the 2 days following this work out as well!

Over all great session


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

23.07.10

*DE Bench*

50kg-12

57.5kg - 8x3

*Dumbell Shoulder Press*

10kg-10

15kg-5

20kg-5 (was a difficult pb last session, this session it was easy!)

25kg-5 *PB* (really chuffed!)

20kg - 7 *PB*

*Tricep Dips*

20kg-15

25kg-15

30kg-12

40kg-10

Was really happy with how strong I was on those!

*Lat Pull Down*

7th-12

10th-12 *PB*

12th-9 *PB*

8th-12

Finished with some biceps.

Catch me on shoulders Ryan, SUCKER :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just have 2 words mate  .... 120kg squat.. BOOOM!!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha we'll see about that! I'll be squatting tomorrow or monday so we'll see what happens skinny legs :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes we will see in 2 minutes me updating my journal with video proof


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh **** I didn't realise you'd actually done it lol! Well done mate! I'll check in on your journal in a sec. Congratulations 

Well I've got squats in a couple of days so I'll be right up there with you big boy! If I get it it's a draw ok?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate  mega chuffed with it! no more maxing out now till just before my holiday  5x5 all the way till then  ! lol, yeah that is fair enough since we didnt squat on the same day


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ME!!!!!!! 

Got two workouts i need to post up. Will do it today if i get a chance but will most likely be tomorrow.

Love to all.. xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy birthday brian! Can legally go out on the lash now  .. Left you a wee fb message sweetcheeks <3 xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy birthday bud


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes eveyone!

*26.7.10*

*ME Squat. *

40kg-12

50kg-10

60kg-5

80kg-2

90kg-1

105kg-1 *PB*

110kg-0

80kg-2

60kg-5

Wanted 120 to beat Ryan, but realistically I was dreaming a bit hoping to add 20kg to my squat pmsl. But nevertheless I'm happy with 105 cos it was very easy. Tbh with 110 i think it was a mental thing. Was brickin it in anticipation of the lift and just wasn't feeling good about it. Mike couldn't believe i didn't get it after how easily I got 105. Oh wel still 5kg eh? 

*Hamstring curls. *

15kg-10

25kg-7

32.5kg-5

40kg-3 *PB* easy tbh.

*Good mornings.*

40kg-10

70kg-7

72.5kg-5 *PB*

75kg-3 *PB*

Overall not bad at all.

Worked out twice today lol, see next post for seond session!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

After the above workout me and mike still felt super awesome, so we went down the gym at 1am and trained again. And had a brilliant workout! So 2 workouts in one day. Both full of massive pb's.

*ME Floor press.*

Previous pb was 85kg for 1, tried 90 but failed.

W.U.

90kg-1 *PB*

100kg-1 *PB*

Was really pleased with this, felt soo strong decided to go over to the flat bench and got *102.5kg *   *PB*

*French Press.*

20kg-12

35kg-7 *PB*

40kg-5 *PB*

45kg-2 *PB*

*Tricep pushdowns. *

W.U.

5th-5 *PB*

6th-1 *PB*

5th-3 *PB*

*Dumbell rows. *

20kg-12

30kg-12

40kg-12

45kg-12

Considering this was my second workout of the day, 9 pb's isn't bad ey? So altogether today I got 13 pb's. In two workouts! Who needs superman when you got me pmsl.

I've got heaps of training footage to show you all which will hopefully go up tonight. Got new phone so will get Mike to send it over. Don't hold ya breath though know what Mike's like lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

well done on the squats :thumbup1: you'll get to 120 soon enough just keep it up


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout mate, how did you find the dumbell rows??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just checking In. Nothing to see here

keep it up little man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome workouts mate, yeah you only got 105 but its something for you to work towards next time :thumbup1: whats floor press i aint seen it before ? lol and ace on the bench  you'l be overtaking your squat soon! lol

is your gym open 24 hours lol? or did yous do it at home?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Yeah Ryan gyms open 24 hours. All members know the code to the lock so we can let ourselves in. And floorpresses are like bench press but on the floor lol. So there's less range of movement. And Bulk, tbh I didn't really like dumbell rows, I think they're gunna take a bit of getting used to. Anyway, on to yesterday's workout.

*DE Squat*

Warm up....YAWN.

67.5kg for 10 sets of 2.

*Hamstring curls.*

26.25kg-10

31.25kg-10

31.25kg-8

*Lat pull*

6th-12

8th-12

10th-10

6th-12

*DB Shrugs.*

25kg-15

30kg-12

35kg-12

40kg-12

That was that! Was a good workout, we were meant to do bicep and calves too. But Mike had to rush off to work,so we came back to gym in the evening and did it then instead. Smith machine calf raises and heavy barbell curls.

While we were at gym, mike said he wanted to bench quick, we weren't supposed to. But yet again we did! :cursing: :cursing: However was good, *90x6 *PB* 100x2 *PB* 105x1 *PB** I filmed it and the vids are all on my phone, will upload later. PROMISE. Still haven't got all other vids of fmike though as his phone is fvckin up.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats ace i want a gym like that! Lol ahh i see  , good work on the bench mate! Your begining to look like a little bicep and chest boy tho :lol:

How was the bday?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Pmsl I know! Looking forward to my next deadlift session though  I've only been a bicep boy for the last 2 weeks or so though lol.

Yeah my bday was awesome thanks  going out with Spike and Mike on friday so that should be a laugh.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well you better sort it laddy and get the legs hammered! Lol

Good stuff mate  whens the next deads sesh?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good benching mate! How hard did that feel?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't worry mate I'm workin on it lol. Think I'm gonna be tryin out spped deads next session mate. I do speed days for squat and bench, deads deserve the same treatment. Although it's not actually part of westside. But I'm just gonna give it a try, 
















Enjoy!

Bulk, to see how hard it was. See above. lol. Why don't you upload some vids bulk? Haven't seen training footage of you before. ??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bri said:


> Don't worry mate I'm workin on it lol. Think I'm gonna be tryin out spped deads next session mate. I do speed days for squat and bench, deads deserve the same treatment. Although it's not actually part of westside. But I'm just gonna give it a try,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you bench spotter is alert and concentrating :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ur spotter is useless... but nice benching tho dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol looked like quite an effort mate! Well done.

And the reason I haven't been posting vids up is because I have a ****ty Orange dongle and the signal is crap so it'd take fvcking ages to upload it, half the time it loses connection too lol. But when I make a vid in a few weeks I'll just have to go over a friends house and upload it there.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I know he's a great spotter what would i do without him pmsl.

Nice one Bulk will look forward to seeing some vids dude.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

great vids bri! nice spotter :lol: who was it ? lol

liked the roar too :lol: fvck me lmao was the gym empty ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Spotter was Mike. We're just as bad as eachother tbf. Maybe we should address that lol.

Nah there was no one in there at the time mate. Regardless of that i would've growled anyway lol,


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think yous should lmao

sounded a bit like a bird giving birth  :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri after watching that 105kg video I would pay good money to hear what noise you make when you orgasm

Seriously 100kg looked light weight dude, keep your ass on the bench next time if you can! But well done


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry about your spotting bri and that its upset everyone lol. im going to be posting on this journal too from now on.

got a couple workouts i havent posted on here yet so will add them now.

 :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

26/7/10

M.E squat

40-12

60-8

80-5 was gutted about these, really thought i was gonna get a pb today...

90-1

110-1

125-0



Hamstring curls

15-12

35-7

45-5 PB

50-3 PB

Good mornings

40-12

70-8 PB felt had a lot more reps in there

75- 7 PB Had more but wanted to keep really strict form on these

80-5 PB Yeah buddy

good workout overall but still gutted about the squats


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

26/7/10

*Bench*

50-15

60-8

*Floor press*

60-8

80-1

90-1

100-1 PB

105-0

105-0

*French press*

20-12

35-3 PB

35-6 PB

37.5-2 PB

*TRi push downs*

2nd plate-20

5th plate-7 PB

6th-5

7th-0 (haha)

6th- 2

*D.B rows*

20-12

30-12

40- R= 12 L= 10

45- R= 12 L= 10 PB

*DB curls*

10-12

15-12

20-3

15-12

benched 102.5 today too  PB

did both these workouts in the same day as it was bri's birthday on the 27th. but was a couple brilliant workouts as we PB'd the sh1t out of it!!!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

28/7/10

Speed squat

40-12

60-5

67.5x8-2

Hamstring curls

30-12

35-10

40-10

latt pull down

plate 8- 12

plate 11-12

plate 10-12 slow negs

shrugs

25-10

35-12 PB

40-9

40-13 PB

not too shabby:beer:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

heavy shoulders today!! bri is gonna get destroyed!!

:rockon:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks God amd cheers Bambi, hey what's wrong with my form it's perfect! :whistling:

Yeah yeah Mike good luck with shoulders today, you're gonna get battered!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Thanks God amd cheers Bambi, hey what's wrong with my form it's perfect! :whistling:
> 
> Yeah yeah Mike good luck with shoulders today, you're gonna get battered!


fcuk your mother. i take it your at home now yeah?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

yeeah buddy, what time you gonna come round?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

just eating some yog, and drinking tea. will leave v v soon :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

let me know mate.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok mate cheers. What do you mean by tuck them in? As silly as that may sound.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workouts mikey boy, unlucky with the 125kg squat!

So bicep boy (bri lmao) you working out today?

Was talking to michael (bambi) on fb chat last night and hes made up names for all of us :lol:

He called me "quadzilla"

Your now "bicep boy" due to all your recent benching lol

Jakes "gun show" :lol:

Chris (cotw) is juicer because of his "natty non-steroidal pills" lol

And then he just called spike the invisible man due to his dissapearance from posting! Lol

Help me think of one for michael now :whistling: and mike to  lol?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot God will give that a read when I'm back from gym.

Yeah me and Mike are off to the gym in like 10 mins. Speed bench day and heavy shoulders, (Mike will get destroyed)

Pmsl those names are quality. I'll think of a good one for Bambi don't worry, it'll be some sort of joke about his benching to deadlift ratio pmsl. As for Mike...Hmm...Max Out Mike. pmsl. He's always bloody maxin out. lmao.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one, is it speed deads? I was going to workout but thought nah i will take my bday off to chill :innocent: lol so will go tomorrow 

Yeah good idea! Lol and nice one haha and it is true lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> 26/7/10
> 
> M.E squat
> 
> ...


Nice work MIKEEEEEEE; how come you dont make your own journal :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hes got one lol

Oi bicep boy wheres my birthday wishes i gave you some! Cvnt :lol: xxx


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Gimme a link so I can hav a read...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Good workouts mikey boy, unlucky with the 125kg squat!
> 
> So bicep boy (bri lmao) you working out today?
> 
> ...


Gun show :lol: :lol:

Great names though :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

It's amazing how creative you can be on the most boring 9 hour shift in existence


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea Bambi nice nick names there; what about yourself... fish?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Got called fish at school 

I dunno something about my inability to bench much more than my bodyweight but the fact I'm near a 2.5bw deadlift?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Got called fish at school
> 
> I dunno something about my inability to bench much more than my bodyweight but the fact I'm near a 2.5bw deadlift?


if its any consolation my bench is crap too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bum hole!

that is all


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

My bench is decent, nearly 1.5 x BW


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> bum hole!
> 
> that is all


No James thats your nick name


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Only if I can call you Con mk. 2 :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Progress guys. Let me know what you think, personally am quite happy with things atm 

Don't just say "looking good" Yes i know I'm guilty of it as well lol. But would like to know good points bad points etc. Really giv me your honest critique. love to all!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice progress mate, delts and tri's are looking good IMO


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good progress, tris are looking good, lats look nice and thick in the second pic, no back shots this time bud ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work Brain!!!!!!!!! Lookin good


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Shoulder and pecs showing some good progress bud and the abs are starting to bulk out.

Good work.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Shoulder and *pecs showing some good progress *bud and the abs are starting to bulk out.
> 
> Good work.


+ your arms are continuing to grow :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thankyou very much guys! Will take some back pics at gym tonight! Really appreciate all your input.

Scoobielad what do you mean my abs are starting to bulk out? Do you mean I'm getting fatter yeah? Cos I am for sure lol. Just wanted to confirm. Thankyou for your post. 

Please also tell me weak points guys as I wanna know what i need to work on. :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Also Bri, in your fbook profile piccy cheeky gunnage I spy?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Just checking in to say I'm still here but in sunny Florida ha - hope you boys are making good progress.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Some backs shots for ya guys!

Training has been really good! Did Db press and got the 35's up for two sets of 5. Huge pb considering on 17th june couldn't even get one rep! 

Did speed squats yesterday with 70kg. Was chuffed with how quick i was. Also did SLDL and got 140 for 8.  But at the time thought it was 130, didn't realise it was 140 until i watched the vid back pmsl. And I got 130 for 10.

All is well! Speed bench day next workout along with heavy shoulders.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot for the input Simon.

And Bambi yes well spotted lmao.






^^^ 140kgx8 SLDL. Despite what Mike says lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a heavy SLDL but damn doesn't that hurt your back being so rounded. Made me wince watching it! I'll video some of my RDLs tomorrow to show how I do them but good back progress bud. To really 'flare' your lats flare them 'out' and 'down' I find that brings them out a lot more. Top progress

P.S I've never seen you do chin ups before! <3


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one on the 35's mate, backs looking good, watched the vid and its kindov as if your doing normal DLs, when i do them i dont put the weight down i very briefly touch and go and keep legs locked out, hits the hams well! Even tho i can only do like 60kg on them lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bri said:


> Thanks alot for the input Simon.
> 
> And Bambi yes well spotted lmao.
> 
> ...


should be more like this


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> should be more like this


iv allways done mine more like this (this was a light warm up set so dnt lol at weight on bar)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i do them a bit like yours jim exept i go a little lower (probs easier due to tiny weight on it lol )


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i think mine is flexability? lol


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i think mine is flexability? lol


your flexible enough when your dipping your balls in my mouth! X


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

It would appear I've been doing my SLDL very wrong! Will amend form next time I do them and upload another vid.

I should've just youtubed 'em before I did 'em. I thought you were just supposed to keep your legs in a fixed position and use mainly back.

oops.

And why should back be flat/arched? 



dutch_scott said:


> ur dead is fine
> 
> con does a stiff legged practicaly, jw lifts like u
> 
> ...


IMO not an issue I've always deadlifted like that. Tried having my back flat and can't move even close to the amount of weight. It feels really uncomfortable. As dutch says in this post my body frame isn't suited.

But thanks alot everybody for input on what SLDL actually is lol. Will be doing 'em again soon. Will post vids as i said.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol the vid that scott posted of the dead- that guy had ok form it was his shoulders that rolled that was only prob, his lower back was good imo bri's form was shyt because it was his lower back that was curling up! looked like a fuking cammel! to vids with 2 diff forms i cant even see the relevence in posting that vid tbh

if your lower back rolls its not because your body isnt suted to the move its because its not suted to the weight!

bri id lighten the weight work on form sldl are for hams? or atleast thats all i ever do them for when you roll the lower back like that you shift all focus on to the lower back if you keep back in the natty s shape (or atleast as much as you can) it will force the focus on the hams, if it isnt hams you wana hit then do reg dl's id hate to read a post one day from you saying shyt gotta take x-months off as if fuked my back!

and all for what a few lbs extra on a gym lift if it was a one off comp lift then fair play but not in the gym


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Jim, good post thanks will rep when i can! Thanks alot Ruaidhri too. 

Right well I did SLDL today and worked on my form tell me what you guys think, vids are below. I think I may need to keep my back maybe slightly flatter? Other than that i think they're better.

Let me know what you think! I tried my best but as always guys tell me what's good/bad always tryin to improve.

*Speed DL's.*

Warm up....

100kgx2 for ten sets. 30 secs rest.

*Ham curls.*

25kg-7

35kg-5

40kg-4

*SLDL*

60kg-10 (Started light cos didn't know how strong I'd be with better form!)

80kg-10

100kg-7

110kg-5 




130kg-3 




140kg-3 




150kg-1


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Speed Deadlifts from earlier today, first time doin 'em and really enjoyed em.

Speed DL's. 




This was aaagges ago better late than never!

150 deadlift triple. 




These tricep dips are great, awesome pump and feel amazing. Would reccomend them, hurt your kness though they bend other way lol.

60kg Tricep dips x10.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey bri, just seen your progress pics, looking good mate :0)

140x8 sldl made me cringe mind!! Not gonna repeat what was said above ^^ No point

Well done on gains though


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Equally just saw you deadlift 150 triple vid.. your back is rounded on that too mate! You want to re-assess your form!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Bri said:


> Thanks for that Jim, good post thanks will rep when i can! Thanks alot Ruaidhri too.
> 
> Right well I did SLDL today and worked on my form tell me what you guys think, vids are below. I think I may need to keep my back maybe slightly flatter? Other than that i think they're better.
> 
> ...


Hate to be bearer of bad news but SLDL form is still off matey!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just watched the vids mate, first off thats some nice dipping! nice old vid lol and the SLDL looks much better form imo but im not 100% on what perfect form is with them lol still good but! thats some speedy deadlifts lol nice work mate keep it up!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot for input everybody, will take it all on board as the last thing i want is an injury. :thumb: Next time I do 'em will post vids up.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Hey bri, just seen your progress pics, looking good mate :0)
> 
> 140x8 sldl made me cringe mind!! Not gonna repeat what was said above ^^ No point
> 
> Well done on gains though


Thanks alot mate!



ruaidhri said:


> Oh and on the speed deads, you looked like you were about to give up, maybe try psyching yourself up next time or something.


Gotta be kidding right? :laugh:



God said:


> On the SLDL don't feel that you have to touch the floor. Forcing yourself to go that low, unless you are particularly flexible you are likely to mess up your form. Better to keep your back and legs as straight as possible IMO. Others may disagree.


It felt quite comfortable in regaards to flexibility. But if it's going to make my form suffer I shall try them with a shorter ROM next time. :thumbup1: Thanks mate.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

wat u weighin in @ now big boy?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Slightly under 13 stone mate.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> Slightly under 13 stone mate.


shut up with that sad face 13 stone is decent man Im only 14 and im like 5 years older!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha thanks Chris I'm tryin.  You're a stone heavier and quite a bit leaner though too.  Not that that's hard amount of fat I'm holdin atm!

Ruaidhri I had to change my pants after that vid OMG. Seriously I'm in love!

Ok mate will be sure to get my form spot on next time. Quite looking forward to it, gutted I didn't crack it today though tbh! Ah well at least I was closer than last time, baby steps ey? 

Inout is really appreciated guys.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just watched that vid ruaidhri and only have one thing to say.. major fake tan desastor :lol: but thats interesting i shall try it like that next time as ive been doing mine similar to brians, we shall how better it is


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok i just did it like that vid with no weight to try and fvck me my hams got hit and my hands never even got to my knees :lol: damn thats good!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

you've been tangoeeeeeeeed


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm with ruaidhri on that one she can be whatever colour she likes!

Be sure to let me know when you do mate I' love to see vids and pics etc. You got a journal mate?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Aye. It's called ruaidhri's powerlifting log/quest to be a big strong ba5tard but I need to get powerlifting bit removed (i've pm'd lorian) cos powerlifting didn't work out for me. Switched back to bb'ing 2 months or so ago and loving it


Oi McKinnon all you have to do is PM a mod to change the title for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I did that and had mine changed within 24 hours lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

do you know bulk that thats me just realised with you saying that that your title was changed :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

much better form but for me the back was still a little rounded try them side on to a mirror?

this is what runs through my head when sldl ing- i keep my legs straight i stick my ass out like a porn star wating to get fuked try to get that accent on the S in my spine as i lower the weight my ass goes back i keep the bar as close to my body as i can, it just feels like a ham stretch, as i come up i bring my thighs forward and back up at the same time. just try to keep the bar against your thighs and shins never let it come away from your body and you will find that you allmoste rock back and forth ill try get some pics for ya so you can see what i mean

the next time i do sldl ill do a vid side on so you can see


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> This, IMO Bri, is perfect form on an SLDL.
> 
> What would you not do to this chick. I can't think of anything hotter than a fit girl doing straight leg deadlifts!!!
> 
> ...


Gone for a week, this is the first thread I look at............................I think it was fate :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

What's crackalacking chaps!

*Eye update.*

I gor really bad eyes. They're +9.5. But I wear contacts 99% of the time so it's not an issue. But woke up other day and had lost all peripheral vision in left eye. So now anyone could throw a punch at the side of my face and I wouldn't even see it coming!

Great! Or from below in fact. I can literally poke my cheek with my finger and can't see sh1t!

Getting reffered to specialist at hospital hope I don't become retarded.

Optician was completely confused and didn't have any idea what's causing it. She did loads of tests and found nothing. Anyone heard anything like this before?

*Training Update.*

Pulled 155kg triple. And 170 single.  Videos available upon request but ain't gonna waste time uploading them if no ones bothered, takes ages. But let me know and will upload no problem.

Got Speed bench tonight. 62.5kg.

*Form Update.*

SlDL form is spot on, I can't see anything wrong with it now. Hamstrings have never had DOMS quite like it so it's deffo doing something right. Here's vid feel free to critique but i think you'll be hard pushed!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

unlucky with the eye mate hope its better soon, get the 170 up id like to see it if ya dont mind  and nice work with the SLDL! form looks good :thumb: im doing them tomorrow so i'l get a lil vid aswell


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

tunnel vision.... curious. Have you thought about laser?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> unlucky with the eye mate hope its better soon, get the 170 up id like to see it if ya dont mind  and nice work with the SLDL! form looks good :thumb: im doing them tomorrow so i'l get a lil vid aswell


No worries I'll get it up in a minute. I hitch big time lol but still locked it out so am chuffed. Bear with me. :thumbup1:



Callofthewild said:


> tunnel vision.... curious. Have you thought about laser?


Not exactly tunnel, it's only one eye and my peripheral is only restricted in the bottom corner...cba to explain but it's only partial.

And have considered it yes. But last time i looked into it with the opticians my eyes were soo bad that treatment wouldn't be possible. Because the laser would have to be soooo strong it would really damage my eye in the process. 



ruaidhri said:


> Perfect form! Would say you could have got a few more reps aswell.
> 
> About the eye, no idea but I can tell you that rhod cells are concentrated on the periphery of the retina so they are responsible for peripheral revision :lol: (the things they teach you in dentisty :S)


Yeah had more reps for sure, but wanted to nail the form!!! Glad you approved the form mate!

haha, that's some smart talk! Wel i can tell you it has bugger all to do with my retina. They initially though i had a detached retina, but had a look and my retina is fine. :confused1:

They did a glucoma test and that came out fine, they suspected may be this as dad has it. But am too young to get it yet really.

Optician said it may be a build up of pressure that needs to be released. We'll see what happens I'll let you guys know. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

God said:


> Well I hope the eye improves, doesn't sound pleasant.
> 
> Your deadlifts coming on leaps and bounds good work. 4 plates a side soon hey.


Yeah eyes not great but I'll live. Alot worse stuff happens out there! 

Yeah I'm happy, I nearly locked out 4 plates a few weeks ago, was at gym with jw007 and mike. He said he'd give us £50 each lol. But i just couldn't lock out. Mike did though and got the full £100!

Baby steps I'll be there in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan vid is still "processing"

lol.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Here you go sweetcheeks.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah babes, nice one mate, next time no hitch :thumb: nice timing with the music :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri that's a good lift and it's obvious you have A LOT of power in your back AND I know it's a 1RM but the rate you're rounding your spine you are really going to do yourself an injury soon. You start off pretty high which isn't so much a problem but the fact is your hips shoot up so quickly the movement is all back no legs. I know dutch said that's fine konstantinov does that but he doesn't round his lower back, only his upper back and you do both. Not trying to bust your balls mate but offering some friendly advice


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah man, want it next time. EASY.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot for input Bambi, I genuinly appreciate your concern...However..

I tried it keeping my back flat at bottom. Couldn't lift fvck all. Felt completely powerless.

Bambi, you're a smrt guy. WHY will it do me an injury? I'm not saying it won't. I dont really know tbh. but jst wondered if you knew why having a slight arch in back will cause injury as opposed to flat.

Btw It's the most comfortable position for me and causes me NO pain.

Also if the human back will get damaged by being arched why does it move so comfortably in such a way? Surely that is a major flaw in our design is it not? lol.

Seems odd considering no other bodypart has this problem.

DO you have evidence of someone injuring themselves due to lifting like me? If so please share vid/story.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.dieselcrew.com/how-to-deadlift-deadlifting-techniques

Skip to the bit about improper dl technique

This says it better than I could

I'm not saying completely flatten it just differ between rounding your upper back and lower back. You might not have any pressure on it now but a lower back injury is most commonly acquired by lots of little injuries not just one big one.

Also the problem is that you have to hitch and if you ever want to compete hitching normally isn't allowed (unless in strongman) so if you have an eye on pling it might be best not to hitch.

But if that's what works foryou and you're happy with it no worries!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks alot Bambi just reading through it now. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

you know it is really hard to tell from the angle, but the hitch almost looks like it is caused from a rounding in the back that you have to work to straighten out at the top. getting your back straight while holding large weight is really really hard and may be why fixing that "hitch" is so hard... Take a film from the side so we can see that spine and re-post

-Robert

Just found this on a thread on another forum. Bambi if I'd known hitching wasn't allowed in comp then would've adressed ages ago..

DO you guys think i should expect a big drop in strength because I'll be adressing form?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

im back from work mate, we training tonight??


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

At first but when you sorted technique your weights would rocket up again


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

yeah we're training tonight mike ring me!

Ok bambi sweet, just hope it don't take too long!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

try deadlifting with your ass right down mate, helps me alot


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> aye
> 
> if you do this and learn to use your hams and glutes you shouldn't lose any strength!


yep! also my lift seems easier this way, probs due to full leg drive! its all about the ass baby boooyaaaaa


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Going gym in a bit guys. Will do a bit of deadlifting before try and get used to better form....Will film it and put it up tomorrow and you guys can help me out. 

As usual guys i genuinly really appreciate that you all take the time to help me out. I wouldn't be anywhere near where i am if it wasn't for this site. 

xxoxoxoxox

How UN-ALPHA AM I!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you got some weird ass workout times! lol try it at lightweight first when you do it remember so you dont get ****ed off if you dont get it!

all gotta help each other mate its what its all about :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

24hr gym?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah man 24 hours. There's a lock on door and members know the code so can go whenever. :thumbup1:

*Training.*

Had good sessions last night, went to 65kg on speed bench and it was flying up. So pleased with that. When i began westside I was struggling to get speed on 50kg so somethings working!

Did seated mili to dead stop on chest, 50kg triples....

CGBP. 60-15 62.5-12 65-10 ALL *PB*'S!!!

Pull ups 3x8

Job done!

All of this is on vid, as yest any requested vids will be uploaded. I always film every working set. So from now on *wanna see something **REQUEST IT**!*

*Form.*

Then I worked on the deads, tried spot on form. Only just pulled 130. I mean just.

Tried it again but with ass higher, back still flat. Was easier but still struggled alot compared to usual.

Will upload and you guys can tell me how to get my back power again!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

This was too hard! Surely there's still a big form issue? 130 shouldn't be that hard to pull!






This was easier but still hard, and don't think form is right stiilll..

HELP.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember Dutch Scott saying I lifted like Jw and not to worry about slight arch in back....






How does my form compare to his? Cos he doesn't hitch.... So [email protected] clearly still doing something wrong..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao wanna see something request it! that sounds so wrong  , good work on it all, get the deadlifts up so we can see  !


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

They're up mate. Posted 'em at bottom of last page!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's my opinion

Your hamstrings and glutes are proportionally weak to your back. So they are rising early shifting all the stress to the stronger muscles (your back). The differences between you and jw is your hips reach terminal extension much quicker than his - his back rises with his hips whereas your hips go and then your back does. I had this problem and I trained hams 2x a week (romanian deadlifts, slow negative all stress in the hams) and I don't really have this problem now

The good news on the 130 is your back was flat. If you want a solution I would prioritise hamstring work 2x a week. Do it first before quad work. If you can't 'feel' the muscle working squeeze your hams with your hands before you do the exercise and imagine them contracting. GHRs, stiff legged deadlifts, wide stance box squats lying leg curls, deep olympic squats.

But I would listen to some bigger guy's opinion before mine

EDIT: Also jw when he's shaking the bar is squeezing all the slack out of it. When you grip the bar you want to hold it in the way so that it's tense not loose otherwise you waste energy taking the slack out of it when it should be already off the floor. Perhaps leaning back into your heels more and this would stop you hitching?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

never mind my previous post about vids haha had it in reply for ages lol, form looks good.. first vid seemd to go up well then the second really well, looking at jw's video it looks about the same, maybe he is just more used to the heavier weight than your body is ? why dont ya go back down lower for a bit and work up again ? see how that helps the hitch ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Here's my opinion
> 
> Your hamstrings and glutes are proportionally weak to your back. So they are rising early shifting all the stress to the stronger muscles (your back). The differences between you and jw is your hips reach terminal extension much quicker than his - his back rises with his hips whereas your hips go and then your back does. I had this problem and I trained hams 2x a week (romanian deadlifts, slow negative all stress in the hams) and I don't really have this problem now
> 
> ...


Awesome post mate, all makes sense. I will be doing more hammy work as i think you may be right. Will try leaning back on heels more cos am visualising that in my head and I think that may work.

Will PM a couple guys get some opinions. :thumbup1:



Ryan16 said:


> never mind my previous post about vids haha had it in reply for ages lol, form looks good.. first vid seemd to go up well then the second really well, looking at jw's video it looks about the same, maybe he is just more used to the heavier weight than your body is ? why dont ya go back down lower for a bit and work up again ? see how that helps the hitch ?


That's the plan Ry, gonna have to lower the weight until form is down. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good man but as jw said in a post your form in a 1rm will not be perfect. Your deadlifting style doesn't have to be perfect form and when you get above a certain weight the youtube nazis won't like it but personally if I'm hitching I know my form could get dangerously bad very quickly. It's different for everyone. Perhaps even think about swapping to sumo or semi-sumo style?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good mate will be good when you get the form down cause it will also give your ego a boost and perhaps get your strength up due to it!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey ho boys and girls, feels like I been gone a while but Mrs. was on hols so been with her since she's been back.....

*Eye Update.*

Been diagnosed, a condition called optic disc drusens. A build up of boll0cks on my optic nerve which doesn't let light into that part of eye.

So got no peripheral vision in left eye now and just gonna have to deal with it.

No treatment, could get worse, could get better. Could also spread in other eye and in some cases can result in blindness. 

But I'm sure I'll be fine not worried at all tbh, parents are upset though bless em.

*Training.*

Been goooooddd.. Got 100kg for a real good rep other day, on bench. **** stayed on bench and didn't bounce it off chest. :thumb:

Speed squats and hams yday. 70kg squats were flying up. Explosie 10x2.

SLDL. 110kg triple!!!! Went as heavy as 130 triple, but form slipped ever so slightly, in vid looks fine tbh but didn't feel right...

ME chest day next workout still undecided as to what i will do. Sure will think of something. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Got vids of all posted above btw just ask if interested.

Skulls, some chins... Some heavish mili press and speed benching on 65kg.... FLEW UP! Forgot to mention these....

As usual all taped just ask..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Get your SLDL vids up  check my journal sweetie i got a SLDl vid for you xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Afternoon lads hope you're alright, back off holiday now! Update me with your progress!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan will upload vids tomo when at home. 

Had a good session last night, trained by myself as not training with mike now, he is on holiday then goes uni after. 

But board pressed 105kg for 1. And 95kg triple. 

Next workout is heavy(ish) squats and speed deads will let you all knw how goes.

Rp progress is really good mate, weighed in at 13 and a half yesterday which I'm happy about. Despite being a fat pr**k.

Got quite a bit stronger too wanna know details flick thru journal lazy pr**k. lol.

Hope your holiday was good bro!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats some nice pressing by yourself mate! How heavy you gona go on the squats?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

How can you board press by yourself out of curiosity?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Just went for a lift I was confident with mate. 105 flew up tbh. Would've had heavier I reckon but didn't wanna risk it cos no spotter.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yesteday had the quickest workout of my life! 25 mins! And wow I am soooo sore it is unreal!

Did max effort smith squats. 60kg triple and 70kg single. Was easy tbh, don't know how much it would be including bar etc. So am just counting bar weight. 

SLDLs. 115kg triple. 107.5kg for 5 and 100 for 7. :thumbup1:

Then did speed deads and focused on my form. Kept it all real tight. Did 100kg for 8 sets of 3.

Slight twinge in right hammy it's feeling pretty sore today, not sure what have done tbh, hopefully will be ok.

And man oh man my glutes, hams, lower back are in sooooooo much pain!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work on the SLDL's mate! what did you do in all that 25 mins?

also why the smith squats ? lol why not free bar? iirc smith bar is 20kg same as an oly bar mate  well the one in my gym is!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

boy you better get your ass on here more often! hows it going? just saw the recent pic on fb you were tagged in of you and abbie, couldnt comment on it so thought id write in here lmao was going to say your always trying to show a bit of gunnage boy!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I just commented on that pic :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know mate i saw lol thats how i wrote here lol cause im not friends with abbie on fb haha


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha gotta do your best boys!

Cheers Jake.

Add Abbie Ryan she knows who you are. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok buddy will do when i can be assed getfing on fb, why the fvck you up so late boy! Lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Just stumbled across this mate, gd work on the stiff leg deads, when you looking to compete btw, theres a comp for novices in London (middlesex) soon, UK Open, might be right up your street.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks mate! Not for a couple years yet, get my lifts up ALOT as they're embaressing atm lol!

GOt a link to anything about this comp though wouldn't mnd havin a read!

Thanks for interest mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Thanks mate! Not for a couple years yet, get my lifts up ALOT as they're embaressing atm lol!
> 
> GOt a link to anything about this comp though wouldn't mnd havin a read!
> 
> Thanks for interest mate. :thumbup1:


their not that bad, whats your weight at the moment? besides the experience will do you good, im the same age as you and I did my first powerlifting comp in July, the experience itself was worth competing for.

heres the link mate.

http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?22103-UK-Open-2010


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm 12st 7lbs mate.

Well done on competing mate bet that was great!

What your lifts? And weight?

Cheers for link.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> I'm 12st 7lbs mate.
> 
> Well done on competing mate bet that was great!
> 
> ...


Yeah was really good, enjoyed it so much, litrally caught the bug haha.

My weight at the moment is 66kg

in the comp I did Squat: 160kg Bench: 85kg Deadlift: 160kg, but I have lifted more since the comp so will deff be trashin that total in my next comp.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That is all very very impressive! Particuarly the squat! At such a light bw too. How tall are you?

Did you get a video of your lifts mate? Would love to see it.

Subscribe to my journal mate would love to hear form you more often, seein as your my age as well. :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> That is all very very impressive! Particuarly the squat! At such a light bw too. How tall are you?
> 
> Did you get a video of your lifts mate? Would love to see it.
> 
> Subscribe to my journal mate would love to hear form you more often, seein as your my age as well. :thumb:


Ha thanks mate, its not too bad, im 5'7.

Nah, I think I had to pay 25 quid for a DVD, theres a video somehwere on youtube of me doing my bench press opener 77,5kg, they uploaded a handful of vids.

There is a video of me doing 160kg squat taken by DB, was in a training session.

Subbed to the thread mate :thumbup1: Good stuff going on here.

Got a journal myself in the compettive journal section, check it out if you have the time.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I second what Merat says, don't wait a few years, enter right away. In competitions there are always people from complete beginners to the elite. Nothing at all to worry about, and everyone is real friendly.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

After thinkning would love to do the comp! But can't make this one as have booked ticks for thorpe park on 25th and that's the day of weigh in...

Merat is there any chance you think they'd let me weigh in on the day?

If not will have to wait till next comp. Would like to do one this year now really!

Oh and I'm not doing westside now, bored out my brain with it. And don't feel like I'mgaining particuarly well. Partly due to ****e food intake, currently waiting on a PM from someone on diet advice so will get that sorted.

Going back to a 4 day splt, will be nothing specific just hard and heavy. Will still incorporate speed days though as feel they're benificial.. The grub will be the deciding factor of my gains atm i think.

Today blasted back and bi's, pull ups DL's pull downs etc.

Only went to 140 on deads, however no hitch so am happy.

Need some help with new split guys..... this is what am thinking...

Day 1- back, tri's

Day 2- chest, tbi's

Day 3- Legs, abs

Day 4- Shoulders, traps..

What you think chaps..? I really like the idea of doin an arm day. But don't know how to work that into a 4 day split cos i ain't doin 5 days....

Help welcomed chaps..


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Chest and shoulders

Back and traps

Legs and abs

Guns


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a gutter you cant make the comp buddy! Thorpe parks acetho  lol

And i secondwhat jake said


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, or if you find it too hard to hit shoulders well after chest, you could always try pairing shoulders up with legs. Up to you.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Considered both already jake, but i HATE pairing shouldes with chest. And after legs i can barely function let alone train another body part lol. Tried it before just didn't work.

IMO and a few people have said, that my shoulders are probably my weakest bodypart. Really noticed it recently. So going to be working extra hard on them so they deffo need their own day. Need alot of work their pants!

Cheers for help though, might just have to deal with harsh reality of no gun day. LOL. Not imperative anyway just thought may be fun.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think you should just go for what you wrote down just now then maybe in the future have a guns day ? Or just do as you told me and man the fuk up and do chest with delts! Lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey, I think they might let you weigh in on the day, will ask the organiser as he runs the gym im training in. Good work on the deads mate.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah, GUN BLASTS are fun 

I've been doing them for 6 weeks or so and doing chest and delts which I don't mind, but changing it now and doing delts with tri's and biceps with chest. After chest I was dumbell shoulder pressing 31.5kg for 3 reps, the other day after doing them fresh as the first bodypart I got 34kg for 10 reps and 39kg for 5 reps. Huge difference lol.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Merat said:


> Hey, I think they might let you weigh in on the day, will ask the organiser as he runs the gym im training in. Good work on the deads mate.


Thankyou very much i would really appreciate that. If he says yes no guarentee I will compete however i will give it my best shot to get my **** up there!

What weight classes are there? Is there drug testing?



Bulkamania said:


> Lol yeah, GUN BLASTS are fun
> 
> I've been doing them for 6 weeks or so and doing chest and delts which I don't mind, but changing it now and doing delts with tri's and biceps with chest. After chest I was dumbell shoulder pressing 31.5kg for 3 reps, the other day after doing them fresh as the first bodypart I got 34kg for 10 reps and 39kg for 5 reps. Huge difference lol.


EXACTLY! :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Thankyou very much i would really appreciate that. If he says yes no guarentee I will compete however i will give it my best shot to get my **** up there!
> 
> What weight classes are there? Is there drug testing?


weight classes...think their is

*Age Divisions*

OPEN (Senior): 24-39 - (A Teenager, Junior or Master can also compete in the Open class.)

MASTER: 40-44, 45-49, 50-54, 55-59, 60-64, 65-69, 70-74, 75-79, 80+

SUBMASTER: 33-39

JUNIOR: 20-23

TEENAGE: 13-15, 16-17, 18-19

*Weight Classes*

Men

52.0 kg, 56.0 kg, 60.0 kg, 67.5 kg, 75.0 kg, 82.5 kg, 90.0 kg, 100.0 kg, 110.0 kg, 125.0 kg, 140.0 kg, 140+ kg.

There is a raw catagory in the comp, so id advise to do that so you dont have to go against equiped lifters, also your 18 so you can compete in the teen catagory.

Will see if your allowed knee wraps for the raw catagory, I think you are, im certein that your allowed a belt deff.

No drug testing, its a non tested Fed.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok sweeeet Merat thanks.

I would compete in the 90kg's cos i ain't prepared to drop weight off to get to 82.5kg..

What sorta weights you think people would be lifting in that weight class for teens?

And what are rulles on lifts? Is bench pause or not? Most feds are arn't they. And is squat hams paralell or hips below kness????

Thanks for all your help mate means alot.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Ok sweeeet Merat thanks.
> 
> I would compete in the 90kg's cos i ain't prepared to drop weight off to get to 82.5kg..
> 
> ...


Teens, tbh mate you never know who will turn up, but if they prob will be fairly strong, but then again your doing the raw segment, so you never know who will turn up.

The most important thing for you, is the experience, to understand what its like in a comp, and actually getting a total in a competitive enviroment.

Bench is paused, for about a second, basically when they say lift you can push the weight back up, so wait for them to say lift to finish the lift.

Squats hips below knees I think, deadlift is simple, lift it up, when they signal their hand down, put it back down.

No problem mate, I was in your position once being all new to powerlifting, in some respect im still new to it tbh!

Are you using knee wraps for squats?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh ok that seems simple enough, are you allowed to hitch on deads lol? I presume not but once it gets heavy i really struggle. Only been trying to ammend it recently as it's an awful habit.

And no never tried using straps before, i notice alot of people do though, what advantages do they offer?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Oh ok that seems simple enough, are you allowed to hitch on deads lol? I presume not but once it gets heavy i really struggle. Only been trying to ammend it recently as it's an awful habit.
> 
> And no never tried using straps before, i notice alot of people do though, what advantages do they offer?


lol, no hitching isnt allowed :laugh:

Dunno what u mean bout straps, but Knee wraps, well protectiong for your knees when your going heavy is one thing, deff can get alot more weight with them if you know how to wrap them tight, prob could add 10kg maybe to your 1rm easily.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Merat said:


> lol, no hitching isnt allowed :laugh:
> 
> Dunno what u mean bout straps, but Knee wraps, well protectiong for your knees when your going heavy is one thing, deff can get alot more weight with them if you know how to wrap them tight, prob could add 10kg maybe to your 1rm easily.


Sorry i meant wraps ahha, righht ok. Well that's awesome!

Might get some just for that pmsl! does that still count as raw?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Sorry i meant wraps ahha, righht ok. Well that's awesome!
> 
> Might get some just for that pmsl! does that still count as raw?


Im not sure, will have to ask, but I think it should be alright, will tell you asap once I find out, rest day tomorow for me, but thursday am training deadlifts, so will ask the guy running the comp then.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome Merat, you've been a great help. Thankyou very much!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Awesome Merat, you've been a great help. Thankyou very much!


No problem mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri if you want to bring up shoulders you might want to start a specialisation program specifically to bring them up

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/specialized_training_one_bodypart_at_a_time&cr=

Here is a very good article about how to build a specialisation program. Alternatively a push/pull/legs 4 times a week (so everything gets worked twice in 10 days) or westside for skinny lads, or a five way split. Depends. What are your goals?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

depends on the federation if knee wraps are raw Bri, some allow, some don't

in my opinion raw should be just the belt and thats it, afterall wraps can give you an extra 20kg if you use them well.

Also get yourself on 5x5, texas method, or 5, 3 , 1 - you will see gains fastest!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Bri if you want to bring up shoulders you might want to start a specialisation program specifically to bring them up
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/specialized_training_one_bodypart_at_a_time&cr=
> 
> Here is a very good article about how to build a specialisation program. Alternatively a push/pull/legs 4 times a week (so everything gets worked twice in 10 days) or westside for skinny lads, or a five way split. Depends. What are your goals?


Thanks alot for help Bambi! Hate the look of west side for skinny lads, and can't train 5 days. Done push pull legs didn't enjoy it workouts were too long.

Atm goals are get as big and strong as possible! Shovelling food down neck like it's going out of fashion so am trying!



crouchmagic said:


> depends on the federation if knee wraps are raw Bri, some allow, some don't
> 
> in my opinion raw should be just the belt and thats it, afterall wraps can give you an extra 20kg if you use them well.
> 
> Also get yourself on 5x5, texas method, or 5, 3 , 1 - you will see gains fastest!


Hope wraps are allowed! Do you guys train in wraps? Does it benifit you being able to use more weight? Or are you better off using less weight and only your own strength....Can anyone suggest a good place to buy some good quality, cheap wraps?

Crouch could you link me to a good article on 5,3,1 as it looks interesting. Looked for some myself but just kept finding sh1te articles! Don't like 5x5 though bleh!

Really really excited about the possibilty of competing this month! Hope i can weigh in on day, and get up there! Hopefully mike will do it with me have to ask him when he's back from hols.... :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your one fussy cvnt bri!! Lol push pull legs dont need to be long atall, can be what you want it .. My push pull leg- well pull push leg

Monday-

Deadlifts

Form of chins

Db rows

Bb bicep curls

Wednesday-

Flat bench

Incline db

Cgbp

Db shoulder press or seated mil press

Side laterals

Friday

Squats

Leg extensions

Standing calf raise

SLDL

Ham curls

Not much there tbh, only thing that has alot for one muscle group is legs lol the rest are short and instense!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Bri said:


> Thanks alot for help Bambi! Hate the look of west side for skinny lads, and can't train 5 days. Done push pull legs didn't enjoy it workouts were too long.
> 
> Atm goals are get as big and strong as possible! Shovelling food down neck like it's going out of fashion so am trying!
> 
> ...


I have wraps but have yet to use them so can't really advise you on them.

Because I'm so kind Ill send you the 5/3/1 manual for you to read


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

after one google

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/how_to_build_pure_strength

I have the manual as well if you want me to send it to you <3


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Crouch thanks very much mate but the download wouldn't display. Some gay error 

And Bambi that article is no good cos can't see half the writing on my comp for some reaosn lol.

So if anyone would be kind enough, (Bambi) to just send it to me i would much oblidge! xxxxxx

Oh and Ryan i did push pull legs before mate and my shoulders suffered soooo much after bench was unreal. Could only get 40kg for like 6 seated mili, when can do 55 for 5. Work that out! xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am the same mate but what you can do is every few weeks change it up and put shoulders first bud xxx


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Knee wraps are alloweed buddy for the comp, tho mst warn you you prb should send your entry now, think the cut off date was yesterday but he might let you off as he may need more ppl to compete


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Merat said:


> Knee wraps are alloweed buddy for the comp, tho mst warn you you prb should send your entry now, think the cut off date was yesterday but he might let you off as he may need more ppl to compete


WOOP! Right well i need some knee wraps then! Will have a look on ebay..Did you ask if i can weigh in on the day?

How much will it cost to compete mate? And can i enter online....?

Are you gonna be there mate? Would be nice to meet you!

At present not even 100% sure if i would be able to travel to middlesex. If miketheballer wants to compete with me then we shall drive but otherwise may have to give this comp a miss unfortunately. But hopefully he'll be alright!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> WOOP! Right well i need some knee wraps then! Will have a look on ebay..Did you ask if i can weigh in on the day?
> 
> How much will it cost to compete mate? And can i enter online....?
> 
> ...


Yep you can, says on the poster weigh in at venue 26th, 8am till 9am.

Its £35 for entry, scroll down a bit on this link, theres a word document which is the entry form, if you do end up doing it, 1st class stamp might be a gd idea :laugh:

http://www.powerliftinguk.com/showthread.php?22103-UK-Open-2010/page2

Knee wraps, have a look at this site

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-wraps.html

some knee wraps for decent prices.

I can understand if you might want to give it a miss, but even so, coming down to watch will be good to gauge what a comp is like and how things are run, watching alone will be gd for experience etc.

Deff be good to see you for sure mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh ok excellent! No don't worry mate i WANT to do it it's just a case of getting there. If i can get there I'll try my best to compete. Don't want to go and then just spectate I'd be gutted!

When you hear of ANY other comps like this always let me know cos really wanna do one soon as possible really. Cos possible might not be able to do this one as it's a bit short notice/rushed.

:thumbup1: Remind me i owe you a pint if i come up mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri im guessing mike drives? Even if he doesnt want to compete you could ask him to come with you for support? Hopefully you can get down mate  you can get mike to take videos!  Lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mate it's not that he might not compete or whatever, it's whether he's free that day! It's v likely he'll be working or playing a basketball game. Just gotta hope not i suppose! He's due back next couple days so will ask him as soon as he's back. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh true enough! And he works odd hours i remember him posting saying he was just back from work and it was like 1am?! Lol hopefully hes not! And fvck me hes always away! Haha


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah he does waiting and bar work so he's always bloody working! And yeah he's on holiday AGAIN lol.

How's your job goin btw mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

How come Spike never posts anymore either? Also I haven't seen Leon post for a while....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Spike does not train my friend lol! He wants to get back on it but can't find the motivation. I think he wants all his posts and pics deleted off of here though lol. There's no way he's coming back chaps. I should really get thread title changed.

Bulk who was it you pm'd to get title changed?

And as for Leon, tbh mate i have no idea, he's just dissapeared!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh that's a shame, it was a nice little virtual group we had going on :lol:

I PM'd Hackskii mate, fair play to him he changed it within a day or so. I'm not sure who Ruaidrirhrirhiri (sp?) PM'd, but he did it weeks ago and it still hasn't changed :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

lol yeah i know, i speak to you virtual guys more than i speak to some of my friends lol....Speaking of that who is it that's goin expo next year? I know for certain me mike, jake, ryan.....Bambi??? Anyone else? Ruaidhri???


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm not sure. I'll ask Scott too, see if he'll go.

Would be pretty awesome seeing you all in person


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Yeah he does waiting and bar work so he's always bloody working! And yeah he's on holiday AGAIN lol.
> 
> How's your job goin btw mate?


Ahh that must be a cvnt lol. Going great mate loving it, day goes in so quick cause im kept busy with orders etc, finish at 2pm tomos which is good and first pay slip next

thursday  and thats a gutter about spike, what stopped his motivation? Agreed bulk it was a nice little group :lol: leons always on fb but never on here!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Il def be going now i got a way to pay for it  we all bunking in a travel inn room for a giant musclar orgy?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah, why not :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yayy! Lmao should be quite a few of us going down, this better not just be talk from you all btw! Lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one on the job Ryan, mega chuffed for ya mate! And as far as bunking in one room for muscly orgy. No way sorry lads want my own room that's just me though. 

LOLZ! Ave a laugh! Taxed sharing a bed with Jake as he's the biggest and strongest!!! We'll deffo get a place together will be soo fvckin funny..!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol it's in Birmingham mate, that isn't even that far from me


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not just talk Ryan I'm deadly serious, I was hopin you weren't just talk lol!

And Bulk who is Scott?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Nice one on the job Ryan, mega chuffed for ya mate! And as far as bunking in one room for muscly orgy. No way sorry lads want my own room that's just me though.
> 
> LOLZ! Ave a laugh! Taxed sharing a bed with *Jake as he's the biggest and strongest!!!* We'll deffo get a place together will be soo fvckin funny..!


Aww you flatterer you <3 :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> I'm not just talk Ryan I'm deadly serious, I was hopin you weren't just talk lol!
> 
> And Bulk who is Scott?


Scott is SK-XO on here :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im not buddy im all action :wink: :lol: ive already been scoping out hotels for rough prices :lol: the one right nesr it is pretty good price i think cant remember it tho lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Can you get one room between like 6 of us or however many people come? Surely hotels wouldn't like that? Lol..


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh ok yeah I like SK. Haven't been in his journal in a whil though. How you know him Jake?

When is it anyway???? [email protected] so ludicrously excited. When i know dates I'm booking them off at work already...Make it a long weekend??? We can all train in hotel GYM!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just on here and I talk to him on Facebook sometimes.

Yeah was thinking about training, would be AWESOME to train with you all. Was just thinking too, there will be like 5 or 6 of us and we'll all have completely different accents, will be funny :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah training with guys my age who i like and get on with, who love to train, and actually KNOW sh1t about training.... and know all about my training, and i know all about theirs.... QUALITY! YEEEEEEAAAHHH BUDDDYYY!!!!!

And you're right dude accents would be hilarious lol!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'm already wondering what to train there :lol:

And don't worry, I won't have a guns blast :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Just saw your comment about 6 in one room, yeah may be a slight squeeze lol! Maybe two rooms of 3? And swap people each night pmsl.

And as far as what to train.... Diff thing every day? ahah! We gotta make sure we stay somewhere with a gym, or at least with a gym nearby, one that you can pay per session.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah lol, but I mean some hotels only like 1 or 2 per room, like if it's a double then only 2 can go in. But I think there are some hotels that let you bunk in lol. Yeah I'm sure there's plenty of gyms in Birmingham mate. Premier Inn seems quite cheap for a hotel, or so it says on the adverts anyway. Will have to look it up.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SWEEET!

Anyone know when it is?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No, I thaught you did tbh :lol:

What's it called? Body Power expo? Just Google it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

21/22 May I think


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome man good work! Know when i need my money by!  

I'm off to bed now my muscles need to rest and recoup!

NIIIIGHT! xxx


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You're all going to love my ultra posh private school accent. Not looking forward to being the smallest guy there  . We could all crash Temple Gym and train there at Brum, you know where that little known bodybuilder DORIAN YATES ( I love saying his name) trained.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, rippings on bambi for the accent lol. Not looking forward to being the smallest? I think you'll find you're bigger than me. One thing is for certain though is that I'll be the shortest!!!

Be awesome to train at temple gym. Never know we may see Dorian at the expo. It's not unheard of! Guy i know posted a pic of him and dorian on FB from the expo a few years back.

Have read the 5 3 1 manual and will be straight on it next workout! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good man 

How tall are you??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

5ft 

and 10 inches lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fvcking hell, I only scrolled down enough to see the 5ft at first, I was like :-O

:lol:

And 5ft 10 isn't short lol.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being 5ft mate, Abbie's 5ft PMSL.

Makes me feel tall!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My gf's 5ft as well I feel well tall until I realise I'm 5 foot 9 and 9/10ths and all my friends are taller


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey I'm 1/10th of an inch taller than you so I wont be the shortest! Woopdy doo 

I hate being short! All my friends are over 6ft, Spike is 6ft 4!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

At least with bambis accent you guys will understand him haha! I talk common as muck and very fast so il have to slooowwww it down for yous :lol: 5ft10 aint short lol im only 5'11! What are you bulk  ?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Less talk more pictures.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dear god lad where the hell have you been!?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Dear god lad where the hell have you been!?


Having an awesome summer


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

My girlfriend is 5'1, and I'm 6'4

lol

Glad you're doing 5/3/1 bri, I think you'll have far better gains than on westside


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol your complaining about being 5'10? im 5'7 ffs!! lool :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I'm 6'0 exactly


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate you jake  fuk me crouchmagic thats nuts! Ohh well bj height  :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol at crouchmagic hahaa...And Ryan you crazy scots can't understand a word you're bloody sayin. Have to pass me notes or something mate LOL.

Who here has tried 5/3/1? And what were your results like? I can get 90 for a set 8 on bench. But my 1st session of 5/3/1 my 1st working set is 60 for 5 lol..... I wonder if because i will be using such light weights to begin with i may lose some size?? I'll be gutted if that happens..


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Lol at crouchmagic hahaa...And Ryan you crazy scots can't understand a word you're bloody sayin. Have to pass me notes or something mate LOL.
> 
> Who here has tried 5/3/1? And what were your results like? I can get 90 for a set 8 on bench. But my 1st session of 5/3/1 my 1st working set is 60 for 5 lol..... I wonder if because i will be using such light weights to begin with i may lose some size?? I'll be gutted if that happens..


Havnt tried it, but know a few who have, the idea is that you slowley progress to hitting pb's, in powerlifting or strength training, you cant hit pb's left right n centre every session, you need your CNS to gradually build up to allow heavier weight to well be easy to lift.

You wont lose size if your kcals are good, and the assistance work will deff keep your size as it is now.

Its all about gradual progression. Bit like peaking in athletics, you dont smash a world record 100m time in training, you build up till its comp time and do it then (hope that analogy made sense! :lol: )


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I did 5/3/1 for a month or so before but stopped due to starting the HIT routine. I'm back on it now though and I'm giving it a proper go this time.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh ok cheers Merat, for those of you who know about the program i will be doing the "Boring but Big" assistance work...It's relys on compunds which are what I enjoy so that's fine!

Hope my patience don't get the better of me on this program!

Bulk we're in this together mate will be nice to have someone to discuss it with...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

By the way Merat cheers for accepting me on facebook!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I might start this again after holiday, swimming will be brutal and will need something simple and effective to continue cranking out the gains. boring but big sounds the best option :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fs mabey i should get on this wagon since everyones going for it :lol: btw bri what my "crazy scots wording" said before was that if crouchmagic is 6'4 and his gf is 5'1 she is perfect blowjob height  :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah dude it's not as if he started speaking pure weegie to youse shower of bawbags ya ken  ?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> By the way Merat cheers for accepting me on facebook!


lol no problem mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

WTF? You too are off your nut! I meant i don't understand scots when they SPEAK not type lmao.

How stupid you think i am you couple of nutters! Of course i understood that Geez!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh right haha i misunderstood  lmao


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

What I wrote in fb chat,

Basically you tae 90% of your 1RM and do it the following way

65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+ (as many reps as possible) week1

70%x3, 80%x3, 90%x3+ (as many reps as possible) week2

75%x5, 85%x3, 95%x11+ ("") week 3

week 4 deload

so if your bench was 110kg you'd take 90% of that which is 99kg round it up to 100kg

week 1 65kgx5,75kgx5, 85kgx5+

week 2 70kgx3, 80kgx3, 90kgx3+

week 3 75kgx5, 85kgx3, 95kgx1+

deload

then you add 10 pounds to your 1RM (roughly 4.5kg) take 90% of it then do the next cycle. If the weights feel ridiculously easy do a 1RM test and adjust accordingly


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi i think you should've written the manual! You make it seem far more simple and concise LOL. Or perhaps if my comp could display the tables rather than throwing them all over my screen i may have been able to read this myself!

Cheers dude.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ha I'm thinking against it now. Too many swimming galas next term! I'm going to have to really plan my training so I can regain flexibility for the swimming. Ugh out come the spreadsheets;......


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan, thought we'd let you know that me you and Bambi are going to be having some MENTAL 3some at bodypower. We were chattin about it on FB last night, we thought you'd be the easiest target.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Exactly! I mean all that squatting you'll be used to crouching down    

*goes away and tries to clean mind*


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

LMFAO!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bad boys! Picking on the young ones :lol: who am i kidding im with bambi on the squatting :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

First 5/3/1 session today....Was easy but i enjoyed it all the same. Had bench today.

*Bench*

Warm up yawn...

60kg-5

70kg-5

77.5kg-8 (circa 2 more reps but not supposed to go to failure)

Was meant to be doing more bench pressing but trained with another guy today and he wanted to do incline so that's what I did. Did 5 sets of 10 with little gay weights.

*Dips*

5 sets of 10, just body weight

Finished off with some curls.

Looking forward to next sesh! Hopefully will be tomorrow


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

2 more reps? Think you'll find that's 3 mate.... :lol:

Good session bro.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, making new frienda are we? Lol whats the next session to be  ?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work bri, be patient and the numbers will go up!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheers chaps!

Yeah Ryan i was going gym and walked in and saw a guy from one of my classes last year at college.. We just looked at eachother like wtf? lol. Not many people train there, very few my age!

Was good though may train with him more often.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Riiight, first *SQUAT* sesh on 5/3/1 today. Damn that was hard!

Squats.

warm up...

60kg-5

70kg-5

77.5kg-8

*Assistance SQUATS. BIG but boring!*

40kg-10

40kg-10

50kg-10

50kg-10

60kg-10

The program prescribes 5 sets of ten, starting with 30-40% and working as high as 60% for these sets. So all kept fairly light, however huge LACTIC build up and was harder than i anticipated.

I think mainly cos soo not used to high rep stuff, particuarly on legs/deads. Deadlift day shall be interesting! lmao.

*SLDL*

40kg-10

60kg-10

60kg-10

70kg-10

70kg-10

Was fvckin shattered after, water was broke in gym so had to wait till after workout to drink lol was so fvckin thirsty! Great sessiojn though am pleased...

If i can keep this program up for a year, and gain as the routine describes, which is 2.5kg every four weeks for mili press and bench, 5kg for squat and DL. Sounds fairly reasonable right?

one year would put me at:

Bench-130

Squat-160

Dead-210

Mili press-80

Hmmm we'll see!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

That would be pretty impressive mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you got all that id kill you! Lol you not take your own water in the gym? Lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha cheers guys!

And no Ry just my shaker, there's ice cold drinking water from tap so don't see point.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Btw I don't quite get how you're working that out, if your current 1RM for deadlift is 170kg, in 12 months at 5kg gain a month you'd be at 230kg not 210kg? Or are you working it out to 90% of your 1RM?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I scrapped my sig because i don't feel the lifts were representitive of my actual strength. The form and hitching on my 170 dead was ridiculous and shouldn't of ever counted in retrospect. I used 150 as my max, which put my training max at 135. However i calculated next years figures using 150. :thumbup1:

So about right i believe?

USed 102.5 for squat and dead, and 55kg for shoulders. Which means training maxes for these were 92.5 and 50. So really it'll be 132.5 bench and 162.5 squat lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh so you dont wana put lifts up till you get them up more and there clean? That sounds good mate i take it for deads you used the 150 cause you could get a clean rep with it?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Exactly right mate!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

TRAINING!

*Standing Military Press.*

Warm up blah blah..

32.5kg-5

37.5kg-5

42.5kg-9

*Assistance Mili press.*

20kg-10

20kg-10

30kg-10

30kg-10

32.5kg-10

Then did lat pulldowns with close grip and palms supinated....

Then DB shrugs..

The pump on shoulders was absolutly MENTAL!! Never had a pump like it, never usually do such high reps for shoulders so not as much blood flow. Really liked it though and loved the way my shoulders looked pump, can't wait to get some size on those bad boys!



Dl's next, will upload vids and you guys will see ultimately light weights and BETA form lol. :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mmmm videossss

Ohh and damn thats alot of sets! No wonder your shoulders were bloody pumped :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff mate, looking forward to the vids.

Might take vids myself next week as its my heavy week leading up to the comp, will post them up in my journal if I do eventually film any of my training.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha everyone loves videos!

Remember as always everything is being filmed as usual so just request whatever you wanna see.

Actually exception to the rule i didn't film my bench session other day, but squats and shoulders are on vid :thumbup1:

Yeah was alot for little old me, pump was so worth it though. Love a good bit of blood flow but haven't had it in ages due to low reps....So was nice!

Loving this 5/3/1 boll0cks.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

When you taking them merat? Be sure to drop a reminder in here when there up cause il likely forget to check :tongue: wouldnt mind seeing some :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh didnt know you filmed EVERYTHING lol

What sets of mil press did you get up? Working or assistance? Wouldnt mind seeing that just for a change of exercise to see


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> When you taking them merat? Be sure to drop a reminder in here when there up cause il likely forget to check :tongue: wouldnt mind seeing some :beer:


 Prob next week, as I said above, next week will be a heavy week trying to hit some decent numbers etc, tbh its if I remember to film them or not I may not film all of them or any, but ill try my best, if anything ill get somone to film the comp im doing.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Merat didn't know you had a journal!!! I'm gonna check it out right now, and yes please do put vids up.

Deary me I've gotta read your whole journal now PMSL.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Merat didn't know you had a journal!!! I'm gonna check it out right now, and yes please do put vids up.
> 
> Deary me I've gotta read your whole journal now PMSL.


pmsl! :lol: well now u know :laugh: its rattys powerlifting journal, DB chose the amazing title for my thread :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha I know thought that was pretty funny RATBOY pmsl.

Yep Ryan will upload the mili press vids tomo when at home as I'm at Abbie's atm.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thought you may all like to know I am ****ed off with myself!

I keep my food intake high atm, but clean and low GI. Yesterday I came home to fine my mum had bought loads of fvcking bagels! Buy one get one free god damn it!

I thought right I'll just have one Bagel, Cinammon and raisin won't hurt me right? But oh no, had one....then it turned into four fvcking bagels!!!!!

God damn that's alot of dirty kcals and carbs pmsl..But damn i just couldn't resist them! :cursing:

Any of you guys have moments of weakness that turn into a fvckin binge lmao.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thing that makes it worse is after i was gutted as was so bloated looked awful...I don't even really eat any bread let alone fvcking bagels FML.

:lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tut tut Bri lol.

Ah well, you're bulking mate. Fvck it! If you were cutting it would be a different story, like if you were on a keto diet or something. You're bulking so who gives a sh1t? Lol. I had a chinese tonight


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohhh 4 bagels on a friday night! ... who cares  lol my weakness is the guys at work trying to scoffel cakes down my throat :lol: sometimes i just gotta! like the other day i had a big toffee muffin :innocent: lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol I can think of a lot worse than bagels for a binge mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Excellent so it's not that bad? You've made me feel so much better might go and have some more!

LOL.

What is you guys ideal binge foods then? For me it's gotta be a vast array of greasy kebabs and cheesy chips from a scummy kebab shop near a nightclub pmsl....Closely followed by Domino's!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tbh i dont really mega binge, i just nibble on crisps throughout the day and drink non diet fizzy juice for cheats lol if i cant be fuked cooking and its a cheat night then the odd take away  lol check your reps bri <3 x


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

3 double whoppers and a double cheeseburger. Not that I had that on the way back from Leeds Festival or anything... :thumb:

Mm tonight I've eaten 6 slices of toast and peanut butter, 2 cookies and am making a shake now :thumb: . After a dinner of pasta, and steak and chicken. MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh fvck no, not into kebabs personally lol.

Ben & Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie ice cream is orgasmic, seriously it's better than sex lol. Love stuff like that, big bars of Galaxy....Mmmm :tongue:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MAN whoppers i loooooveee Burger King!! Ten times better than maccy d's imo!

Wimpy pretty awesome as well!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ben and jerrys! And don't like Kebabs!!! You fvcking girl lmao!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Ahh fvck no, not into kebabs personally lol.
> 
> Ben & Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie ice cream is orgasmic, seriously it's better than sex lol. Love stuff like that, big bars of Galaxy....Mmmm :tongue:


That's women food. All you need is to eat it from the tub watching repeats of One Tree Hill and going 'OMG like he doesn't understand me' on the phone and you're a woman!. You need MAN FOOD... BURGER BURGER BURGER :beer: :beer: :beer:

I'm not bitter because I'm lactose intolerant and ice cream goes through me like a train :innocent:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Usually have a cheat meal every week, pizza and haagen daaz with a can of diet coke cherry, or Persian food like Kubideh, so buuffff


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh and I've never had a kebab ever. Don't really do them at my local chippy. They DO do half a deep fried pizza and chips for £2.50 :ban:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I like burgers too, just not into kebabs personally. Sorry, we're not all as alpha as you Bambi :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hahaaaaa.....Bulk have you seen Bride wars???? Oh and bridget jones is meant to be good with some ice cream too LOL.

C'mon mate keep up with how to be alpha!

I bet you're one of these dudes that let's birds get on top too?? SUPER UN-ALPHA lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

It's alright Bulk you make up for it by being stronger and bigger than me :ban: :ban: :ban:

But on the burgers I have you! HAHA


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I think the weights Bukl moves are ALLLLL LIES!

Have not seen one vid??? If it's not on vid it didn't happen....

UN-ALPHA yet agaaaiiin!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah well we all see the pictures on facebook that 20 girls 'like'. TBH Jake you could just check every girl that likes a picture you throw up and put it in a folder labelled 'booty call' and by week 3 your poor jack johnson would be near purple!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Hahaaaaa.....Bulk have you seen Bride wars???? Oh and bridget jones is meant to be good with some ice cream too LOL.
> 
> C'mon mate keep up with how to be alpha!
> 
> I bet you're one of these dudes that let's birds get on top too?? SUPER UN-ALPHA lol


oi whats wrong with the bird on top :whistling: ? its awesome! lets me just sit back and enjoy the ride :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I wouldn't know Bri as I don't watch Bridget Jones....Unlike some :whistling:

And I agree with Ryan, I love having the girl on top!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh and btw Bri, I've already started recording training sessions for my vid so scareeeeeeeeeeew you! (in the voice of Marjory Dores off Little Britain) :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

its awesome ae jake :thumb:  lol was gona say something but had a mind blank  haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh and when will we see these vids boyo  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I'm recording now (well not right now, doubt you'd wanna watch me lying in bed whilst typing on here.... :lol: ) so I'm just getting lots of footage then will go on an editing programme and put it all together with pics and music etc. Gonna record some of my delts and tricep workout tomorrow


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool mate  whens the vid gona get started? would be good making a big montage vid of us all training down body power next year and do like bambi said before and get it in black and white :tongue:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

And set it to Prodigy's 'Omen' with montages of 'before' and 'after'. Yes I'm that gay


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Jake I was just kidding love ya really!

Am excited about this vid Bulk, would be great to see you in action!

And yeah I'm all for this vid at the expo, would be quality. I'm so excited about training with you guys!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that sounds awesome micheal!

gotta admit it will be funny, gona be like 10 of us training :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good boy Bri, I didn't wanna have to give you major BEATINGS at the expo 

Well I'm gonna get about 3 more vids of me training then I'll get stuck in. I'm hoping to have it done in a few weeks


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

0o0o0o Bulk that's fighting talk, I think your fate may be in question at the expo now gobsh!te! Beatings??? Not on my fvcking nelly you cvnt! :cursing:

LOL.

Will look forward to the vid mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oooo cat fight! Meeeeoowwwww


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol, if your talking about bodypower expo, I hear thats where next yrs british powrlifting champs is held, so you may see me competing there


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah its bodypower bud lol, and the plifting comp is being held in bodypower? Cool


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah its bodypower bud lol, and the plifting comp is being held in bodypower? Cool


yeh last yr bodypower they had a push pull comp (bench and deadlift only) any bolton broke the Raw deadlift record there, but this year the british champs will be held there instead.






the dude who slapped andy bolton to hype him up trains me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn thats some lift! If that guy trains you maybe youl beatthat lift one day  lol seriously tho he made that deadlift look so easy, he should try for the world record lift!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Damn thats some lift! If that guy trains you maybe youl beatthat lift one day  lol seriously tho he made that deadlift look so easy, he should try for the world record lift!


lol that was the world record :lol:

id have to gain some serious bopdyweight to even consider lifting that PMSL!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

No i mean not just the raw lift but the one that magnerston someone or something did few years back, the 1100lb tire deadlift! If thats like close to 1000lbs i think he could get the rest,

And lol well just eat sleep and train and the bw will come


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> No i mean not just the raw lift but the one that magnerston someone or something did few years back, the 1100lb tire deadlift! If thats like close to 1000lbs i think he could get the rest,
> 
> And lol well just eat sleep and train and the bw will come


oh yeh thats the raw world record andy did, he also holds the equipped world record.

The 1100lbs deadlift is the tyre deadlift record, straps used and , actually is harder cus of the technique thats involved is so diffrent to a normal deadlift, diffrent feeling getting it off the ground.

is this what ur on about?






lol trust me after november, im considering going up a weight class, I dont want to be 66kg for my whole life now do I :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see lol, whats the equipped record?

And yeah thats the one i was in about, your only 66kg? Whats your lifts at bud?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see lol, whats the equipped record?
> 
> And yeah thats the one i was in about, your only 66kg? Whats your lifts at bud?


The equipped record is 457kg I think.

Yep im 66kg, my currents pbs are the following

Squat: 180kg

Deadlift: 200kg

Bench press: 92.5kg

Hopefully I can do them again in the upcoming comp, if not a little more :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Equipped or raw? And those in the gym pbs or comp day lifts?

Either way, i used to think we could be friends *growls at merat :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That's some awesome lifting Merat, yeah we're all gonna be at bodypower we'll be there cheering you on mate!

I swear Andy Bolton pulled a raw 457.5kg??? Or is that not so??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Merat what were your weights like when ou started out? And are you natty cos imo for someone our age that is seriously impressive!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Equipped or raw? And those in the gym pbs or comp day lifts?
> 
> Either way, i used to think we could be friends *growls at merat :lol:


LOOL! they are equipped, but have only started training equipped, so may get alot more out of it the more I train with it.

They are gym pbs, got alot stronger since my last comp, so hoping to blow my previous total out the water.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What equipment you use just belts and straps? Or do you use suits?

Seriously tho mate respect where its due thats some impressive numbers to be hitting especially the squat theres folk that are like 100kg in weight that cant hit that, nearly 3x your bw!! got any vids on the tube we could watch?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> What equipment you use just belts and straps? Or do you use suits?
> 
> Seriously tho mate respect where its due thats some impressive numbers to be hitting especially the squat theres folk that are like 100kg in weight that cant hit that, nearly 3x your bw!! got any vids on the tube we could watch?


Belts, knee wraps and suits were used on those lifts, I consider just belt and knee wraps raw, but depends on the fed you compete in, equipped for me anyway is when suits are involved.

Thanks mate, appreciate the kind words, the only vid ive got is me squatting 160kg with belt and wraps, which was 5 months ago, was still fresh to powerliting.






I made the vid to show up a hater in my sports science class in college 

Will try get some of my training filmed next week, if not then comp day will def get some videos!

Sorry bri, feel like im whorin all over ur thread


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

No problem Merat, love all this talk of movin heavy weight! Besides the more posts i get the closer I'll get to hottest threads pmsl. That vid is awesome mate well done!

Will look forward to the rest.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that DB spottin you???


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done mate, great lifts!

How much difference do suits and wraps etc mate? I've seen lifts from top PL's and the difference between equipped lifts and non equipped lifts are unreal, like 60kg difference some of them!! Hmm does that mean if I get one of these suits I'll be able to pull over 200kg?? Currently at 185kg :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bri said:


> Merat what were your weights like when ou started out? And are you natty cos imo for someone our age that is seriously impressive!


Lol yes I am natty:lol: think your the first to ever ask me that pmsl!

well, before I started I just did normal bodybuilding shiz, use to do 100kg and rep it for 12 reps never did heavy lifting, but noticed I had strong legs, DB encouraged me to try powrlifting, and here I am.



Bri said:


> No problem Merat, love all this talk of movin heavy weight! Besides the more posts i get the closer I'll get to hottest threads pmsl. That vid is awesome mate well done!
> 
> Will look forward to the rest.


Lol, hottest thread haha well you never know :laugh:



Bri said:


> Is that DB spottin you???


Yes it is


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn you made that look easy :lol: give me another 6 months so im at a years training and il hopefully be hitting close to it :thumb: how long you been training? Suits or not thats impressive, what can you do unequipped? Say just belt or belt and straps?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bulkamania said:


> Well done mate, great lifts!
> 
> How much difference do suits and wraps etc mate? I've seen lifts from top PL's and the difference between equipped lifts and non equipped lifts are unreal, like 60kg difference some of them!! Hmm does that mean if I get one of these suits I'll be able to pull over 200kg?? Currently at 185kg :lol:


Im not way getting as much out as the top lifters, tbh I dont have their experience and ahvnt been using them for long, like 1 months tbh is how long ive used it so im getting maybe 20-30kg more? but with more practise obviously will increase.

lol deadlifts are very weird equipped wise, some ppl see a diffrence some dont, I pull sumo so I actually use my squat suit for my deadlifting :lol: Saves £ anyway


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Damn you made that look easy :lol: give me another 6 months so im at a years training and il hopefully be hitting close to it :thumb: how long you been training? Suits or not thats impressive, what can you do unequipped? Say just belt or belt and straps?


Lol that video is just knee wraps and belts so it is unequipped, no suits used at all, have only recently started using suits.

Yeh mate deff keep going I dont see why you cant be hitting some serious numbers, ive beent raining a yr or two normal bodybuilding, and powerlifting 6-7 months.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol seems weird that a suit or a pair of wraps can make that much difference!

You're doing great man, keep it up. I'm guessing you'd like to get your bench press up above 100kg?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol seems weird that a suit or a pair of wraps can make that much difference!
> 
> You're doing great man, keep it up. I'm guessing you'd like to get your bench press up above 100kg?


lol yeh I know, gets very technical when suits and wraps get involved a little change in stance etc makes a big diffrence in numbers sometimes.

Thanks mate appreciate it, haha how did you guess  yes 100kg is my goal lol! Id be happy as fookin larry if I got that!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool, what was the lifts at before equipped started?

I hope so, aims for xmas/new year is 90 bench, 160-170 dead and 130-140 squat  you got any aims for end of the year? Whens your comp again? You got an idea of what lifts your gona attempt? Mean numbers btw lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh cool, what was the lifts at before equipped started?
> 
> I hope so, aims for xmas/new year is 90 bench, 160-170 dead and 130-140 squat  you got any aims for end of the year? Whens your comp again? You got an idea of what lifts your gona attempt? Mean numbers btw lol


Before equipped they were

Squat: 165kg

Deadlift: 170kg

Bench: 85kg

hmm if I can get my gym pbs on the comp day id be estatic, would love 100kg bench but we will see, deadlift my goal is 211kg, for various reasons :cool2: 210 is the british record for my age and weight cat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Impressive mate  hope you can get the record! Would be an awesome feeling getting a record broke!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yo merat was jist flicking through the vids uploaded by the same person who uploaded your squat and theres one of you deadlifting for 5 reps, what was the weight mate?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Yo merat was jist flicking through the vids uploaded by the same person who uploaded your squat and theres one of you deadlifting for 5 reps, what was the weight mate?


Was 145kg, very long time ago, was like last summer, I weighed bout 64kg in the vid I think.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate, repped it out well buddy


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi it's Abbie, Brian's girlfriend  Brian's computer has broken so he asked me to update this for him. Since he last posted he has done a deadlift session and a bench session. He said he's going to update it properly on a computer at college tomorrow. He wanted me to post so you all knew he hadn't disappeared  xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmfaooo i was expecting a nice lil workout then about to shout to bri get in my journal you schlaggg then i find this  haha tell him to get the damn thing fixed! or steal your comp


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

What's up guys, long time no speak. Comp is fixed today so will be posting again as normal. :thumbup1: At college comp atm though. :lol: xxxxx <3


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yayy! Post updates as soon as you can buddy xxx


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

tbh Ry updates are fairly boring, just been following 5/3/1. I've done three weeks of it now so am now beginning the deload phase. Which shall be boring!

Will post deload workouts however boring they will be. Have upped the cardio lately as need to get fit for college so will be posting all cardio too. First session i will post will be later on as i shall do some tonight!

Right, time to catch up with everyones journals!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hows the diet going? Weight went up atall? Whats the getting fit for college for mate? Im introducing cv aswell as of next week to try slowly lose fat while lean bulking, its safe to say im gona die doing it since legs are now ona monday and first day of cv is a tuesday AM :lol: was gona do it tuesday there but legs were fvcked since no gym in a week plus had not enough sleep lol annoyingly tho i STILL have some DOMS!! Lol yesterday was the worst tho with having to go up and down this step ladder thing all day at work :lol: x


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

get posting rudesnip


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Agreed.. Get it sorted bri !


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

BOOM baby I'm back. Been getting back into swing of things and have been really busy with college assignments. They gave us loads at start to see if we were suitable for course so haven't had much time tbh! (managed to squeeze in training still!)

But I'm here again! Training has not changed, on my second cycle of 5/3/1 on the second week, so 6th overall of the program and loving it! I am doing the 5/3/1 big moves at the start of session. Then all accesory work is for building mass! I hope!

Did Deadlifts today.

DL's

92.5-5

105-5

120-6

DB ROWS

25-12

30-8

30-8

25-10

D/S 15-12

Partial pull ups oncentrating on stretch at botttom and a 1 sec ismoetric hold at 90 degrees. S/S with lat pull

8 8th-8

6 6th-8 (too easy)

6 8th-8

EZ curls

20-12

25-10

35-7

25-10

Bicep cables

15kg-10

S/S EX curls again 30-10

And that was me done! DL's were easy! I'm finally feeling like I'm comfortable with lifting with good/ish form. It's improving every week as I'm filming it and tweaking it for following session Will upload vids in a mo.

Here's todays eating so far, which is pretty typical tbh. What you guys think?

1- Whey. (lol I was rushed!)

2- 90mins after 1. 4 eggs, wholmeal wrap tbsp mayo.

3 50gs wholemeal pasta 1 chicken breast

4 as 3

5 Whey and Wholemeal seeded bagle with cashew butter.

6 will be chicken breast with veg and some oats.

7 will be a tub of cottage cheese and tbsp of olive oil

Is it enough to grow????

RIght, guess i better catch up with your journals! I miss you all! xxx

Oh and btw contemplating going for a swim tonight, 8-9 I get free due to SCHWIM CAP. I'm enjoying swimming and trying to do it more, wanna get fit as i said above.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm back for good this time, I've posted loadsa times sayin I'm postin again but haven't lol. I mean it now! WATCH.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to have you back mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! For diet can you give more specifics? How much does the chicken breast weigh? Do you know any macros? If its right then you must be getting close to 300g of pro id think? And carbs look enough, but as said need weights to give a better judgement!

Good to have you back man, welcome back reps on there way :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work mate! For diet can you give more specifics? How much does the chicken breast weigh? Do you know any macros? If its right then you must be getting close to 300g of pro id think? And carbs look enough, but as said need weights to give a better judgement!
> 
> Good to have you back man, welcome back reps on there way :thumb:


wheres my reps battyman? :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

There we go reps all round suckazzzz!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> There we go reps all round suckazzzz!


cheers bigears


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Back is kilin me today chaps. DAMN. Love it though.  Biceps feel sore too, the lower part. That's not so great! I think it's the DB rows that do that, anyone else get that??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry didn't upload vid of deads btw. Will do tonight as am proud of how form has improved! Regardless of how beta the weights may be LOL.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it like the bottom part where your biceps meet your elbow kindov thing? If so i think thats bicep tendonitis is it not? Did you jerk the dbs? I got it after my sesh with michael cause i jerked a few reps on the 20 rep set lol its a right cvnt!

And mike leave my lugs alone


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol, yep your exactly right Ryan. Oh dear lol.

Had a great sesh today. Did Chest and Tri's 

Bench

50-12

72.5kg-3

77.5kg-3

85kg-4

DB press

25kg-8

30kg-6

Drop set. 20kg-6

CAble crosses triple drop set.

12,10,10

Then I did triceps with a guy at the gym called Andy. Nice bloke, great shape. 15st 2lbs. RIPPED at mid 50's. About 5ft 8-9. Very impressive, he's preppin for a comp next year, there's some pics of him waaay back in joe's shic but he's much bigger now..

ANYWAY.

Tricep pushdowns

12

10

10

10

6=4 assisted.

L.T.E.

20kg-10

25kg-6+4 assisted

" " " "7 +3 assisted.

Then did some one arm dumbell extensions to finish but i was fried!!

And that was it, awesome pump and overall great sesh. Will train with Andy when I can. I enjoy the way he trains. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Just swam 500m as well.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good man did you get any girls admiring your ALPHA muscularity :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Good man did you get any girls admiring your ALPHA muscularity :beer:


Lol, well one 11-12 year old seemed to be admiring my skinny fat upper half. :thumbup1:

Friday nights the fun pool is a disco. woop.

Shame 15-16 year old's don't go. :lol:

I'm such a ****e swimmer it's hilarious. If we were allowed to film i would and upload it here. Bambi as a swimmer, you would be embaressed that you even talk to me. :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahaha i'm sure not. And stop putting yourself down ye daft bugger, I'm sure you're well hench.

BTW check out the deadlifting in my journal aye :beer:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah your mother :thumb: :whistling:

ooooh


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Gettin better Bambi! But seriously my swimming must be awful as I can run for ages, take ages to get tired. 50m of pool. BOOM I'm knackered. So my technique must be atrocious!

Gonna go check deadlifts now, I'm sure it'll upset me greatly but hey-ho

@mike; huh?

And btw guys, my mum has angered me by misplacing my lead for my usb. So no vids until it is tracked down I'm afraid!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

in reference to bambi's comment haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! I didnt get to blast back today! Haha gutter it was 

Get that lead found mate!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys good news! I found the lead!

NOT. Will pester my mum for it this evening. 

Yesterdays Squats.

50kg-12

60kg-8

70kg-3

80kg-3

87.5kg-3 (suprisingly hard bit ****ed off tbh.)

Then did Leg e's supersetting them with lighter higher rep squats.

for 4 sets in total, or 8 if you count them individually.

Then did hammy curls and SLDL's, then that was me done!

Roll on tomorrow gotta blast those lagging delts!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Get it found boy! Lol

Nice squatting! Getting up and up  keep pushing on! Good luck with the shoulders, mil press going in there?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes Ry. It went in there! And think i gotta buy new lead when am paid lol. It's ridiculous no idea where the hell it is!

Mili press

35kg-3

42.5kg-3

42.5kg-5 ****ed off about this, got chattin to some guy at gym then forgot to up weight! Thought i had already. What a [email protected]

47.5kg-3 So then due to ^^^^ this set suffered.

All reps are slow and down to chest.

DB press

10kg-12

12.5kg-8

15kg-5

Front raises.

10kg-10

10kg-10

15kg-10

10kg-12

6kg- isometric hold to failure. Last three sets were a triple drop. MENTAL PUMP.

Upright rows

20kg-12

30kg-10

25kg-10

20kg-12

Then repeated front raise triple drop set. At this point am BATTERED

Shrugs

20kg-12

25kg-10

30kg-10

35kg-10

30kg-8

20kg-12

Last 3 triple drop AGAIN. As you can see am lovin the triple drop sets, think it's such a great way to finish.

ME done.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a gutter! Should be able to pick one up cheap im sure? Lol

Nice work! Triple drop sets all over the place!! Lol i usually keep them for the machine work like ham curls or leg extensions cause its easier and quicker to change weight and pump is nuts! Thats sweet mil pressing if your going to chest! I bring it down to just below my chin, i dont think theres any point in going lower lol but thats just me


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Reason I go deep like that Ry is because Dutch said it triggers much more growth in shoudlers. Upper part of move is mainly triceps. Plus in 5/3/1 manual it said to do this anyway lol.

How deep do rest of you guys go?

Had deads today was an awesome session!

Deads.

100kg-3

112.5kg-3

127.5kg-5

Rack pulls

100kg-5

130kg-2

Didn't like doing these, very arkward to do at my gym as pins get in the way. Hmmm...

Lat pull down

4-12

8-12

8-10

10-6+6 assisted.

Seated incline bicep curls

10kg-12

10kg-10

12.5kg-6

10kg-6

7.5kg-6 LOL. LAst 3 were a triple drop, madness was intense although beta weight. Form was spot on.

Close grip EZ bar curls

20kg-12

22.5kg-12

25kg-8

Supinated palms close grip pulldowns. triple drop.

10-6

8-12

6-12

Then i was ****ed!

Feelin a bit bigger, am pretty chuffed. Likein how things are goin. Excited about next workout! BENCH.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see, nice work matey! How did pins get in the way on rack pulls?

Got a weigh in anytime soon  ?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dear god look who it is :lol: where the fvck have you been man? Lmao


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

MILLIONG!

Suprised you can remember your password lmao. How you been mate?

As for a weigh in, not weighin in till new year lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How come bud?!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Videos of deads?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Dear god look who it is :lol: where the fvck have you been man? Lmao





Bri said:


> MILLIONG!
> 
> Suprised you can remember your password lmao. How you been mate?
> 
> As for a weigh in, not weighin in till new year lol.


I have been very well thanks Bri, and Ryan.. I've been enjoying my life, hell of a summer and start of my second year.

Training switched focus to fitness recently as mine is shocking and needs upping for Lifesaving comps, first of which is this weekend.

As soon as I can be *rsed to get down to the gym I'll be signing up and I'll be back on my madcows, 3x a week. Which with lifesavers training 3x a week is gonna be tough, good job I'm young 

any advice for me on when to slot in my lifting:

Monday - Lifesavers fitness training (High impact)

Tuesday - Lifesavers skills training (low impact)

Wednesday - Free

Thursday - Lifesavers competition training (High impact)

Friday - Free

Saturday - Free

Sunday - Free

I'm struggling mainly because I don't want to be fooked for swimming the day after a heavy session on the weights... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! And hmm looking at that dont think what you want could happen mate lol id just slot them in on wed fri and sun, and if your gona do heavy light and medium weight days then id put medium or light on the sunday or wed and heavy on friday, just my opinion but hope it helps :beer:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Million what are you doing for lifesaving that's high impact? 20/20 tests, unconscious casualty rescue, spinal board rescue? Is it an NPLQ you have or a beach lifeguard ceritification? If I were you I'd do Tuesday/Friday/Sunday (making sure you got a lot of chow down on sunday night), or Wednesday/Friday/Sunday.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Million what are you doing for lifesaving that's high impact? 20/20 tests, unconscious casualty rescue, spinal board rescue? Is it an NPLQ you have or a beach lifeguard ceritification? If I were you I'd do Tuesday/Friday/Sunday (making sure you got a lot of chow down on sunday night), or Wednesday/Friday/Sunday.


We train for competition pal, I'm a RLSS lifeguard but only in the summer, this is Lifesaving as a sport.

So Monday - Water fitness (just alot of swimming)

Tuesday - SERC training

Thursday - competition training, which includes practicing races:

50:50 swim and tow (like 20:20 but further)

Obstical relay

Ropethrow relay

other races I haven't got onto yet.

Had a comp yesterday, 17th out of 35 teams, first ever competition.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey everybody, thought I best apologize for my lack of contribution to the forum, and this journal. Everything I'm doing atm is unbelievably boring anyway due to girls weights I'm lifting haha.

When things start getting more interesting re. training or if anything unusual occurs I will post it. But for the time being I won't be updating most workouts. But I'm going to make a conscious effort to keep up with everyone elses journals still. 

WHooooooooooo's excited bout EXPO?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

110x5 squat 

today during a set of warm up deadlifts I followed through.  Lol, thought was just fart at the time until I went to toilet later. :confused1:

That is all current updates for now chaps. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work on the squat!

lmao at the follow through :lol: nice update  haha


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Aw dude! Really! I did NOT need to know that while I was eating my tea


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Would have been worse if you were eating mince or dumplings


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

It was chilli con carne!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohhh now thats a sh1t choice for reading that!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bri HOW CAN YOU NOT REALISE THAT YOU HAVE SHAT YOURSELF??? Anyway what I do before every/squat dead session is take a massive dump. Works and don't have any problems :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hi spike


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well well its spike! hows all ? you still training ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

YO YO YO BOYS AND GIRLLLLLSSSSS!!!!

I'll be postin too as of next session which'll be tomorrow. :thumbup1: I haven't stopped training I never do, it's going really well in fact. 120-5 squat for example. 

Love to all look forward to pics etc, great ****ing material. Hope you're all ok. :rockon:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Come on Bri get some pics/workout out you lazy bum


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

whats hapeninnnnnggggg! new journal fly by http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/122740-now-guess-whos-back-brand-new-rap.html


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> YO YO YO BOYS AND GIRLLLLLSSSSS!!!!
> 
> I'll be postin too as of next session which'll be tomorrow. :thumbup1: I haven't stopped training I never do, it's going really well in fact. 120-5 squat for example.
> 
> Love to all look forward to pics etc, great ****ing material. Hope you're all ok. :rockon:


this happened :S


----------

